# Pánico en la industria del motor: Nadie compra coches eléctricos



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Dic 2022)

Pánico en la industria del motor por las malas ventas de los coches eléctricos


Las grandes empresas de la industria del motor están preocupadas por la falta de adopción en los coches eléctricos, que no están vendiéndose como...




vandal-elespanol-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## remosinganas (23 Dic 2022)

balla !! quien lo podria haber imaginado...


----------



## Gus Borden (23 Dic 2022)

Se podía de saber no.


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (23 Dic 2022)

No pasa nada, suben el precio de los coches de combustión un 300% y arreglado.


----------



## biba ecuador (23 Dic 2022)

Pásate a lo eléctrico auuuuu


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 Dic 2022)

Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..

37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€

Al parecer les dan 7.000€ de subvención 

400km de autonomía

Les ponen enchufe en el parking de casa







Menuda estafa.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Dic 2022)

La gente es menos subnormal que los políticos, ballah nadieh lo ehperaba.


----------



## Yatusabes (23 Dic 2022)

No se han dado cuenta que la gente en vez de comprar coches eléctricos se compran coches que tienen 15 años.


----------



## morethanafeeling (23 Dic 2022)

Pánico en la industria del automóvil y felicidad entre las élites globalistas que lo que desean es que la gente no tenga vehículo propio, ni de combustión ni eléctrico.


----------



## Lukytrike (23 Dic 2022)

Normal, nadie quiere pagar el doble o el triple para ir de A a B.

Que la época de los "early adopters" de los eléctricos ya pasó, que dejen de inflar precios, que el coche tiene mayor simplicidad mecánica y el coste de la batería puede añadir 2 ó 3 mil euros más, no duplicar o triplicar el precio.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (23 Dic 2022)

Normal, es la primera vez en la historia humana que la tecnología que te pretenden vender es peor que la que ya tienes.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Dic 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Normal, nadie quiere pagar el doble o el triple para ir de A a B.
> 
> Que la época de los "early adopters" de los eléctricos ya pasó, que dejen de inflar precios, que el coche tiene mayor simplicidad mecánica y el coste de la batería puede añadir 2 ó 3 mil euros más, no duplicar o triplicar el precio.



Un coche eléctrico, excepto por la batería es infinitamente más barato. 
Los motores eléctricos son mucho más baratos que los de combustión.


----------



## cucerulo (23 Dic 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> No pasa nada, suben el precio de los coches de combustión un 300% y arreglado.



¿Cómo que subirlos? Hacer eso es poco bolivariano. ¡Prohíbanse! ¡Exprópiense!


----------



## jeeves (23 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



¿7.000 euros de subvención????

Ya verás la risa que les va a dar cuando hagan la declaración de renta al año siguiente...


----------



## Tisone (23 Dic 2022)

Los eléctricos a día de hoy son para unos pocos privilegiados que tengan donde enchufarlos, los que aparcamos en la calle no tenemos opción.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (23 Dic 2022)

pues se dice que los chinos los hacen mas baratos, y no tienen ningun impedimento para vender en Uropa.


----------



## th3burbu (23 Dic 2022)

Los fabricantes son unos hijos de puta, si que hay demanda!, Todos aquellos que hacemos 20-30km al dia por ciudad buscamos coches electricos: buenos, bonitos, baratos, pequeños y de 4 plazas.

¿Y que ocurre? Que no nos los quieren vender: por ejemplo:









¿Por qué dejó de venderse el Seat Mii Electric?
 

Toda la verdad sobre la desaparición de los pequeños modelos eléctricos del Grupo Volkswagen



www.coches.net







> *El Mii eléctrico, en stand by a causa de su éxito*
> 
> Sin embargo, ha sido este éxito el que ha provocado que *Seat* haya tenido que dejar de venderlo en algunos territorios. Concretamente, en *Alemania* y *Noruega*. Dos países en los que ha tenido muy buena salida, pero en los que ya no es posible comprar uno que no sea de los que esté en stock.
> 
> La razón es que el *Mii* eléctrico ya ha superado el volumen de ventas asignado en estos países para este *2020*. Por tanto, no será hasta el próximo año, cuando se realice una nueva previsión de ventas, que no se pueda adquirir un *Mii eléctrico*.


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2022)

La agenda 2030 caerá por su propio peso por qué es antinatural, este tipo de cosas solo se pueden imponer por dictadura.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Dic 2022)

con el precio de la luz por las nubes se acabo su principal reclamo comercial...


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Dic 2022)

La gente quiere el coche de nitrógeno.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Dic 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Normal, nadie quiere pagar el doble o el triple para ir de A a B.
> 
> Que la época de los "early adopters" de los eléctricos ya pasó, que dejen de inflar precios, que el coche tiene mayor simplicidad mecánica y el coste de la batería puede añadir 2 ó 3 mil euros más, no duplicar o triplicar el precio.



no, un coche electrico necesita llevar un acero mucho mas fuerte con menor peso, y mucho mas caro, para compensar el exceso de peso de la bateria, a un utilitario electrico le quitas la bateria y todavia tienes 30.000 euros de coche...


----------



## alb. (23 Dic 2022)

Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.


La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
La razón es sencilla son mejores que los térmicos y más baratos.

Todos esos comentarios que hacéis sobre el coche eléctrico.os deja en mal lugar.


----------



## alb. (23 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> con el precio de la luz por las nubes se acabo su principal reclamo comercial...



Veo que no sabes hacer números¿Verdad?


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
> ...



El coche eléctrico es una reputa mierda, y en Suiza ya están pensando en limitar su uso por el terrible gasto energético que conlleva.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un coche eléctrico, excepto por la batería es infinitamente más barato.
> Los motores eléctricos son mucho más baratos que los de combustión.



el motor si pero la estructura es mucho mas cara, a un fiat 500 electrico le quitas los 6000 euros de su bateria de 40 KWh y todavia duplica el precio de un fiat 500 de gasolina.

algunos coches ponen motor, inversor y electronica de potencia formando una torre y ni es mas barato ni ocupa menos que un motor de gasolina, por ejemplo nissan lo hace asi, abres el capo y ves un moton de cachibaches ocuapando todo el vano igual que si fuese de gasolina.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Dic 2022)

Acabareis en bici y lo sabeis


----------



## pamplinero (23 Dic 2022)

La tecnologia del coche electrico/a baterias, esta muy verde. Cuando realmente sea viable, ya veremos, de momento, que no cuenten conmigo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (23 Dic 2022)

Mi diésel va para once años y ni me planteo cambiarlo, me va a durar hasta que se caiga a cachos y le voy a hacer todas las reparaciones y ñapas que hagan falta.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Veo que no sabes hacer números¿Verdad?



El precio medio del kwh con tope del gas en impuestos está en este año en 0.6 más o menos.
Para recorrer 100 km tenemos que gastar 18 kwh aprox.

Te gastas once euros , que es más que lo que gasta cualquier coche de combustión actual.

Sin contar costes de reposición de baterías, que duran cuatro o cinco años 

El que no sabes hacer números, eres tú.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



Como cuando el camello del barrio te regala junto a tu primer chivato de Matuja, un librillo, un mechero y un paquete de tabaco. Es porque quiere ser tu amigo.


----------



## perrosno (23 Dic 2022)

Deseo con toda mi alma que el electricfake vaya a txc. Hay muchos intereses, demasiados, esto ya huele como lo del coronafake


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Veo que no sabes hacer números¿Verdad?



veo que con cualquier contrato con el tope del gas te sale el KWh alrededor de 30 centimos, suma lo que pagas de mas de termino fijo por tener que aumentar potencia, en total ronda los 40 centimos.

en carretera te hacen unos 20 KWh a los 100 Km, eso son 8 euros, un chollo...


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (23 Dic 2022)

Eso les pasa por vivir en su entornito de la piruleta a los directivos de las automotrices y por supuesto, los políticos.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el motor si pero la estructura es mucho mas cara, a un fiat 500 electrico le quitas los 6000 euros de su bateria de 40 KWh y todavia duplica el precio de un fiat 500 de gasolina.
> 
> algunos coches ponen motor, inversor y electronica de potencia formando una torre y ni es mas barato ni ocupa menos que un motor de gasolina, por ejemplo nissan lo hace asi, abres el capo y ves un moton de cachibaches ocuapando todo el vano igual que si fuese de gasolina.



Eso es un diseño penoso, pensando en tener mercado de repuestos.

Un motor de imanes permanentes y un inversor variador no tienen por qué ser tan complicados.

También se ha querido jugar la baza de una potencia absurda, cuando con un motor de 20-30 kw es suficiente para mover cualquier vehículo de ciclo urbano.

Eso podría limitar el amperaje del inversor, haciéndolo infinitamente más barato.


----------



## Lukytrike (23 Dic 2022)

No. Yo no estoy en contra de los coches eléctricos.

Sólo veo cochecitos como el e-up que cuestan "a partir" de 28.000 euros. No estamos hablando de un Model S Plaid que hace el 0 a 100 en 2.5 segundos. Hablamos de un utilitario, de un cochecito de esos que no son el sueño de nadie.
Y veo que se pasan 3 pueblos y que esos precios no están en absoluto justificados, y que quien quiera pasarse al "eléctrico" va a ser timado.









e-up! | Models | Volkswagen


The new e-up! makes electric mobility even easier. And simply better.




www.volkswagen.ie





¿Cuánto cuesta un coche equivalente de combustión? ¿La mitad? Ponle 12.000 de coche por su mayor simplicidad mecánica, más 5.000 de la batería. Son 17.000. No 28.000.

A mí me gustaría tener uno, pero ni me sobra el dinero ni me gusta que me timen. Con su pan se lo coman.






alb. dijo:


> Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
> ...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El precio medio del kwh con tope del gas en impuestos está en este año en 0.6 más o menos.
> Para recorrer 100 km tenemos que gastar 18 kwh aprox.
> 
> Te gastas once euros , que es más que lo que gasta cualquier coche de combustión actual.
> ...



olvidate de la reposicion de las baterias, ahora no se cambian porque es muy caro reciclarlas y te piden cantidades surrealistas para que no la cambies, pero es que incluso la posibilidad de cambarlas tiene los dias contados, los nuevos electricos, como el volvo V40 llevan bateria estructural, las celdas estan repartidas dentro de todos los tubos de la estructura y eso no se puede cambiar o seria un trabajo de chinos mucho mas caro que el coche completo.

en china le pidieron a uno por el cambio de bateria de su V40 80.000 euros, cuando el coche cuesta 50.000 euros.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Eso es un diseño penoso, pensando en tener mercado de repuestos.
> 
> Un motor de imanes permanentes y un inversor variador no tienen por qué ser tan complicados.
> 
> ...



no, un motor de imanes permanentes lleva materiales raros muy caros, y la energia que aportan esos imanes se ha gastado antes en su fabricacion, el primer principio de termodinamica manda...

las baterias tienen que ser grandes para que generen energia suficiente sin esxtrsarse para ir por carretera a velocidades normales, en concreto 0,3 veces su potencia nominal, con una bateria pequeña se iria a la mierda a las primera de cambio por excesiva corriente.


----------



## Anka Motz (23 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



Los 7000€ de subvención, es para que compren uno de estos ...


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
> ...



Hostias el comunista tonto eco-sostenible, anda que no hacía años que no veía post tuyos en este foro, creo que te rebozabas en mierda en "crisis energética", no?


----------



## abe heinsenberg (24 Dic 2022)

Se puede fabricar combustible sintético para los motores de explosión.sabemos que tanto el petróleo como los de batería tienen la función del negocio y la prohibición


----------



## nOkia_XXI (24 Dic 2022)

Si el eléctrico lo pudieramos enchufar en la Moncloa en el culo de la Montero, a lo mejor si tenía existo. Menuda panda de descerbrados al cargo del futuro de nuestra sociedad, la Virgen. Al final será mejor que los moros se hagan cargo de todo ya de una vez.


----------



## Panko21 (24 Dic 2022)

Pero si es fácil... Lo sueldos no dan, los lectricos dan más margen de beneficio y han decidido ponerlos por las nubes, fuera de ciudad no son prácticos y no todo el puto mundo vive en Madrid o Barcelona (cosa q el gobierno tampoco tiene idea de eso), en viaje una recarga sale por un cojon de pato y tardas la vida, la autonomía es una mierda y si lo cargas y pones el aire... Tesla se está yendo a la mierda xq estaban en burbujon y la peña se lo ha creído junto con los subnormales de nuestros políticos... Y así todo.


----------



## skan (24 Dic 2022)

Antes decían que podías compensar el sobreprecio del coche con varios años de recargas... pero ya no es así, ahora la electricidad es más cara.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Dic 2022)

Que la industria me regale uno y lo usaré...


----------



## selenio (24 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
> ...



Vamos que NPI.

Para tonterías el pedo que te has soltado en este post, no se pueden decir más gilipolleces y mentiras juntas.


----------



## Javiser (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Pánico en la industria del motor por las malas ventas de los coches eléctricos
> 
> 
> Las grandes empresas de la industria del motor están preocupadas por la falta de adopción en los coches eléctricos, que no están vendiéndose como...
> ...



He estrenado coche nuevo hace un mes......un diesel, con dos cojones


----------



## stuka (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Eso es un diseño penoso, pensando en tener mercado de repuestos.
> 
> Un motor de imanes permanentes y un* inversor variador *no tienen por qué ser tan complicados.
> 
> ...






*inversor variador .........amperaje del inversor...........*




¡Ohhhhhhhhhhhh....UN EJPERTO COVID .............Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...




Esos 7000 euros hay que declararlos, y segun tu base de IRPF, tanto te quitan.

Fácil un 30-40%


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> He estrenado coche nuevo hace un mes......un diesel, con dos cojones



Yo me compré un diesel hace 3 años y casi que no querían vendérmelo. Tuve que ponerme chulo y todo.


----------



## Soundblaster (24 Dic 2022)

kei van con motor gasolina de 0.6L manda.


----------



## DonManuel (24 Dic 2022)

Son carísimos para las tonterías que te dan. Además del dolor de cabeza de cargarlos. Es un juguete para gente con pasta, punto.

Lo de Tesla es para flipar: cualquiera que se haya montado un Model 3 sabe que es una puta basura de coche, aparte de feo de cojones. Acabados cutres, ruidoso, cruje, es como una caja hueca de latón, el interior es feo de cojones. Pero eso sí, hace ruidos de pedos. Ahora vendrá alguno a decir que si la conducción y tal, como si Tesla hubiera inventado conducir rápido. Por lo que te cuesta un Model Y te compras un BMW M3. La diferencia en prestigio y sensaciones están a años luz.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (24 Dic 2022)

Joder normal, para lograr una autonomia y tiempo de carga medianamente decentes el precio es estratosférico






Precios Hyundai Ioniq 5 - Ofertas de Hyundai Ioniq 5 nuevos - Coches Nuevos


Hyundai Ioniq 5 nuevos. Encuentra las mejores ofertas y precios de Hyundai Ioniq 5 de concesionarios oficiales.




www.coches.com





El ioniq 5 de Hyundai, marca generalista coreana, por elegir un modelo de tamaño decente y autonomia decente, por encima de 40.000 euros y a poco equipamiento que le metas y versión no básica te vas a 50.000 euros.

Encima en el pais del aparentar y del que diran, y de querer ser mejor que el vecino, el 99% de la población que se puede permitir soltar 50.000 euros nunca va a soltarlos por algo que no sea Mercedes/Audi/BMW. Pero el problema es que un eléctrico de alemana premium se va a precios estratosféricos, y en España el tipico quiero-y-no-puedo paco ahí ya no llega.

Con lo cual el coche eléctrico no arranca porque al parecer las marcas no entienden que en España el coche es un símbolo de estatus y la decisión del consumidor no es racional


----------



## selenio (24 Dic 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Son carísimos para las tonterías que te dan. Además del dolor de cabeza de cargarlos. Es un juguete para gente con pasta, punto.
> 
> Lo de Tesla es para flipar: cualquiera que se haya montado un Model 3 sabe que es una puta basura de coche, aparte de feo de cojones. Acabados cutres, ruidoso, cruje, es como una caja hueca de latón, el interior es feo de cojones. Pero eso sí, hace ruidos de pedos. Ahora vendrá alguno a decir que si la conducción y tal, como si Tesla hubiera inventado conducir rápido. Por lo que te cuesta un Model Y te compras un BMW M3. La diferencia en prestigio y sensaciones están a años luz.



Los coches eléctricos son feos y horrorosos todos de cojones, el Tesla Model 3 se salva algo estéticamente , porque el Model Y , PSPM, que armatoste más espantoso, aunque luego tenga unos acabados de mierda, pero , el 80% de los combustión actuales también, son cajones con una tablet con ruedas y encima una reputa mierda, los eléctricos carísimos, no sirven para viajar, y tampoco sirven al que no tiene un garaje propio, aparte de ser todos un horror con ruedas.

Y desde luego no hay ni de lejos Litio, ni tierras raras, ni NI, ni CO para sustituir todos los VCI por VE, y encima renovar las enormes baterías cada pocos años.

Y dudo que haya capacidad de carga para esa cantidad de electricidad que se necesita para electrificar el parque móvil.

Y desde luego en los vehículos más pesados, solo hay prototipos, barcos, aviones, de pasajeros o mercancías , no está ni se le espera.


----------



## selenio (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Pánico en la industria del motor por las malas ventas de los coches eléctricos
> 
> 
> Las grandes empresas de la industria del motor están preocupadas por la falta de adopción en los coches eléctricos, que no están vendiéndose como...
> ...



La industria del automóvil en Europa al apostar todo al rojo del VE, junto a su élite de políticos subnormales, psicópatas e HDGP, se ha pegado un tiro en el pie de cojones.

Han apostado por algo mucho peor que lo que hay y encima no tienen, lo principal, las fábricas de baterías , ni la tecnología y materias primas para hacerlas, vamos lo han apostado todo a una tecnologia que está verde y con mucho que desarrollar para igualar a sus homólogos de combustión, con algo tan sencillo como facilidad de carga y autonomía donde el VE, ni le huele al VCI.

Eso unido a unos precios de esos electrodomésticos con ruedas delirantes, y fuera de la realidad, hace el resto.

Es lo que tiene cuando metes la ideología en plan fanático y te olvidas del mercado.

Que se jodan y se hundan por HDGP , ni obligando van a conseguir nada, solo hundirse ellos mismos, junto a sus gobiernos.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Dic 2022)

Tisone dijo:


> Los eléctricos a día de hoy son para unos pocos privilegiados que tengan donde enchufarlos, los que aparcamos en la calle no tenemos opción.




Puedes extender un cable y dejarlo enchufado al servicio público más cercano, ahí es donde cargo yo muchas veces el móvil.

Os ahogais en un vasito de agua.

Saludos.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



Y para ir a Barcelona desde Madrid, o a La Coruña, o a Huelva, o al mismo Benidorm, ¿cómo hacen?


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



j0j0j0j0j0 pobres desgraciados

ya les pueden haber metido tropecientos años de garantia los electricos de kia/hyundai estan defectuosos y revientan todos


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

jeeves dijo:


> ¿7.000 euros de subvención????
> 
> Ya verás la risa que les va a dar cuando hagan la declaración de renta al año siguiente...



piaauHAJHahjjahhjahj esto otra menudo puto timo


----------



## España1 (24 Dic 2022)

Lo de bajarle el precio se lo plantean?


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> kei van con motor gasolina de 0.6L manda.



aqui lo mas proximo el honda jazz (hibrido en serie) o los hyundai i10 esos


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (24 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
> ...




Jajsjjajjajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (24 Dic 2022)

El precio de entrada, es como la entrada para una hipoteca de un piso, es normal que no funcione, por lo menos en España, yo veo que todo el mundo está alargando todo lo posible un coche con más de 10 o 15 años.

La mayoría de gente tiene el coche para el curro y alguna salida, y ese segmento ya no existe, un Dacia por favor...


----------



## 4motion (24 Dic 2022)

Quien quiere un coche a pilas que además arde?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uxmal (24 Dic 2022)

Para q te quieres comprar una lavadora con ruedas q tardas horas en recargar a un precio poco más bajo q la gasolina y además cuesta el doble comprar


----------



## TylerDurden99 (24 Dic 2022)

Yo tengo un diesel pero, no es el coche híbrido realmente el coche "perfecto"?

A menos de 50km (ciudad): Eléctrico, 0 coñazo de embrague (los atascazos en madrid son una infamia con manuales) y 0 gasto combustible.

A mas de 50km/hora (carretera): Gasolina al ser el motor más eficiente de la historia (consumos ridículos de aprox 5 o 6 litros y poco cada 100km).

No entro en precios de coches ni extras ni demás pijaditas, sólo en el plano teórico de lo que ofrece el mercado.


----------



## El Caga Chele (24 Dic 2022)

No regales clics joer.


*La industria del motor tiene un problema*_: los *vehículos eléctricos no están vendiendo* como deberían. Los principales fabricantes de coches del planeta están preocupados por la falta de interés de los consumidores, la falta de apoyo de los gobiernos y la pobre financiación en términos de infraestructura. Aunque a nivel político y social parecen haber calado entre los consumidores, *muy pocos pueden permitirse un coche eléctrico*. Y las *grandes empresas* del motor, tras este choque de realidad, *no confían tanto en la adopción de vehículos eléctricos como lo hacían hace un año*. ¿Qué está ocurriendo?

Da igual que se lancen modelos nostálgicos o se busquen alternativas de gran lujo o incluso se promocionen revolucionarios programas de piloto automático: los coches eléctricos no están vendiendo al ritmo que se esperaba.* Según una encuesta realizada por la consultora KPMG a 900 ejecutivos de la industria del motor, las compa�ías están perdiendo la confianza.

Al parecer, y a nivel internacional, los ejecutivos creen que solo entre el 10 y el 40% de las ventas de vehículos nuevos serán eléctricos de aquí a 2030, una cifra considerablemente más baja que la dada el año pasado. Países como Estados Unidos, con la gerencia de la nueva Administración Biden desean que el 50% de las ventas de automóviles sean eléctricos para 2030, un aspecto que Europa también ve con buenos ojos. Pese a las políticas que buscan incentivar este tipo de compras y las leyes, que plantean prohibir la venta de vehículos de combustión en las próximas décadas, los consumidores no están por la labor de comprar coches que se enchufen al tendido eléctrico. *

Ante este muro planteado por los propios usuarios, la industria del automóvil ha cambiado de parecer en menos de un año. En 2021, los grandes fabricantes creían que, en la próxima década, el 65 % de las ventas serían vehículos eléctricos; esa cifra se ha reducido ahora al 35 %. Los ejecutivos de las grandes corporaciones automovilísticas creen que *únicamente Tesla podrá sacar beneficio en los próximos años*, ya que piensan que es la compa�ía capaz de convertirse en un referente mundial y en un símbolo de las bondades de la automoción eléctrica de cara a 2030. Sí, los grandes jefazos de la industria del motor piensan que la participación de mercado de Tesla se reducirá en unos años, pero seguirá teniendo la mayor parte del pastel. Y lanzan una apuesta: *Apple o BMW serán grandes referentes.*



*La cadena de suministros, el precio y la inflación: los temores de la industria del automóvil*


*¿Por qué la industria quiere vender coches eléctricos si desconfía tanto de ellos?* La industria del motor sabe que, pese a las reticencias del mercado o el elevado precio actual de los coches eléctricos, *este tipo de vehículos se acabará imponiendo*. Es cuestión de tiempo e inversión, algo que parece haber calado en los principales gobiernos y las actuales medidas ecológicas y sostenibles que dicen promulgar. Sin embargo, el miedo de los fabricantes viene por la *incertidumbre en los materiales de la cadena de suministro y los problemas económicos mundiales*, más acuciados de los que se creían en un principio.

Una vez esos dos problemas se disipen, y la infraestructura para los abastecimientos eléctricos de este tipo de vehículos comience a despegar, creen que el público adoptará la movilidad sostenible y que los incentivos por parte de los gobiernos llevarán a la población a plantearse la compra de un coche de estas características. _


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Yo tengo un diesel pero, no es el coche híbrido realmente el coche "perfecto"?
> 
> A menos de 50km (ciudad): Eléctrico, 0 coñazo de embrague (los atascazos en madrid son una infamia con manuales) y 0 gasto combustible.
> 
> ...



se llama hibrido enchufable

creo q es la unica electrificacion viable y aun asi con un poco de "peros" xq tmb necesitas plaza de garaje

pero lo bueno es q la bateria es infinitamente mas barata, permite hacer el grueso de desplazamientos tontos diarios en modo electrico... viajes mas largos en hibrido con esteroides (gastando 2-3l/100 reales con mucha prestacion) y se puede recargar con una potencia bien normalita usando un enchufe normal y obviamente a malas pues tiras en modo hibrido normal, gastando como un gasofa normal y en momentos puntuales asistencia electrica


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



Por ese precio te compras un a6 sline wagon de 190 cv 100.000 o sea nuevo y viajas como un senor tú y tu familia


----------



## TylerDurden99 (24 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> se llama hibrido enchufable
> 
> creo q es la unica electrificacion viable y aun asi con un poco de "peros" xq tmb necesitas plaza de garaje
> 
> pero lo bueno es q la bateria es infinitamente mas barata, permite hacer el grueso de desplazamientos tontos diarios en modo electrico... viajes mas largos en hibrido con esteroides (gastando 2-3l/100 reales con mucha prestacion) y se puede recargar con una potencia bien normalita usando un enchufe normal y obviamente a malas pues tiras en modo hibrido normal, gastando como un gasofa normal y en momentos puntuales asistencia electrica



Lo de enchufable sobra por la obviedad. 

Una plaza de garaje cualquier desgraciado por 50€ tiene una no es problema. 

Yo la gente que conozco con uno de esos está muy contenta, han tenido muchos coches y dicen que se quedan con ese sin duda alguna. 

Entiendo que para gente con necesidades especiales preferirán un coche concreto pero para alguien estándar es una buena solución.

De propina puedes entrar al centro de ciudades por lo de la etiqueta eco sin que te porculen a base de multas por lo que siempre es algo positivo.


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Lo de enchufable sobra por la obviedad.
> 
> Una plaza de garaje cualquier desgraciado por 50€ tiene una no es problema.
> 
> ...



a mi me llama mucho la atencion el prius nuevo que sera phev y ademas con esteroides no un coche flanders

toyota me fio son los unicos q hacen bien las cosas


----------



## jaimitoabogado (24 Dic 2022)

Quien cojones les ha dicho que alguien va a querer un coche a pilas y caro de cojones .
A chupar asfalto !


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Normal, es la primera vez en la historia humana que la tecnología que te pretenden vender es peor que la que ya tienes.



El mp3 tiene peor calidad que el CD.
Aunque por lo mennos tiene otras ventajas.

La unica ventaja del coche electrico es que es más "ecologico".


----------



## kabeljau (24 Dic 2022)

Nadie compra coches, y los jóvenes no se sacan el carnet de conducir ya que van en patón por las aceras.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La gente es menos subnormal que los políticos, ballah nadieh lo ehperaba.



Ostia ahora que lo dices, el único que conozco que tiene coche eléctrico es un político.
Jajajajaaa..


----------



## HurreKin (24 Dic 2022)

7800€ me costo mi Dacia Duster


----------



## txusky_g (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



400 es lo que te venden. En la vida real 200.


----------



## Bizarroff (24 Dic 2022)

Mi langosto padre cambió este año un BMW X5 por un Hyundai Ioniq 5 de esos eléctricos y al mes ya se estaba arrepintiendo, en cuanto se termine el primer año del renting patada y a por uno de gasolina.

Usa más un Toyota Land Cruiser viejo que tiene para ir a cazar que la puta lavadora del Hyundai


----------



## jotace (24 Dic 2022)

En los años 70 mi padre vendió una casa vieja por 80.000 pesetas para comprarse una furgoneta usada por 400.000.

Un primo en los 80 vendió un piso en Valencia y aún tuvo que poner dinero para comprar un Renault 9.

En aquellos años había una fracción de los coches que hay ahora. A eso vamos.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Dic 2022)

Yo no me monto en una silla eléctrica.


----------



## Esflinter (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un coche eléctrico, excepto por la batería es infinitamente más barato.
> Los motores eléctricos son mucho más baratos que los de combustión.



Pero es infinito o mucho mas, aclarate cuñao de barriada


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Nadie compra coches, y los jóvenes no se sacan el carnet de conducir ya que van en patón por las aceras.



no aspiran a ir muy lejos

encima curioso porque el patinete, o sea un patinete con esteroides realmente podria llevarte al pueblo de al lado, pero no te dejan ir por la nacional (se entiende conduciendo bien)

realmente el patinete legalmente es una putisima mierda, queda relegado a calles 30, carriles bici y poco mas... aunque de todos estos "vehiculillos" de chinabobo es el mas practico. ahora en cagaluña ni te dejan meterlo en el tren (que era el combo eco ganador, patinetillo para coger el tren y en destino hacer el ultimo desplazamiento)

sin embargo te enfundas el maillot de maricon, la bici de 6000 pavos y ale con la grupeta a joder al personal para pasar el rato

pais de mierda españa

creo q realmente lo que quieren es que pagues por carnets de mierda y pollas. saben que el ciclomaricon del maillot no hace nada productivo y que es algo "prescindible" porque es puro ocio. el transporte para ir a remar saben que es imprescindible y ahi es donde atacan

solo saben joder y joder y joder al personal

ayer yendo al trabajo me tope con esa reputisima mierda del dacia spring el electrico lowcost pacodemierda no corria nada eso era patetico ya a 70 parecia q ya daba todo lo que podia  (iban dos abuelos)


----------



## Esflinter (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El precio medio del kwh con tope del gas en impuestos está en este año en 0.6 más o menos.
> Para recorrer 100 km tenemos que gastar 18 kwh aprox.
> 
> Te gastas once euros , que es más que lo que gasta cualquier coche de combustión actual.
> ...



Tu pagas 0.6 por subnormal. La gente normal tenemos contratos a 0.18 o 0.20


----------



## MadMack (24 Dic 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> No pasa nada, suben el precio de los coches de combustión un 300% y arreglado.



No se si lo has dicho de coña, pero ese es exactamente el plan.

Los coches nuevos han subido un disparate y la gente piensa que es por la inflación. Han subido una burrada los impuestos debido a la nueva forma de calcular las emisiones y la obligación de nuevo y absurdo equipamiento. Y esto es solo el principio. 

El futuro es que sólo unos pocos tengan coche en propiedad.
En las ciudades la gente va usar carsharing que se va espandir una brutalidad. Las plazas de aparcamiento público van a pasar a ser exclusivas de coches ecológicos, es decir eléctricos y compartidos. Y así se soluciona el problema de los sitios de la recarga en las ciudades.

Nunca van a prohibir los coches, simplemente no querrás tener uno en propiedad.


----------



## El Pionero (24 Dic 2022)

Normal. Entre lo que cuestan, fiabilidad de momento nula, poca duración de la batería si haces un viaje largo y donde lo recargas si vives en un barrio Paco sino tienes parking.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Dic 2022)

Pero si no vuelan, ni nada...


----------



## mullban (24 Dic 2022)

Leí hace días que el coche más vendido actualmente es el Volkswagen Golf............................pero el de hace QUINCE AÑOS. 

Mirad qué bien estamos. Que avance, que progreso, que... mierda.


----------



## mateww (24 Dic 2022)

Un día en una feria del automóvil, me acerque a donde estaban los coches eléctricos, no me fui a mirar las berlinas ni los suvs, fui a ver los compactos, por que supuestamente es el punto fuerte de los eléctricos, pues bien cuando vi el precio lo primero que pensé es que era algún tipo de broma


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La gente quiere el coche de *nitrógeno*.



Pues ya pueden ponerse las pilas los fabricantes, porque esa tecnología no existe (que yo sepa).


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)

Yo he heredado ahora un 320 ci E46 de mi fallecido suegro que estoy restaurando , ( ya tengo 5 coches en casa) no veas como bufa , estoy que me compro una lavadora


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.
> 
> La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
> La razón es sencilla son mejores que los térmicos y más baratos.
> ...



Sí, son mejores ardiendo. Arden de puta madre, nadie lo puede negar.

En todo lo demás son peores: el precio es mucho más alto, los plásticos son peores, la autonomía y repostaje es peor y hasta les meten frenos de tambor para ahorrar dos pesetas.

Dicho esto, en este país la cuota de eléctricos muy difícilmente superará el 15%. El 65% de la gente vive en pisos y, del resto, ni siquiera la mitad tiene garaje o sitio donde enchufarlo.


----------



## NIKK (24 Dic 2022)

El futuro son los microhíbridos joder, que no os enteráis; audi q12 motror 5.000 cc 500 cv atmosférico con motor microhíbrido para hacer 20 km en modo eléctrico y pegatina eco.


----------



## usuario baneado (24 Dic 2022)

Empiezas poniendo churros de pinchazo gratis y acabas con clientes que te dejan el coche para enchufarlo un ratito jijiji voy a por un café. 
Lo cierto es que nuestras tomas/maquinaria trifásicas son de la época de franco y no pueden enchufarlo.

Pero el jetazo de traerlo y querer enchufarlo...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (24 Dic 2022)

Los fabricantes de coches tienen mucho poder podían hacer enfrentado a los políticos pero decidieron sumarse a robar dinero .hay otras alternativas al electrodoméstico con ruedas


----------



## Morototeo (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



484 km autonomia, reales, serán unos 420 o asi, conduciendo en modo normal.. Ese coche lo tiene un amigo mio, y es un peazo Pepino..Ya le ha hecho casi 80.000k, esta muy contento. lo compro hace casi 2 años, tiene placas solares en casa, y cargador. Lo carga 2 veces a la semana, por las noches. hace unos 140 km al día, para ir a trabajar y volver de Zaragoza. Me dijo que estos dos últimos años, se ha pagado medio coche, con lo que le hubiera costado el gasoil del todoterreno que tiene parado.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> veo que con cualquier contrato con el tope del gas te sale el KWh alrededor de 30 centimos, suma lo que pagas de mas de termino fijo por tener que aumentar potencia, en total ronda los 40 centimos.
> 
> en carretera te hacen unos 20 KWh a los 100 Km, eso son 8 euros, un chollo...



8'00€ a los 100kms, que es el equivalente a un coche de combustión que gaste 5'5L/100kms.

No veo el chollo por ninguna parte, sobre todo si piensas en el coste de adquisición.


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Dic 2022)

Hacen mierdas , no se hacen cargo de las garantías oficiales, no hay chips y extras básicos ( ejemplo bolas de remolque electricas o faros ) ,te atracan con las financiaciones y revisiones, te sangra el estado con impuestos y carburantes y para rematar te multan por cualquier tontería....
Conclusión no se como aún venden un solo coche


----------



## Otto_69 (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



37.000 por un Hyundai Coño (en gallego)

Les dan O NO los 7.000€ primero pagas y luego resulta que se acabaron los fondos a los dos dias y te jodes

400km de autonomia media, 200 km en autopista (si no hace frio)

Sube la potencia de la casa para la recarga y se dispara la factura de la luz


----------



## Morototeo (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El precio medio del kwh con tope del gas en impuestos está en este año en 0.6 más o menos.
> Para recorrer 100 km tenemos que gastar 18 kwh aprox.
> 
> Te gastas once euros , que es más que lo que gasta cualquier coche de combustión actual.
> ...



11 euros en 100 km un electrico?? no jodas hombre. Si lo cargas en casa, mi amigo por ejemplo con Repsol tiene tarifa de esa de la OCU, a 0,12 cm Kmh ,aunque tienen placas con excedentes, y paga una mierda de luz. Cargar los 60kwH le cuestan 7 euros su no tuviera placas, para mas de 400 km. la carga de fin de semana, si la hace de dia, le sale casi gratis. Unos 50 euros al mes, le cuestan para 8 llenados de la bateria. Pero al tener excedentes, luego no le quedara ni en 20-30 euros al mes.


----------



## BudSpencer (24 Dic 2022)

Los coches eléctricos son carísimos y además tienen muy mala salida en el mercado de segunda mano por la degradación de las baterías. Un comprador va a perder mucho dinero con una de estas lavadoras, son sólo un capricho de esnobs.


----------



## NIKK (24 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> 11 euros en 100 km un electrico?? no jodas hombre. Si lo cargas en casa, mi amigo por ejemplo con Repsol tiene tarifa de esa de la OCU, a 0,12 cm Kmh ,aunque tienen placas con excedentes, y paga una mierda de luz. Cargar los 60kwH le cuestan 7 euros su no tuviera placas, para mas de 400 km. la carga de fin de semana, si la hace de dia, le sale casi gratis. Unos 50 euros al mes, le cuestan para 8 llenados de la bateria. Pero al tener excedentes, luego no le quedara ni en 20-30 euros al mes.



No veas nene, tener que montar placas, estar revisando los precios diarios de la luz, estar limitado a recorrer 150 km como mucho en un viaje (150 de ida y 150 de vuelta son 300 km) total, que la planificación te planifica a tí; menudo coñazo llevar siempre una hoja de excel para hacer 150 putos km´s; espera que le casquen la baterías que se va a enterar, además no vaciles que tu amigo se ha gastado el doble en un coche de mierda comparado con un atmosférico si hechas cuentas de amortización. Resumen: tu amigo es gilipollas y tu llevas el mismo camino. Yo con mi atmosférico me voy donde me sale de los santos cojones, reposto cuando me sale de la polla y me paso a los tesla esos de mierda a 170 km por hora en autopista, ellos no le pisan por miedo a quedarse sin batería en un pis pas.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y para ir a Barcelona desde Madrid, o a La Coruña, o a Huelva, o al mismo Benidorm, ¿cómo hacen?



Yo te lo digo: Van mendigando enchufes por todas las estaciones de servicio y, para que la Charo no se ponga nerviosa durante la larga espera, entran a comer al restaurante y les sale la recarga por el precio de un hígado transplantable de contrabando.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2022)

El plan que tienen es convertir el coche en un artículo de super lujo.

Eso en Europa, en el resto del mundo seguirán igual que siempre, esta mierda de continente se va a convertir en un infierno para vivir en el.


----------



## elviejo (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un coche eléctrico, excepto por la batería es infinitamente más barato.
> Los motores eléctricos son mucho más baratos que los de combustión.



El mercado no refleja ese precio. Te venden un utilitario eléctrico con muchas peores prestaciones en todo, a precio de Range rover


----------



## ferrys (24 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> 484 km autonomia, reales, serán unos 420 o asi, conduciendo en modo normal.. Ese coche lo tiene un amigo mio, y es un peazo Pepino..Ya le ha hecho casi 80.000k, esta muy contento. lo compro hace casi 2 años, tiene placas solares en casa, y cargador. Lo carga 2 veces a la semana, por las noches. hace unos 140 km al día, para ir a trabajar y volver de Zaragoza. Me dijo que estos dos últimos años, se ha pagado medio coche, con lo que le hubiera costado el gasoil del todoterreno que tiene parado.



Tu amigo está haciendo algo mal. Yo tengo 4 amigos con ese coche. Hacen 1500 kms reales de autonomía a 160 por la autopista. La GC les saluda al pasar. Les cargan en 5mins con una pila de petaca de 9v. Pero lo mejor son las chortinas. Raro el día que van a coger el coche y no tienen una chortina en el capó rogandoles que la empotren sin piedad.


----------



## ferrys (24 Dic 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> No veas nene, tener que montar placas, estar revisando los precios diarios de la luz, estar limitado a recorrer 150 km como mucho en un viaje (150 de ida y 150 de vuelta son 300 km) total, que la planificación te planifica a tí; menudo coñazo llevar siempre una hoja de excel para hacer 150 putos km´s; espera que le casquen la baterías que se va a enterar, además no vaciles que tu amigo se ha gastado el doble en un coche de mierda comparado con un atmosférico si hechas cuentas de amortización. Resumen: tu amigo es gilipollas y tu llevas el mismo camino. Yo con mi atmosférico me voy donde me sale de los santos cojones, reposto cuando me sale de la polla y me paso a los tesla esos de mierda a 170 km por hora en autopista, ellos no le pisan por miedo a quedarse sin batería en un pis pas.



Nadie monta placas para un eléctrico. Te haría falta una estructura como un campo de futbol. Además me imagino que le cargará por la noche. Placas lunares le harán falta.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> En los años 70 mi padre vendió una casa vieja por 80.000 pesetas para comprarse una *furgoneta usada por 400.000*.



En los años '70 la mayoría de las furgonetas nuevas costaban menos que eso, con que usadas ni te lo cuento.

Mi padre compró una Renault 4 F4 en 1975 por 175.000 pesetas nueva de concesionario. Con eso ya te puedes hacer una idea.


----------



## ferrys (24 Dic 2022)

Con el coche eléctrico va a pasar exactamente igual que con la vacuna. Marcad estas palabras.


----------



## Castellano (24 Dic 2022)

No se venden eléctricos puros (híbridos enchufables si)

Pero para un híbrido convencional (que tiene etiqueta ECO) hay listas de espera de varios meses.

Lo que no entiendo es porque no adaptan la oferta a la demanda


----------



## Panko21 (24 Dic 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Con el coche eléctrico va a pasar exactamente igual que con la vacuna. Marcad estas palabras.



Q perseguirán a los q no lo tengan?


----------



## MadMack (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues ya pueden ponerse las pilas los fabricantes, porque esa tecnología no existe (que yo sepa).



Si cuando hablas en un grupo y la gente se te queda mirando sin decir nada, es por que están sorprendidos. Pero por las burradas que dices.


----------



## jotace (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> En los años '70 la mayoría de las furgonetas nuevas costaban menos que eso, con que usadas ni te lo cuento.
> 
> Mi padre compro una Renault 4 F4 en 1975 por 175.000 pesetas nueva de concesionario. Con eso ya te puedes hacer una idea.



Hablo de finales de los 70, el 78. Y no era un 4L, era una Ebro. Recuerdo que por ese dinero más o menos podíamos comprar un 131 ranchera pero éramos 7, un turismo no nos servía.

He buscado precios de ese año en internet y parece que la memoria no me falla:

¿Cuánto costaba un coche cuando entró en vigor la Constitución?


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Nunca van a prohibir los coches, simplemente no querrás tener uno en propiedad.



Yo creo que lo que no querrá la gente es vivir en la ciudad.

Yo ahora tengo posibilidad de comprarme otra vivienda, pero la ciudad no entra en mis planes. Quiero vivir en un sitio que siga pareciendo España y donde no me pongan peajes para desplazarme.


----------



## MadMack (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que no querrá la gente es vivir en la ciudad.
> 
> Yo ahora tengo posibilidad de comprarme otra vivienda, pero la ciudad no entra en mis planes. Quiero vivir en un sitio que siga pareciendo España y donde no me pongan peajes para desplazarme.



Esto no es una burrada, pero te equivocas. Y solo hay que ver que cada vez más gente vive en ciudades. 

Si un coche te va costar como una casa, y moverlo más que mantener un crío, ya te digo yo que vas a querer vivir con todo cerca. Y yo odio las ciudades. 

A partir del 2014 todas las autovías van a ser de peaje. Me parece que tu plan hace aguas.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> 11 euros en 100 km un electrico?? no jodas hombre. Si lo cargas en casa, mi amigo por ejemplo con Repsol tiene tarifa de esa de la OCU, a 0,12 cm Kmh ,aunque *tienen placas con excedentes*, *y paga una mierda de luz*. Cargar los 60kwH le cuestan 7 euros su no tuviera placas, para mas de 400 km. la carga de fin de semana, si la hace de dia, le sale casi gratis. Unos 50 euros al mes, le cuestan para 8 llenados de la bateria. Pero al tener excedentes, luego no le quedara ni en 20-30 euros al mes.



Ya...

¿Y cuánto le costaron las placas solares?


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Si cuando hablas en un grupo y la gente se te queda mirando sin decir nada, es por que están sorprendidos. Pero por las burradas que dices.



Pues pásame un enlace si eres tan amable, porque yo no encuentro nada.


----------



## remosinganas (24 Dic 2022)

pero y lo que van a fardar los cuñaos en la cena de navidad,con aires de superioridad...
" pues yo me he comprao un helestrico , hay que contribui al medio hambiente" que lo han dicho en la tele


----------



## Ponix (24 Dic 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> La tecnologia del coche electrico/a baterias, esta muy verde. Cuando realmente sea viable, ya veremos, de momento, que no cuenten conmigo.



No lo verás.


----------



## MadMack (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues pásame un enlace si eres tan amable, porque yo no encuentro nada.



Toyota Mirai e Hyundai nexo. 
Por no hablar de los autobuses de hidrógeno que hay en un montón de sitios. Camiones también hay.


----------



## jorobachov (24 Dic 2022)

Dieselgustazo dieselo


----------



## AEM (24 Dic 2022)

VE: más caro, con menos prestaciones, un coñazo cargarlo, te dura 8 años y sin mercado de segunda mano!


----------



## Napalm (24 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Normal, es la primera vez en la historia humana que la tecnología que te pretenden vender es peor que la que ya tienes.



No estoy de acuerdo. Un motor eléctrico "le mea" en prestaciones a uno de combustión.
El problema el almacenar energía. Se necesita desarrollar una batería que acumule 800km reales de autonomía y se cargue en no más de 15 minutos.
Ah!!. Y por supuesto, coches a 15k €, no a 40k €


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Esto no es una burrada, pero te equivocas. Y solo hay que ver que cada vez más gente vive en ciudades.
> 
> Si un coche te va costar como una casa, y moverlo más que mantener un crío, ya te digo yo que vas a querer vivir con todo cerca. Y yo odio las ciudades.
> 
> A partir del 2014 todas las autovías van a ser de peaje. Me parece que tu plan hace aguas.



Sólo el tiempo lo dirá, pero por muchas cosas que tengas cerca en la ciudad, al final necesitas coche para ir a trabajar.

Y no es que cada vez más gente viva en ciudades: es que cada vez hay más pueblos que por incremento de población acaban siendo ciudades. La prueba la tienes en que Madrid está prácticamente estancada desde hace décadas...








...mientras que en Azuqueca de Henares ha pasado esto...








...en Arroyomolinos ha pasado esto...








...y en Rivas-Vaciamadrid tenemos esta puta barbaridad









¿Que la gente se va a las ciudades? Pues no tengo yo tan claro si no serán las ciudades las que acaban yendo a la gente.


----------



## McFly (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un coche eléctrico, excepto por la batería es infinitamente más barato.
> Los motores eléctricos son mucho más baratos que los de combustión.



ATENCION PELIGRO! MENSAJE DE SUBNORMAL

La bateria es la madre del cordero amigo!


----------



## Napalm (24 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> Los fabricantes son unos hijos de puta, si que hay demanda!, Todos aquellos que hacemos 20-30km al dia por ciudad buscamos coches electricos: buenos, bonitos, baratos, pequeños y de 4 plazas.
> 
> ¿Y que ocurre? Que no nos los quieren vender: por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Una propuesta cojonuda la del Mii. Coche pequeño para ciudad pero con 85Cv más que suficiente para salir de ciudad.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Toyota Mirai e Hyundai nexo.
> Por no hablar de los autobuses de *hidrógeno* que hay en un montón de sitios. Camiones también hay.



Ejem... 




octopodiforme dijo:


> La gente quiere el coche de *nitrógeno*.


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

Pais pobre y subdesarrollado

En japon y EEUU si van con,coche eléctrico


----------



## McFly (24 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Un motor eléctrico "le mea" en prestaciones a uno de combustión.
> El problema el almacenar energía. Se necesita desarrollar una batería que acumule 800km reales de autonomía y se cargue en no más de 15 minutos.
> Ah!!. Y por supuesto, coches a 15k €, no a 40k €



No lo entiendes....el ser humano a dia de hoy aun no sabe acumular energia en grandes cantidades


----------



## Javiser (24 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo me compré un diesel hace 3 años y casi que no querían vendérmelo. Tuve que ponerme chulo y todo.



A mi no les quedaba otra, ese modelo solo se hace en diesel o gasolina atmosférico ,. No hay electrificados y híbridos ni nada . Es un Mazda cx5


----------



## ferrys (24 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Q perseguirán a los q no lo tengan?



Responsabilidad. Es por el bien de todos.
Miedo. El que no tenga un eléctrico no se merece vivir en sociedad y le vamos a hacer la vida imposible.
Prohibición. No vas a poder viajar, entrar en ciudades, etc, etc.
Olvido. Nos olvidamos y aquí no ha pasado nada. Y no está claro que el coche eléctrico sea tan bueno.


----------



## McFly (24 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> Los fabricantes son unos hijos de puta, si que hay demanda!, Todos aquellos que hacemos 20-30km al dia por ciudad buscamos coches electricos: buenos, bonitos, baratos, pequeños y de 4 plazas.
> 
> ¿Y que ocurre? Que no nos los quieren vender: por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Tienes razón
El VE es para ciudad y pequeños desplazamientos y para quien tenga una instalacion donde cargarlo pero la gente quiere hacerse un Madrid Barcelona


----------



## ferrys (24 Dic 2022)

McFly dijo:


> ATENCION PELIGRO! MENSAJE DE SUBNORMAL
> 
> La bateria es la madre del cordero amigo!



Un tipo super sano y deportista. Eso si, el corazón completamente reventado.
Son así.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Dic 2022)

excelente noticia, odio esas mierdas.

gasolina 98 forever


----------



## ferrys (24 Dic 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Tienes razón
> El VE es para ciudad y pequeños desplazamientos y para quien tenga una instalacion donde cargarlo pero la gente quiere hacerse un Madrid Barcelona



Usted mida las radiaciones electromagnéticas de esos coches. A mi me da que ir sentado en una central eléctrica no tiene que ser bueno.
A día de hoy hay unas limitaciones para vivir cerca de torres eléctricas. En cambio con el coche eléctrico a nadie se le ha ocurrido.


----------



## Javiser (24 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y para ir a Barcelona desde Madrid, o a La Coruña, o a Huelva, o al mismo Benidorm, ¿cómo hacen?



Tengo un amigo que se compró un Renault Zoe y lo estrenó con un Madrid Barcelona......13 putas horas, 3 cargas, y a 90 todo el rato. Dice que un horror.

He de decir que la compra de mi amigo si está justificada, pues vive en la avenida de Barcelona de Madrid, al lado de Atocha, y por su trabajo se debe mover muchísimo por el centro de Madrid cada día para ir de un sitio a otro ( es arquitecto), así que para ese uso urbano exclusivo un coche eléctrico no es mala idea, además lo aparcas donde quieres y te olvidas de zona azul. Y el Zoe es "barato" y recortadiito para aparcar y moverte por ciudad, pero amplio y con algo de maletero por si necesita hacer la compra o llevar algo. Luego claro tiene otro coche para el uso normal , un ds7


----------



## myles (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



¿400km? ummmmm


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Un motor eléctrico "le mea" en prestaciones a uno de combustión.
> El problema el almacenar energía. Se necesita desarrollar una batería que acumule 800km reales de autonomía y se cargue en no más de 15 minutos.
> Ah!!. Y por supuesto, coches a 15k €, no a 40k €


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Dic 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> El mercado no refleja ese precio. Te venden un utilitario eléctrico con muchas peores prestaciones en todo, a precio de Range rover



Range Rover??? no hombre no el precio ya es de Bentley edición limitada.


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> El mp3 tiene peor calidad que el CD.
> Aunque por lo mennos tiene otras ventajas.
> 
> La unica ventaja del coche electrico es que es más "ecologico".



con la de mb que se ahorran vale la pena ademas a la hora de la verdad el 99% de la gente no nota la diferencia de un BUEN MP3 vs un FLAC calidad full (recalco lo de buen MP3, no las conversiones de mierda a MP3 que le suben el ruido y palma calidad por todos lodos o un mp3 demasiado comprimido)


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> 400 es lo que te venden. En la vida real 200.



juas justo como los patinetes electricos HahjhjAhjAhjAhjAhjA

mi biega se ha comprado un trasto de esos y de los 45km q decian como lo uses "debidamente" se quedan en 20... y de esos 20 cuando vas por ahi pierde bastante fuerza el trasto  (no he apurado mas la bateria y luego marca q aun queda... pero vamos que notas q se perdio la fuerza y no te fias... pero bueno creo q aguantaria 5 o 6 mas)

la electricidad en automocion es pura mierda, esta BIEN como hibrido (recuperar energia y usarla en breves al proximo aceleron o ese 1-2 km a poca velocidad) y hibrido enchufable (que es la electrificacion de compromiso mas adecuada y viable) si puedes permitirtelo pero ya esta.

Uno ayuda a ahorrar y el otro "idem" pero ya mejor hecho.


----------



## Tackler (24 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se compró un Renault Zoe y lo estrenó con un Madrid Barcelona......13 putas horas, 3 cargas, y a 90 todo el rato. Dice que un horror.
> 
> He de decir que la compra de mi amigo si está justificada, pues vive en la avenida de Barcelona de Madrid, al lado de Atocha, y por su trabajo se debe mover muchísimo por el centro de Madrid cada día para ir de un sitio a otro ( es arquitecto), así que para ese uso urbano exclusivo un coche eléctrico no es mala idea, además lo aparcas donde quieres y te olvidas de zona azul. Y el Zoe es "barato" y recortadiito para aparcar y moverte por ciudad, pero amplio y con algo de maletero por si necesita hacer la compra o llevar algo. Luego claro tiene otro coche para el uso normal , un ds7




Te olvidas de la zona azul y aparcas donde quieres por ahora. En cuanto haya más se acabó y a pagar.


----------



## chameleon (24 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se compró un Renault Zoe y lo estrenó con un Madrid Barcelona......13 putas horas, 3 cargas, y a 90 todo el rato. Dice que un horror.
> 
> He de decir que la compra de mi amigo si está justificada, pues vive en la avenida de Barcelona de Madrid, al lado de Atocha, y por su trabajo se debe mover muchísimo por el centro de Madrid cada día para ir de un sitio a otro ( es arquitecto), así que para ese uso urbano exclusivo un coche eléctrico no es mala idea, además lo aparcas donde quieres y te olvidas de zona azul. Y el Zoe es "barato" y recortadiito para aparcar y moverte por ciudad, pero amplio y con algo de maletero por si necesita hacer la compra o llevar algo. Luego claro tiene otro coche para el uso normal , un ds7



imagina eso llevando a la familia, los niños, la suegra protestando, la mujer rompiendote los guebos

era mejor la picasso color nevera joder


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> con la de mb que se ahorran vale la pena ademas a la hora de la verdad el 99% de la gente no nota la diferencia de un BUEN MP3 vs un FLAC calidad full (recalco lo de buen MP3, no las conversiones de mierda a MP3 que le suben el ruido y palma calidad por todos lodos o un mp3 demasiado comprimido)



debo ser el unico cincuenton que mi oido si capta la diferencia entre un FLAC y un mp3 lo digo en serio.


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (24 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La gente quiere el coche de nitrógeno.



Yo me espero al coche de fusión nuclear o con motor de agua pesada.


----------



## McFly (24 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Un motor eléctrico "le mea" en prestaciones a uno de combustión.
> El problema el almacenar energía. Se necesita desarrollar una batería que acumule 800km reales de autonomía y se cargue en no más de 15 minutos.
> Ah!!. Y por supuesto, coches a 15k €, no a 40k €



Y dale la burra al trigo....


----------



## Napalm (24 Dic 2022)

McFly dijo:


> No lo entiendes....el ser humano a dia de hoy aun no sabe acumular energia en grandes cantidades



Y que es lo que no entiendo?


----------



## pocholito (24 Dic 2022)

Lo dijo Antonio Turiel el coche eléctrico será para un 5% o poco más de los que tienen coche de combustión el resto no tendrá coche


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> debo ser el unico cincuenton que mi oido si capta la diferencia entre un FLAC y un mp3 lo digo en serio.



pues seras un sibarita con equipos top y muy muy buen oido

pero el grueso de la borregada y gente no notara nada y ademas ni siquiera tendran equipos que saquen partido a un buen FLAC

¿tu crees que jonah ehcuchando musicah de flow gitaneo y regueton con el movil va a notarlo?  o paco el obrero que se quedo medio sordo del ruido pacodemierda del puesto de trabajo (maquinaria, etc...) 

en todo caso querran que el archivo cargue y llegue en un plis e ya y eso lo da el mp3


----------



## MadMack (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sólo el tiempo lo dirá, pero por muchas cosas que tengas cerca en la ciudad, al final necesitas coche para ir a trabajar.
> 
> Y no es que cada vez más gente viva en ciudades: es que cada vez hay más pueblos que por incremento de población acaban siendo ciudades. La prueba la tienes en que Madrid está prácticamente estancada desde hace décadas...
> 
> ...



Se considera ciudad todo aquello que pasa de 50.000 habitantes por lo que me estás dando la razón. Además muestras como la población de Madrid no ha disminuido lo cual significa que viene gente de zonas de fuera de las ciudades. Además cuando me refiero a ciudades me refiero a todo su área urbana es decir la ciudad y todos los "pueblos" de su influencia.

En Madrid para ir a trabajar la mayoría de la gente utiliza el transporte público.
Si vives en Azuqueca de Henares y te vas a trabajar Alcalá, por ejemplo, y usas tu coche es porque todavía te lo puedes permitir.
Yo a lo que me refiero es al cambio de paradigma. Que no te vas a poder permitir ir en coche al trabajo y por ni tener un coche, y por lo tanto estarás obligado a ir en transporte público y elegir un trabajo que te permita llegar.


----------



## Napalm (24 Dic 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Y dale la burra al trigo....



Ilustranos....


----------



## George Orwell (24 Dic 2022)

Es que el objetivo de los que lo imponen no es que se compren coches eléctricos, sino que no haya coches.


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se compró un Renault Zoe y lo estrenó con un Madrid Barcelona......13 putas horas, 3 cargas, y a 90 todo el rato. Dice que un horror.
> 
> He de decir que la compra de mi amigo si está justificada, pues vive en la avenida de Barcelona de Madrid, al lado de Atocha, y por su trabajo se debe mover muchísimo por el centro de Madrid cada día para ir de un sitio a otro ( es arquitecto), así que para ese uso urbano exclusivo un coche eléctrico no es mala idea, además lo aparcas donde quieres y te olvidas de zona azul. Y el Zoe es "barato" y recortadiito para aparcar y moverte por ciudad, pero amplio y con algo de maletero por si necesita hacer la compra o llevar algo. Luego claro tiene otro coche para el uso normal , un ds7



ES QUE NO OS ENTERAIS , la idea de lo eléctricos es precisamente esa QUE NO NOS MOVAMOS mas allá de la autonomía del coche ( ojo que te venden autonomías de 600 km y a eso hay que restarle un 35% cuando se traslada a la realidad ) 
Vamos que dentro de poco , solo podremos ir del trabajo a casa y poco mas. 
Y aquellos que tengan segundas residencias mas allá de la autonomía de sus coches pues.....mas les vale que esté en el rango de alcance de su puta batidora con ruedas.
Esto sólo hay una forma de pararlo , NO COMPRANDO NINGUN COCHE A PILAS.


----------



## midelburgo (24 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Veo que no sabes hacer números¿Verdad?



Como el gobierno suizo entonces.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> *pues seras un sibarita con equipos top y muy muy buen oido*
> 
> pero el grueso de la borregada y gente no notara nada y ademas ni siquiera tendran equipos que saquen partido a un buen FLAC
> 
> ...



Pues si


----------



## cerilloprieto (24 Dic 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Normal, nadie quiere pagar el doble o el triple para ir de A a B.



El tema está en que con un eléctrico no vas de A a B, sino de enchufe-A a enchufe-B. Y no cualquier enchufe, sino uno en el que tengas garantizado el suministro y su uso inmediato. Como te salgas de ese guión, te has quedado tirado. Olvídense de improvisar cualquier salida, visita a lugar encantador, recado o urgencia. No conozco a nadie que no se haya quedado tirado, por intentar dar un uso normal a su eléctrico.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> Yo me espero al coche de fusión nuclear o con motor de agua pesada.



llegas tarde









Ford Nucleon, el coche propulsado con energía nuclear que fue un sueño de la era atómica


El Ford Nucleon fue uno de los proyectos más fascinantes de la Era atómica. Se trataba de un auto impulsado únicamente por energía nuclear.




hipertextual.com


----------



## grom (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un coche eléctrico, excepto por la batería es infinitamente más barato.
> Los motores eléctricos son mucho más baratos que los de combustión.



"Excepto por la bateria"


----------



## midelburgo (24 Dic 2022)

Van a hacer una tubería de Barcelona a Marsella para pasar el exceso de hidrógeno producido por la fotovoltaica durante el día, con unas pérdidas brutales y nadie dice nada de hacer diésel sintetico con ese hidrógeno. Los beneficios una vez más para Francia.


----------



## _Ñocla_ (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



No entiendo cuanto han pagado


----------



## FilibustHero (24 Dic 2022)

La gente es muy ignorante y solamente por el hecho de que no se puedan recargar en ningún sitio no se comprar coches eléctricos renunciando a sus miles de ventajas. Palurdos.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Dic 2022)

Si tienes parking con enchufe tiene un pase...
Sino...?

A tomar pol culo cargar por ahi.?
No hay cargadores por la calle
La gente piede ser gilopollas,pero es practica.


----------



## TRAVIS KVAPIL (24 Dic 2022)

Tiempos idiotas con soluciones de idiotas, el coche eléctrico no es sustitutivo del de combustión pues no ha solucionado los problemas que le hacen ser una mala opción: autonomía, tiempo de recarga, peso y precio.
Es como si queremos IMPONER el teletexto como el nuevo internet.


----------



## Stalkeador (24 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos, eso lo va a solucionar Feijóo:


----------



## ferrys (24 Dic 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si tienes parking con enchufe tiene un pase...
> Sino...?
> 
> A tomar pol culo cargar por ahi.?
> ...



Si hay cargadores por la calle. Lo que no hay son eléctricos. En mi ciudad han puesto cargadores en bastantes barrios desde hace unos meses.
Siempre vacios. Nunca he visto un coche cargando.


----------



## elviejo (24 Dic 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Range Rover??? no hombre no el precio ya es de Bentley edición limitada.



Y encima los electrodomésticos de alta Gama cuando van por autovía de peaje tienen que ir a 80kmh a ritmo de camión porque si pisan se quedan secos en 100 kilómetros.

Veréis que nunca veis un Tesla que os pasa a 160-180. Pero tampoco a 130.


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, son mejores ardiendo. Arden de puta madre, nadie lo puede negar.
> 
> En todo lo demás son peores: el precio es mucho más alto, los plásticos son peores, la autonomía y repostaje es peor y hasta les meten frenos de tambor para ahorrar dos pesetas.
> 
> Dicho esto, en este país la cuota de eléctricos muy difícilmente superará el 15%. El 65% de la gente vive en pisos y, del resto, ni siquiera la mitad tiene garaje o sitio donde enchufarlo.



como son carisimos recortan a saco en calidades porque no saben ya como racanear para que ni que sea la clase media pueda olerlo el timolectrico

ahora la nueva trampa lowcost pacodemierda: usar las baterias como parte de la estructura del coche 

obsolescencia programada en vena, 0 reparabilidad

TOMA PROGRESO!


----------



## Tocomotxo (24 Dic 2022)

Es que hay que ser muy tonto para pillarse un coche a pilas


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Se considera ciudad todo aquello que pasa de 50.000 habitantes por lo que me estás dando la razón.



Bueno, yo creo que con 50.000 habitantes sigue siendo un pueblo grande, pero aun dando por válido este argumento, ni Azuqueca de Henares ni Arroyomolinos llegan a esa cantidad, así que no te estoy dando la razón.




MadMack dijo:


> Además muestras como la población de Madrid no ha disminuido lo cual significa que viene gente de zonas de fuera de las ciudades. Además cuando me refiero a ciudades me refiero a todo su área urbana es decir la ciudad y todos los "pueblos" de su influencia.



Si tienes en cuenta que en 1970 España tenía 34 millones de habitantes, ya me contarás qué proporción de los 14 nuevos millones vive en Madrid. Si eso no es perder población, que venga dios y lo vea.
Y no, Madrid no está limitada por una superficie que no se puede expandir, porque Madrid crece en vertical con edificios cada vez más altos, pero en cambio su población no sube.

En cuanto a lo segundo, si yo me voy a vivir a Ajalvir o a Daganzo de Arriba porque estoy hasta la polla de Torrejón y de Alcalá, seguiré estando en lo que tú llamas "_pueblos de influencia_", pero yo viviré en un pueblo y ellos en ciudades. Y si al final ocurre que 50.000 personas toman la misma decisión que yo, no seré yo quien haya decidido ir a vivir en la ciudad, sino que la ciudad habrá venido a donde yo estoy.




MadMack dijo:


> En Madrid para ir a trabajar la mayoría de la gente utiliza el transporte público.
> Si vives en Azuqueca de Henares y te vas a trabajar Alcalá, por ejemplo, y usas tu coche es porque todavía te lo puedes permitir.
> Yo a lo que me refiero es al cambio de paradigma. Que no te vas a poder permitir ir en coche al trabajo y por ni tener un coche, y por lo tanto estarás obligado a ir en transporte público y elegir un trabajo que te permita llegar.



Si vives en Azuqueca y usas el coche para ir a trabajar a Alcalá es porque ir en tren y autobús te puede costar hasta 2 horas de tiempo según donde trabajes y donde vivas.

En contra de tu teoría, lo que está sucediendo es que las empresas se están yendo más allá del extrarradio y al final son los habitantes de las ciudades los que acaban yendo a los pueblos a trabajar.
Yo trabajo como camionero transportista y algunas de las centrales logísticas más nuevas que yo visito están en Illescas y Noblejas (Toledo), Cheste y Villanueva de Castellón (Valencia), Santa Perpetua de Mogoda (Barcelona) e incluso Villanubla (Valladolid), y es una tendencia que no va a dejar de crecer hasta que os deis cuenta de que las ciudades actuales son la peor elección posible para vivir.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> El tema está en que con un eléctrico no vas de A a B, sino de enchufe-A a enchufe-B. Y no cualquier enchufe, sino uno en el que tengas garantizado el suministro y su uso inmediato. Como te salgas de ese guión, te has quedado tirado. Olvídense de improvisar cualquier salida, visita a lugar encantador, recado o urgencia. No conozco a nadie que no se haya quedado tirado, por intentar dar un uso normal a su eléctrico.



El otro día se me pinchó una rueda del camión y le pregunté al de la asistencia si había subido mucho la faena por tener que recoger coches eléctricos que se quedan sin batería.

No sé si estaría exagerando, pero me dijo que uno de cada siete u ocho servicios era de "recoger" eléctricos, lo que pasa es que no se ve porque no se quedan tirados en el arcén de la autovía sino que normalmente se salen a cualquier gasolinera sin cargador y el servicio sólo consiste en meterles algo de carga para que puedan llegar hasta el cargador más cercano. Ya tienen hasta vehículos con acumuladores para cargar eléctricos.


----------



## flarispogursio (24 Dic 2022)

Está todo inventado



> La solución pasa, por tanto, por gravar el peso del vehículo, la forma más sencilla de castigar a los *coches eléctricos más pesados* que, en la práctica, son los menos eficientes. La idea es implantar una tarifa lineal, según la cual los 500 kg de peso estarán exentos del pago de este impuesto y, a partir de este mínimo, se pagará 12,5 coronas noruegas por kilogramo excedente. Alrededor de 1,19 euros/kg.
> 
> Así, un coche eléctrico con un peso medio de 2.000 kg tendrá que desembolsar unos 1.680 euros en este impuesto, a los que tendrá que sumar el IVA (25%) cuando su precio supere los 48.000 euros. La duda es si el coche eléctrico seguirá arrasando en el país o sus ventas caerán hasta los números del resto de Europa



https://www.xataka.com/movilidad/cuando-compraremos-coches-electricos-espana-como-noruega











Noruega tiene un agujero de 1.800 millones de euros por el coche eléctrico. Solución: gravar su punto débil


Noruega, paraíso de los coches eléctricos, se ha topado con un muro: no recaudan lo suficiente. La práctica totalidad de los coches que se venden en Noruega...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Eigentum (24 Dic 2022)

Me parece una estafa, hasta que no se carguen al 100% en cosa de 10 minutos !!!! Son y serán una estafa, con eso no tienes "libertad".
Ah no ser que hagas pocos kms y los tengas muy planeados de ante mano, el coche eletrico no tiene cabida en uropa


----------



## Kill33r (24 Dic 2022)

Yatusabes dijo:


> No se han dado cuenta que la gente en vez de comprar coches eléctricos se compran coches que tienen 15 años.



Acabo de comprar un golf GTI inyección mecánica mecatrónic 
Va como un animal


----------



## Satori (24 Dic 2022)

En Europa de momento no interesa vender coches eléctricos, y se están forrando:









Menos coches pero más caros: las marcas disparan sus beneficios en el tercer trimestre


Es algo coyuntural, pero las marcas están logrando con menos ventas récord de beneficios. Planea ya la duda de si esta política ha llegado para quedarse y los grandes descuentos quedan ya en el olvido




www.vozpopuli.com





*Menos coches pero más caros: las marcas disparan sus beneficios en el tercer trimestre
Es algo coyuntural, pero las marcas están logrando con menos ventas récord de beneficios. Planea ya la duda de si esta política ha llegado para quedarse y los grandes descuentos quedan ya en el olvido*


La *falta de coches* por la escasez de microchips que está *ralentizando *la capacidad de producción de la mayoría de fabricantes está cambiando por completo la forma de comprar un coche. Hasta ahora, mercados como el español estaban acostumbrados a *grandes ofertas comerciales* en los concesionarios que prácticamente han desaparecido.

MÁS INFO








El precio de los coches nuevos se disparó en noviembre y acumula un 10% de subida
Los concesionarios de coches aumentan un 40% su rentabilidad en el área de ventas
Y es que los principales fabricantes mundiales *dispararon sus beneficios un 28,1%* en el tercer trimestre del año, superando los 31.000 millones de euros, en comparación con los 24.409 millones que ganaron en el mismo período del año anterior, según un informe de EY que recoge Europa Press.

Este significativo *incremento *de los beneficios trimestrales se produjo en un entorno de incertidumbre económica, provocada por la guerra de Ucrania, de encarecimiento de las materias primas y en plena crisis de suministro de semiconductores, que ha afectado especialmente al sector del automóvil.



Fuentes del sector señalan que esta *mejora de la rentabilidad* de las marcas de automóviles se explica porque, a pesar de las menores ventas, se están comercializando los vehículos con unos *elevados precios*, a causa de la baja oferta y de que se estén primando los segmentos y los canales con mayores márgenes.




Así, *Mazda *fue la marca que obtuvo entre julio y septiembre el mayor incremento de sus ganancias operativas, con una *fuerte subida del 448% *y 537 millones de euros, por delante de *Mitsubishi*, con una progresión del 269% y 387 millones de euros, y de *Suzuki*, con 645 millones y un avance del 101%, todas ellas marcas japonesas.

El capítulo de los fabricantes con mayor *volumen de beneficio* trimestral lo lideró *Mercedes-Benz*, que cerró el período con unas *ganancias de 5.196 millones de euros*, un 83% de incremento. El podio lo completaron *Volkswagen*, con 4.269 millones de euros, un 65% más, y *Toyota*, con 4.045 millones de euros, un 25% menos.


Por *regiones*, las empresas automovilísticas *alemanas *fueron las que ganaron más dinero en el período, con *13.147 millones de euros*, un 58% de subida, seguidas de las estadounidenses, con 8.460 millones, un 38% más; de las japonesas, con 7.936 millones de euros, un 1,7% más; de las estadounidenses, y de las surcoreanas, con 1.718 millones de euros, un 20,9% menos.

*Las marcas alemanas, a la cabeza*
En cuanto a la *cifra de negocio* de las empresas del sector entre julio y septiembre, el *incremento interanual fue del 28,3%* y un volumen de ingresos de *479.813 millones *de euros. Los *fabricantes alemanes* mejoraron un 25,5% sus ventas trimestrales, con 145.604 millones, al tiempo que las *japonesas *facturaron 135.192 millones, un 26,5% de aumento, y las *estadounidenses *ingresaron 102.056 millones, una progresión del 34,8%. En el caso de los surcoreanos, la cifra de negocio fue de 45.078 millones, un 30,5% más.

*Volkswagen *fue la enseña del sector que contabilizó un *mayor volumen de negocio* trimestral, con 70.712 millones de euros, un 24% más, por delante de Toyota, con 66.262 millones, un 22% más, y del grupo Stellantis, con 42.101 millones, un 29% de incremento.

*General Motors* cerró el trimestre como la compañía automovilística con *mayor incremento de sus ingresos*, con una progresión del 56% y 41.612 millones. El 'top 3' lo completaron Tesla, con un aumento del 56% y 21.312 millones facturados, y Mazda, con una subida del 48% y 7.370 millones de euros.

Por otro lado, el *margen operativo* de los fabricantes de automóviles se mantuvo estable en el 7,3% al cierre del tercer trimestre, situándose en máximos de los últimos años. Las firmas más rentables fueron las alemanas, con un 9% de media (+1,8 puntos), por delante de las estadounidenses, con un 8,3% (+0,2 puntos) y de las japonesas, con un 5,9% (-1,4 puntos).

En cuanto a *ventas totales*, Toyota lideró el ranking en el tercer trimestre, con 2,62 millones de unidades y un 5% de crecimiento, por delante de Volkswagen, con 2,33 millones de unidades, un 35% más, y de General Motors, con 1,53 millones de unidades, un 17% de aumento.


----------



## max power (24 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo me compré un diesel hace 3 años y casi que no querían vendérmelo. Tuve que ponerme chulo y todo.



Cuente, cuente....queremos DE saber.


----------



## Satori (24 Dic 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Normal, nadie quiere pagar el doble o el triple para ir de A a B.
> 
> Que la época de los "early adopters" de los eléctricos ya pasó, que dejen de inflar precios, que el coche tiene mayor simplicidad mecánica y el coste de la batería puede añadir 2 ó 3 mil euros más, no duplicar o triplicar el precio.



exacto, están inflando precios. Además están cometiendo un error que probablemente sea intencionado: las baterías de los coches deberían estar normalizadas y ser extraíbles, de manera que llegues a la estación de repostaje, te saquen la batería y te pongan una ya cargada, y se pague por la energía contenida en la batería. Para eso evidentemente haría falta que hubiese algo así como el 50 % más de baterías que de coches. 

Es más, los coches eléctricos se deberían vender sin baterías y mucho más baratos que ahora, y que fuesen las energéticas las propietarias, cobrando en la carga un canon para amortizar el coste de fabricación, mantenimiento y reciclado de las baterías. Ese parque adicional de baterías vendría muy bien para almacenar la energía producida por renovables y permitiría que el coste de electricidad se redujese sustancialmente, abaratando así el uso del coche eléctrico y disminuyendo el consumo de petróleo. 

Todo esto que parece tan obvio no se hace porque aparte de la resistencia a cambiar el modelo, también están las consideraciones económicas: los VE, al ser mucho más baratos, fiables y fáciles de fabricar, provocarían la obsolescencia de las actuales fábricas de coches, talleres de servicio, gasolineras, etc etc . En Europa, España incluida, hay regiones enteras que dependen de la industria del automóvil, y es de los pocos restos de industria que quedan en el continente.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no, un coche electrico necesita llevar un acero mucho mas fuerte con menor peso, y mucho mas caro, para compensar el exceso de peso de la bateria, a un utilitario electrico le quitas la bateria y todavia tienes 30.000 euros de coche...












BYD Seagull, el coche eléctrico por 8.000 euros que alcanza 300 km con su batería de sodio


El BYD Seagull será, en 2023, el primer coche en utilizar una batería de sodio: promete 300 kilómetros de autonomía y un precio de 8.100 euros.




www.autobild.es













BYD está empeñada en vender un coche eléctrico barato. Las baterías de sodio pueden ser la solución para lanzar uno por 8.000 euros


No es que el coche eléctrico barato no existe, es que ya no hay ninguno de combustión que cueste menos de 10.000 euros. Pero esto puede cambiar con el...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## Soundblaster (24 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Un motor eléctrico "le mea" en prestaciones a uno de combustión.
> El problema el almacenar energía. Se necesita desarrollar una batería que acumule 800km reales de autonomía y se cargue en no más de 15 minutos.
> Ah!!. Y por supuesto, coches a 15k €, no a 40k €



un vehiculo electrico no necesariamente necesita bateria....recuerden los trolebuses.


joder , nucleares por todas las esquinas y que electrificamos las carreteras de las ciudades a pelito


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Se puede fabricar combustible sintético para los motores de explosión.sabemos que tanto el petróleo como los de batería tienen la función del negocio y la prohibición



No, es muy ineficiente crear combustible sintético, el mismo problema que el hidrógeno.


----------



## OvEr0n (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



400 en llano en condiciones ideales tales como solo el conductor, sin carga añadida, sin paradas en semaforos continuas, etc etc. En verdad llegan a 200km de milagro. PAra hacerte un viaje largo en la peninsula lo mismo te toca tardar dos dias lo que con combustion haces en 6 horas.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Dic 2022)

Fabricar un coche a pilas es bastante poco ecológico, comparando con un coche de persona normal.
Ya solo los kilos de cobre que se usan ya da una idea.


----------



## Satori (24 Dic 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Se puede fabricar combustible sintético para los motores de explosión.sabemos que tanto el petróleo como los de batería tienen la función del negocio y la prohibición



Los combustibles sintéticos solo serían viables con cantidades enormes de energía eléctrica a coste prácticamente nulo. No parece que ese sea el futuro.


----------



## Menchi (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



Me ha recordador a los coches teledirigidos de hace unos 25 años. Me regalaron uno por Navidad de aquellos años. 

Gasta ocho pilas pequeñas el propio coche y una cuadrada el mando. Si le ponías las ocho pilas Cegasa duraba el coche unos 15 minutos yendo bien, luego iba a tirones. Otro días le ponías las Duracel o las Energizer y el coche te duraba una hora y cuarto o así a plena potencia, luego a tirones durante otra media hora.

Y ya está. Ésa era la diversión que te daba aquel coche RC. 15 minutos o 75 minutos, dependiendo de las pilas. Tras tres o cuatro veces gastando cada una de ellas 8 pilas, el coche terminó guardado por años. Nunca se volvió a usar.

Pues tu descripción me ha hecho acordarme de ese coche. Todo el día conectado para darte muy poca distancia con respecto al tiempo de carga.

Es que es ridículo. Un puto escalectrix para adultos que se creen modernos y responsables.


----------



## th3burbu (24 Dic 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Se considera ciudad todo aquello que pasa de 50.000 habitantes por lo que me estás dando la razón. Además muestras como la población de Madrid no ha disminuido lo cual significa que viene gente de zonas de fuera de las ciudades. Además cuando me refiero a ciudades me refiero a todo su área urbana es decir la ciudad y todos los "pueblos" de su influencia.
> 
> En Madrid para ir a trabajar la mayoría de la gente utiliza el transporte público.
> Si vives en Azuqueca de Henares y te vas a trabajar Alcalá, por ejemplo, y usas tu coche es porque todavía te lo puedes permitir.
> Yo a lo que me refiero es al cambio de paradigma. Que no te vas a poder permitir ir en coche al trabajo y por ni tener un coche, y por lo tanto estarás obligado a ir en transporte público y elegir un trabajo que te permita llegar.



Va a quedar algo tal que así:

Distacias:

< 10km (bicicleta o patinete o coche de san fernando)
> 10 and < 40 (coche eléctrico, motocicleta, transporte publico)
>40 trabajo inviable o transporte publico de puerta a puerta.


----------



## XXavier (24 Dic 2022)

La única solución para los fabricantes es poner precios muy altos para los automóviles eléctricos, y compensar así las pérdidas de ventas. Siempre habrá una minoría que pague...


----------



## estroboscopico (24 Dic 2022)

Tras el coche eléctrico está la industria del petróleo, que pretende orientar la industria del motor al eléctrico ¿Para qué? pues para que no se oriente al hidrógeno.

Digamos que lo que están haciendo es alargar el uso de combustibles fósiles a base de orientar a la industria del automóvil a la fabricación de coches eléctricos que son muy caros e imposibles de producir en las cantidades que se demandarían en caso de que la gente se pasase al eléctrico, con lo cual, sí o sí, lo que se pretende es que la gente mientras se le de la opción, sigan comprando coches de combustión interna que usen petróleo como combustible.

La maquinaria propagandística de EEUU que es el máximo interesado en que se siga consumiendo petróleo, ya que es algo estratégico que EEUU controla a su beneficio para controlar el mundo. Digamos que esa maquinaria propagandística solo da una única alternativa a los consumidores, que es el coche eléctrico, pero el coche eléctrico es inviable, porque no hay litio, neodimio, níquel, etc para la fabricación de baterías, además para recargar millones de coches, hace falta incrementar la producción y distribución de energía eléctrica al punto de multiplicar esa potencia por varias veces, con lo que habría que multiplicar por varias veces el número de torres de alta tensión, el número de aerogeneradores, el número de centrales nucleares y eso supone una demanda inmensa de metales como el cobre y si eso lo llevamos a una escala mundial, el coche eléctrico use la tecnología de baterías que use, no puede ser implantado como la única alternativa al coche de combustión interna.

La alternativa más realista es el hidrógeno, que no necesitaría de incrementar el parque energético mundial, ni necesita de metales raros, ni es tan costoso, se podría repostar rápidamente en gasolineras que con una inversión mínima, podrían adaptarse rápidamente a este combustible que es limpio y fácil de producir a partir de gas natural, renovables, nuclear, etc.

El problema del hidrógeno para EEUU, es que cualquier país podría producir hidrógeno y eso supone perder el control sobre ellos, con consecuencias tan negativas, como que EEUU no podría seguir imprimiendo dinero ficticio en base a la entrada de divisas que el comercio del petróleo les aporta, ya que para el que no lo sepa, EEUU tras la segunda guerra mundial, impuso a los países productores de petróleo que solo podían vender su petróleo en dólares y solo en dólares y esa imposición es la que permite a EEUU imprimir dinero sin fin, porque esos papelitos sin valor, terminan valiendo, ya que son cambiados por divisas que sí tienen un valor real. Por lo tanto, sin petróleo a EEUU se le va el chiringuito al guano, de ahí que den tanto la tabarra con los dichosos teslas, el tema de las emisiones de CO2 y demás historias, que lo que buscan es precisamente, que se siga consumiendo combustibles fósiles a base de sacar alternativas inviables a precios exorbitantes, mientras se sigue permitiendo la producción y venta de vehículos de combustión interna que muy probablemente seguirán existiendo durante décadas hasta que se consiga la fusión del hidrógeno, que saldrá, cuando interesa que salga o cuando China pueda sacarla, que es el único país interesado precisamente en acabar con el asunto del petróleo y que es el que mantiene a su archienemigo EEUU.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Tras el coche eléctrico está la industria del petróleo, que pretende orientar la industria del motor al eléctrico ¿Para qué? pues para que no se oriente al hidrógeno.



LOL.
Todas las iniciativas europeas y yankis para la promocion del hidrogeno, respaldadas por los gobiernos, vienen empujadas por la industria del petroleo.
Porque? Porque el hidrogeno "azul" viene del gas natural, y es el mas barato y competitivo. Y la industria del gas natural es la propia industria del petroleo.

Todo esto es muy conocido, los lobbies del hidrogeno estan documentados hace tiempo.
Te montas peliculas muy raras.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Dic 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> 400 en llano en condiciones ideales tales como solo el conductor, sin carga añadida, sin paradas en semaforos continuas, etc etc. En verdad llegan a 200km de milagro. PAra hacerte un viaje largo en la peninsula lo mismo te toca tardar dos dias lo que con combustion haces en 6 horas.



Esto es, como tengas que transitar por alguna zona de monte, date por jodido porque encima hay pocos puntos de recarga en dichas zonas, te puedes quedar tiradísimo. El coche eléctrico sólo está bien para ciudad.


----------



## porfin (24 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y para ir a Barcelona desde Madrid, o a La Coruña, o a Huelva, o al mismo Benidorm, ¿cómo hacen?



Hay por ahí un video del yutube,,,,(el que tenga mano en eso que lo busque porfa)...de un tipo que hace la prueba de un Tesla para viajar de Madrid a La Coruña: pues bien.......el tío tarda DOS DIAS  en llegar a destino porque le pilla mal tiempo ....Y NO PUEDE PONER LA CALEFACCIÓN¡¡¡¡¡ a riesgo de quedarse tirado. Tiene que desviarse a un centro comercial que esta a cientos de kms de su ruta para enchufarse y buscar sitio pa dormir...

Todo delirante y surrealista....como el coche eléctrico


----------



## Donnie (24 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> debo ser el unico cincuenton que mi oido si capta la diferencia entre un FLAC y un mp3 lo digo en serio.



Pues felicidades, porque es practicamente imposible distinguirlos, no digo con 50, sino con 20.


----------



## estroboscopico (24 Dic 2022)

porfin dijo:


> Hay por ahí un video del yutube,,,,(el que tenga mano en eso que lo busque porfa)...de un tipo que hace la prueba de un Tesla para viajar de Madrid a La Coruña: pues bien.......el tío tarda DOS DIAS  en llegar a destino porque le pilla mal tiempo ....Y NO PUEDE PONER LA CALEFACCIÓN¡¡¡¡¡ a riesgo de quedarse tirado. Tiene que desviarse a un centro comercial que esta a cientos de kms de su ruta para enchufarse y buscar sitio pa dormir...
> 
> Todo delirante y surrealista....como el coche eléctrico



Al tesla le falta de serie un remolque donde instalar un generador eléctrico a gasolina, para así alargar su autonomía.
Es que la cabeza está para algo no???
De hecho podría ser un negocio eso de alquilar generadores remolcables para trayectos largos , mientras se instalan electrolineras por todo el país.







O la alternativa que en la que viene todo incluido.


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un coche eléctrico, excepto por la batería es infinitamente más barato.
> Los motores eléctricos son mucho más baratos que los de combustión.



POr ahñi leíque cambiar la batería electrica son 10.000 eurillos de nada 

Luego por mi parte está el hecho que n ome gasto 37.000 euros en uncoche como hizo de unos de los hijos de uno delos gerentes que me despidio, criaturilla cada día falta menos para la quioebra de la emrpesa de papi y verlo opentowork en LINKEDIN va ser divertidisimo


----------



## Pajirri (24 Dic 2022)

porfin dijo:


> Hay por ahí un video del yutube,,,,(el que tenga mano en eso que lo busque porfa)...de un tipo que hace la prueba de un Tesla para viajar de Madrid a La Coruña: pues bien.......el tío tarda DOS DIAS  en llegar a destino porque le pilla mal tiempo ....Y NO PUEDE PONER LA CALEFACCIÓN¡¡¡¡¡ a riesgo de quedarse tirado. Tiene que desviarse a un centro comercial que esta a cientos de kms de su ruta para enchufarse y buscar sitio pa dormir...
> 
> Todo delirante y surrealista....como el coche eléctrico



no fue previsor.


----------



## dino Coppola (24 Dic 2022)

No se podía saber de ninguna manera que era un fiasco adelantado en el tiempo por la política económica y la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Y encima los electrodomésticos de alta Gama cuando van por autovía de peaje tienen que ir a 80kmh a ritmo de camión porque si pisan se quedan secos en 100 kilómetros.
> 
> Veréis que nunca veis un Tesla que os pasa a 160-180. Pero tampoco a 130.



Entre el tráfico y lo radares nunca supero los 80-90km/h con coche de gasolina. Y cojo la autovía a diario.


----------



## Javiser (24 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Te olvidas de la zona azul y aparcas donde quieres por ahora. En cuanto haya más se acabó y a pagar.



Si, pero según la noticia de este hilo no tiene pinta de que vaya a haber muchos más.

Cada coche es útil para cada tipo de uso, y un eléctrico puede ser muy útil para ese uso urbano


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Tras el coche eléctrico está la industria del petróleo, que pretende orientar la industria del motor al eléctrico ¿Para qué? pues para que no se oriente al hidrógeno.
> 
> Digamos que lo que están haciendo es alargar el uso de combustibles fósiles a base de orientar a la industria del automóvil a la fabricación de coches eléctricos que son muy caros e imposibles de producir en las cantidades que se demandarían en caso de que la gente se pasase al eléctrico, con lo cual, sí o sí, lo que se pretende es que la gente mientras se le de la opción, sigan comprando coches de combustión interna que usen petróleo como combustible.
> 
> ...



El hidrógeno es inviable.


----------



## dino Coppola (24 Dic 2022)

Ya verán ustedes que risas cuando salga la realidad del reciclado de baterías de coches eléctricos y demas cacharros eléctricos .


----------



## Ringbell (24 Dic 2022)

A ver quieren a la gente pobre pero que compren mucho, son gilipollas


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

China va disparada y roza el 30% de cuota de ventas de coches eléctricos en noviembre


Las ventas de coches eléctricos en China el pasado mes de noviembre ha logrado un nuevo récord impulsado por la fuerte demanda y los incentivos públicos...




forococheselectricos.com


----------



## estroboscopico (24 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> El hidrógeno es inviable.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303177
> ...



No hay litio para llenar el mundo de coches eléctricos, no hay cobre en el mundo para multiplicar la potencia de suministro eléctrico mundial, no hay economía ni ecología ni recursos naturales que puedan sostener al coche eléctrico. 

Lo que sí que es inviable es el coche eléctrico, el hidrógeno tendrá alguna pega como la tienen los combustibles fósiles, pero son muchos menos que el disparate del eléctrico, que necesitan mover baterías de 600Kg, que es lo que pesa un toro, con lo que la eficiencia de estos coches es un disparata la tener que mover solo en batería un 40% de su peso en forma de batería, con lo que la eficiencia se reduce en al menos un 40%, sin contar con que tras 1.000 cicles de carga y descarga, una batería de litio a terminado su vida útil, y eso es el equivalente a cargar todos los días la batería durante 3 años y si quieres una batería nueva, pues vete preparando, porque hablamos de mucho dinero.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Tras el coche eléctrico está la industria del petróleo, que pretende orientar la industria del motor al eléctrico ¿Para qué? pues para que no se oriente al hidrógeno.
> 
> Digamos que lo que están haciendo es alargar el uso de combustibles fósiles a base de orientar a la industria del automóvil a la fabricación de coches eléctricos que son muy caros e imposibles de producir en las cantidades que se demandarían en caso de que la gente se pasase al eléctrico, con lo cual, sí o sí, lo que se pretende es que la gente mientras se le de la opción, sigan comprando coches de combustión interna que usen petróleo como combustible.
> 
> ...



El único escenario donde las petroleras no desaparecen es en la implantación masiva del hidrógeno, usarían las mismas infraestructuras adaptadas al hidrógeno. 
Si ves cualquier experiencia de coche de hidrógeno publicitada por la prensa está una petrolera detrás.


----------



## ferrys (24 Dic 2022)

dino Coppola dijo:


> Ya verán ustedes que risas cuando salga la realidad del reciclado de baterías de coches eléctricos y demas cacharros eléctricos .



No me sea machista. Las baterías son buenísimas, estupendas, polivalentes y empoderadas. Y usted las quiere reciclar.


----------



## Orgelmeister (24 Dic 2022)

El subidón de la luz de estos meses ha eliminado muchos indecisos.

La mayor probabilidad de un siniestro total con un eléctrico.

Mayor desgaste de neumáticos.

Y, para el que le importe, de ecológicos tienen poco. Cosa que se va sabiendo.


Lo repito una vez más.

Es el timodiesel reeditado: _Cobrar un sobreprecio con vistas a un presunto ahorro futuro, que llegará, o seguramente para nada._

A los lídeles europeos solo les deseo una buena guillotina.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> China va disparada y roza el 30% de cuota de ventas de coches eléctricos en noviembre
> 
> 
> Las ventas de coches eléctricos en China el pasado mes de noviembre ha logrado un nuevo récord impulsado por la fuerte demanda y los incentivos públicos...
> ...



Perfecto un impulso electro magnetico y nos cargamos a china en 3 dias


----------



## estroboscopico (24 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> El único escenario donde las petroleras no desaparecen es en la implantación masiva del hidrógeno, usarían las mismas infraestructuras adaptadas al hidrógeno.
> Si ves cualquier experiencia de coche de hidrógeno publicitada por la prensa está una petrolera detrás.



Las petroleras quieren monopolizar la producción de hidrógeno usando petróleo, pero el problema para ellos es que cualquier país puede generar hidrógeno usando otras fuentes de energía, que van desde renovables o nucleares y eso supone que EEUU no podrían controlar a los países como lo controlan ahora, por eso van con esta estrategia de implantar el coche eléctrico, para a la industria y a los consumidores no se les ocurra orientarse a favor del hidrógeno y como dije, sí las petroleras quieren monopolizar la producción de hidrógeno, pero cualquiera si tiene electricidad podría producir ese mismo hidrógeno sin necesidad de estar en manos de petroleras o lo que es casi lo mismo, EEUU.


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



¿Ese coche se vende en Galicia?


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> con el precio de la luz por las nubes se acabo su principal reclamo comercial...



Además aunque hasta 2050, hubiéramos pasado a tener 100% de los coches eléctricos matriculados en el mundo entero...los gobiernos no perdonarían 100% de los ingresos procedentes de la venta de los hidrocarburos.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> BYD Seagull, el coche eléctrico por 8.000 euros que alcanza 300 km con su batería de sodio
> 
> 
> El BYD Seagull será, en 2023, el primer coche en utilizar una batería de sodio: promete 300 kilómetros de autonomía y un precio de 8.100 euros.
> ...



Con esa puta mierda china tienes dos opciones

a) sales ardiendo
b) te anuncia 400km y en menos de 2 años no llega ni a 200

Con el aliexpress 














cuidado pues


----------



## dino Coppola (24 Dic 2022)

Según tengo entendido ahora Tesla está en el punto de mira de la administración demócrata...

Como se les acaben las subvenciones va haber mucho follaelectricos con un gran pisapapeles.

Mientras otros probando combustible sintético.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Con esa puta mierda china tienes dos opciones
> 
> a) sales ardiendo
> b) te anuncia 400km y en menos de 2 años no llega ni a 200
> ...



Mejor que un Dacia y esto solo es el principio.
En 2-4 años baterías en estado solido, eso si que va a ser disruptivo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Ese coche se vende en Galicia?



Ni idea, se lo han comprado en Madrid.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Las petroleras quieren monopolizar la producción de hidrógeno usando petróleo, pero el problema para ellos es que cualquier país puede generar hidrógeno usando otras fuentes de energía, que van desde renovables o nucleares y eso supone que EEUU no podrían controlar a los países como lo controlan ahora, por eso van con esta estrategia de implantar el coche eléctrico, para a la industria y a los consumidores no se les ocurra orientarse a favor del hidrógeno y como dije, sí las petroleras quieren monopolizar la producción de hidrógeno, pero cualquiera si tiene electricidad podría producir ese mismo hidrógeno sin necesidad de estar en manos de petroleras o lo que es casi lo mismo, EEUU.



No.
Para distribuir el hidrogeno se necesita algo muy similar a las redes de distribucion de la gasolina, por eso las petroleras estan apostando tan fuerte por el hidrógeno, pq les es igual distribuir hidrogeno que gasolina. Es un escenario con grandes barreras de entrada que ya controlan.

Pero el hidrógeno es muy ineficiente, caro y dificil de manipular. Los números no salen, pero es igual o se implanta el hidrógeno o las petroleras desaparecen.


----------



## Faldo (24 Dic 2022)

1 - En vez empezar por los utilitarios eléctricos para ciudad económicos, empiezan directamente con los SUVs. 

2- Europa no tiene independencia energetica para garantizar electricidad para los coches. Ahora estan varios paises prohibiendo usar los electricos. 

3- En España en concreto, ni hay cargadores suficientes, ni funcionan bien y la mayoría de coches duermen en la calle. Lo mismo en muchas otras ciudades Europeas. 

4- Cuestan un ojo de la cara, cuando se supone que debían ser mas económicos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Dic 2022)

myles dijo:


> ¿400km? ummmmm



Lo de la autonomía en un eléctrico ya sabéis que es yendo despacito por ciudad, en carretera o autovía como le pises a 140 se queda en 250km.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Normal, es la primera vez en la historia humana que la tecnología que te pretenden vender es peor que la que ya tienes.



Esto es cierto, y se puede aplicar a lo social tambien. Es la primera vez en la Historia que nos quieren vender una estructura social, familiar y racial, peores, de la ideal y óptima que nos llevo de las cavernas al espacio.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

Un paquete de baterías de iones de litio para un solo coche eléctrico contiene unos 8 kilogramos (kg) de litio, según las cifras del centro de investigación científica y de ingeniería del Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos, el Laboratorio Nacional Argonne.

La producción mundial de litio ascendió a 100.000 toneladas (90,7 millones de kg) el año pasado, mientras que las reservas mundiales son de unos 22 millones de toneladas (20 000 millones de kg), según el Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos.

Hay litio para miles de millones de coches electricos y no solo eso, ya se está produciendo baterias que usan sodio (aun mas abundante y barato)


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Con esa puta mierda china tienes dos opciones
> 
> a) sales ardiendo
> b) te anuncia 400km y en menos de 2 años no llega ni a 200



Te estas metiendo con una de las mejores marcas de coches electricos del mundo...los BYD se usaban como *taxis* hace casi una decada. Y se comian 400.000 km con la misma bateria.

Ojala BYD tuviera mas presencia en Europa (que la va a tener, pero aun no).


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Te estas metiendo con una de las mejores marcas de coches electricos del mundo...los BYD se usaban como *taxis* hace casi una decada. Y se comian 400.000 km con la misma bateria.
> 
> Ojala BYD tuviera mas presencia en Europa (que la va a tener, pero aun no).











Especial marcas chinas: las novedades de BYD para 2023 | forococheselectricos


BYD lanzará varios modelos de gran interés en 2023, incluido el primer coche eléctrico con baterías de sodio del mercado.




forococheselectricos.com


----------



## fayser (24 Dic 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> 1 - En vez empezar por los utilitarios eléctricos para ciudad económicos, empiezan directamente con los SUVs.



Tiene su razón de ser, y ya lo vio Telsa cuando empezó... Un coche eléctrico sale carísimo, así que el único mercado potencial es la gente dispuesta a pagar mucho dinero por una cosa que funcionalmente no aporta nada.

Y es que suele olvidarse que un coche eléctrico hace exactamente lo mismo que uno convencional: llevarte de un sitio a otro. Y encima lo hace peor por sus problemas de autonomía.

Por otro lado, lo del "coche para ciudad económico" tampoco funciona. Un coche para ciudad hace a lo mejor cinco o diez Km diarios, multiplicados por 200 días laborables al año serían 1.000 o 2.000 Km anuales. En 10 años son 10.000 o 20.000 Km en total. A poco que el cacharro te cueste 12.000 €, en 10 años te ha salido cada Km recorrido a un euro, que es un puto disparate, te puedes pillar un taxi todos los días.

En resumen... un coche es para hacer Km. Y los eléctricos no sirven para hacer Km. Y si no vas a hacer Km, tienes otras opciones más simples que dejarte un pastizal en un coche, como es el transporte público, una moto, una bici, o hasta el taxi.

El coche eléctrico como medio de masas está muerto y así seguirá. Sólo tiene sentido como transporte de lujo, y de hecho así quieren que sea. Pero claro, de eso no va a vivir toda la industria automovilística europea.


----------



## yimi (24 Dic 2022)

Ayer vi este vídeo y me pareció interesante:


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Especial marcas chinas: las novedades de BYD para 2023 | forococheselectricos
> 
> 
> BYD lanzará varios modelos de gran interés en 2023, incluido el primer coche eléctrico con baterías de sodio del mercado.
> ...



Yo creo que el rumor de que BYD va a sacar sodio este año es falso. Ellos mismo lo demintieron hace 1 o 2 meses.
CATL si que anucio que iba a empezar la produccion de baterias de sodio en 2023, pero se supone que las primeras no eran aptas para uso en automovil...


----------



## Sergey Vodka (24 Dic 2022)

"Electrifíquese el gustazo"

O
"Tras probar un eléctrico, saldrá echando chispas"


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> En resumen... un coche es para hacer Km. Y los eléctricos no sirven para hacer Km. Y si no vas a hacer Km, tienes otras opciones más simples que dejarte un pastizal en un coche, como es el transporte público, una moto, una bici, o hasta el taxi.



Las personas que hacen mas km (hablando del computo global del pais) son los que tienen que comerse 30-100 km diarios entre el curro, las compras, el cole etc...
Y un electrico te lo hace estupendamente si puedes recargar en casa. Lo se porque tengo varios conocidos en esa situacion.


----------



## Energia libre (24 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Tras el coche eléctrico está la industria del petróleo, que pretende orientar la industria del motor al eléctrico ¿Para qué? pues para que no se oriente al hidrógeno.
> 
> Digamos que lo que están haciendo es alargar el uso de combustibles fósiles a base de orientar a la industria del automóvil a la fabricación de coches eléctricos que son muy caros e imposibles de producir en las cantidades que se demandarían en caso de que la gente se pasase al eléctrico, con lo cual, sí o sí, lo que se pretende es que la gente mientras se le de la opción, sigan comprando coches de combustión interna que usen petróleo como combustible.
> 
> ...



El hidrogeno puede producirse en el propio vehiculo, si quiere puede creerme o no.


----------



## pepeleches (24 Dic 2022)

Quién se podía imaginar que algo que cuesta mucho más caro y produce muchas más incomodidades para cargarlo, ofreciendo menos autonomía, no iban a quitártelo de las manos. 

El mercado no funciona así. Funciona cuando algo más caro te aporta muchísimo más, o cuando por el mismo precio tienes ventajas. No puedes apostar a que te cueste más y te ofrezca desventajas, apelando a supuestos beneficios ideológicos. 

Por eso los únicos coches eléctricos que he visto pertenecen a gente que tiene un nivel de vida que nada tiene que ver con el españolito medio, y que sí que se pueden permitir elegir por ideología y no por comodidad. Y seguramente, con un diésel en la otra plaza de su garaje privado...


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un coche eléctrico, excepto por la batería es infinitamente más barato.
> Los motores eléctricos son mucho más baratos que los de combustión.



Pero lo de la batería tienen que pulirlo. Con la autonomía y el tiempo de carga que tienen ahora no son productos viables.

Cómo coño te lo montas para ir de vacaciones de Santander a Chiclana? Paras dos veces durante 4 horas para cargar la batería?? qué mierda es esa???


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> Los fabricantes son unos hijos de puta, si que hay demanda!, Todos aquellos que hacemos 20-30km al dia por ciudad buscamos coches electricos: buenos, bonitos, baratos, pequeños y de 4 plazas.
> 
> ¿Y que ocurre? Que no nos los quieren vender: por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



ero eso es porque está hipersubvencionado hasta las cejas.

Si tuviese las mismas ayudas públicas que el diesel el Mii se vende cero. Por eso hay un cupo, porque cada uno que se vende nos cuesta una pasta a todos.


----------



## Redwall (24 Dic 2022)

davitin dijo:


> La agenda 2030 caerá por su propio peso por qué es antinatural, este tipo de cosas solo se pueden imponer por dictadura.



Te parece que la Unión Euromoerda y Sánchez y sus reales decretos ómnibus no son poca dictadura


----------



## Miomio (24 Dic 2022)

Pues yo no hago más que ver que cada vez hay más por las calles


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (24 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> He estrenado coche nuevo hace un mes......un diesel, con dos cojones



Bien hecho


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (24 Dic 2022)

stuka dijo:


> *inversor variador .........amperaje del inversor...........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diseño elementos motrices para la industria, se un poquillo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (24 Dic 2022)

selenio dijo:


> La industria del automóvil en Europa al apostar todo al rojo del VE, junto a su élite de políticos subnormales, psicópatas e HDGP, se ha pegado un tiro en el pie de cojones.
> 
> Han apostado por algo mucho peor que lo que hay y encima no tienen, lo principal, las fábricas de baterías , ni la tecnología y materias primas para hacerlas, vamos lo han apostado todo a una tecnologia que está verde y con mucho que desarrollar para igualar a sus homólogos de combustión, con algo tan sencillo como facilidad de carga y autonomía donde el VE, ni le huele al VCI.
> 
> ...



Y cada vez salen factores más espeluznantes, el gasto en neumáticos del eléctrico es aberrante.









Estos son los motivos por los que los coches eléctricos necesitan neumáticos especiales


La última pieza clave que conecta el coche a la carretera siguen siendo los neumáticos tras varias décadas, ¿esto significa que las ruedas son las mismas en un EV?




computerhoy.com


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (24 Dic 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Ostia ahora que lo dices, el único que conozco que tiene coche eléctrico es un político.
> Jajajajaaa..



El más subnormal. El gran problema que tenemos es que los políticos son parados en origen. Eso nos está destruyendo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (24 Dic 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Tu pagas 0.6 por subnormal. La gente normal tenemos contratos a 0.18 o 0.20



Sumale el tope del gas y los impuestos.

Aún más fácil, divide la factura entre kwh de todo el año, y luego me cuentas.


----------



## sebososabroso (24 Dic 2022)

Mi hermana se ha comprado un coche 100% eléctrico, el fiat 500, en teoría tiene una autonomía de 210 kilómetros, mi hermana le lleva por ciudad y no pasa de 100 kilómetros de autonomía, el precio...por las nubes, casi el doble de uno de gasolina, están contentos, mi cuñado si, el no sería capaz de decir que no, pero mi hermana esperaba mas, si pensamos que ahora no esta gastando A.A y poca calefacción da que pensar que su autonomía sea menor.
Después de tirar de la lengua a mi cuñado reconoce que cuando sea "necesario" utilizará uno de sus otros tres coches que si son térmicos. O sea, te has comprado un coche para enseñar a los cuñados.


----------



## FernandoGTR (24 Dic 2022)

Pues yo llevo con mi Sandero Stepway Aniversario de 2020 que es GLP dos años y más contento que unas pascuas. 0 problemas y a aguantarlo todo lo posible antes que meterme en un eléctrico.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (24 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> 11 euros en 100 km un electrico?? no jodas hombre. Si lo cargas en casa, mi amigo por ejemplo con Repsol tiene tarifa de esa de la OCU, a 0,12 cm Kmh ,aunque tienen placas con excedentes, y paga una mierda de luz. Cargar los 60kwH le cuestan 7 euros su no tuviera placas, para mas de 400 km. la carga de fin de semana, si la hace de dia, le sale casi gratis. Unos 50 euros al mes, le cuestan para 8 llenados de la bateria. Pero al tener excedentes, luego no le quedara ni en 20-30 euros al mes.



Hay que contar los impuestos y el tope del gas, si no cuentas los impuestos de la gasolina te sale por un 6 euros un depósito


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

Energia libre dijo:


> El hidrogeno puede producirse en el propio vehiculo, si quiere puede creerme o no.



Y la electricidad con un molino casero tambien se puede generar


----------



## gabrielo (24 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
> ...



es como a principio de los 70 le preguntaron a Alfonso guerra cuanto crecio los afiliados del psoe en Andalucía y dijo un 60 por ciento lo que no dijo es que eran 10 y pasaron a 16


----------



## HM11 (24 Dic 2022)

Solo le veo pros a los coches eléctricos, el coche eléctrico no cuesta casi nada cargarlo , es decir que amortizas a la larga todo lo invertido, no contaminan , los países petrodólares árabes dejarían de recibir tanto cash, no hacen ruido en las ciudades, se recgargan con la inercia en de los acelerones cuando vas por ciudad... Etc


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> debo ser el unico cincuenton que mi oido si capta la diferencia entre un FLAC y un mp3 lo digo en serio.



Depende. El mp3 paco se distingue bien del FLAC, pero el mp3 bueno a 320k bien hecho, apenas. Y ojo, que yo distingo el FLAC a 100 megas por canción del vinilo en temas acústicos. Pero claro, de comprimir a 64 a hacerlo a 320, hay mucho menos pérdida.


----------



## Onesimo39 (24 Dic 2022)

Yatusabes dijo:


> No se han dado cuenta que la gente en vez de comprar coches eléctricos se compran coches que tienen 15 años.



Es que los políticos se pensarán que vivimos todos como ellos con esas sumas de dinero chiki...

A mi no me importaría comprarme un coche nuevo, pero no tengo dinero para ello, lo he tenido pero prefiero tener otras cosas en la vida antes que un coche...

20 años de coche por aquí y mas feliz que una perdiz... Menos porque me denunciaron los putos rojos catalanufos en España por contaminación, por lo demás bien


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 Dic 2022)

Es una tecnologia too early adopted y que ni siquiera esta madura, especialmente las baterias.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (24 Dic 2022)

Quien comprar un coche eléctrico compra una maquina que jamás será suya.


----------



## Iósif Missiego (24 Dic 2022)

davitin dijo:


> La agenda 2030 caerá por su propio peso por qué es antinatural, este tipo de cosas solo se pueden imponer por dictadura.



Como dices, la ÚNICA manera de imponer esa agenda es mediante dictadura. De modo que están con una machacona campaña para adoctrinar en que los puntos de esa agenda son imprescindibles, para que la gente concluya por sí misma que la dictadura (socialista, por supuesto) es imprescindible.


----------



## 4motion (24 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Depende. El mp3 paco se distingue bien del FLAC, pero el mp3 bueno a 320k bien hecho, apenas. Y ojo, que yo distingo el FLAC a 100 megas por canción del vinilo en temas acústicos. Pero claro, de comprimir a 64 a hacerlo a 320, hay mucho menos pérdida.



Difícil, un FLAC de un MP3 bien ripeado, es muy difícil de distinguir,en una prueba CIEGA acertarás alguna pero fallarás muchas más y luego está el equipo donde lo reproduzcas que eso es OTRO MUNDO. 

Yo he hecho pruebas y es imperceptible mi música esta toda en MP3 320 kbps salvo alguna que otra que está EN FLAC por cosas mías. 
Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## skan (24 Dic 2022)

Que los pongan a mitad de precio y verás que pronto lo venden todo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (24 Dic 2022)

En este foro lo tenemos claro.

Si no lo vendo, subo el precio.


----------



## th3burbu (24 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> ero eso es porque está hipersubvencionado hasta las cejas.
> 
> Si tuviese las mismas ayudas públicas que el diesel el Mii se vende cero. Por eso hay un cupo, porque cada uno que se vende nos cuesta una pasta a todos.



Si en vez de gastarse dinero en chorradas, en Europa nos subvencionan de verdad los paneles solares (ya que ahora han doblado el precio y la ayuda ya no afecta) y nos subvencionan la aerotermia/geotermia, mas el vehiculo electrico, en España practicamente seriamos autosuficientes y nos daría igual el precio del gas oil e incluso de la energia. Solo nos afectaria a la hora del transporte de mercancias. Pero si te lo montas bien con los trenes....

En fin, que España si se lo montara bien... Ni bruselas, ni zelesqui nos mandarian a la ruina.


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> Si en vez de gastarse dinero en chorradas, en Europa nos subvencionan de verdad los paneles solares (ya que ahora han doblado el precio y la ayuda ya no afecta) y nos subvencionan la aerotermia/geotermia, mas el vehiculo electrico, en España practicamente seriamos autosuficientes y nos daría igual el precio del gas oil e incluso de la energia. Solo nos afectaria a la hora del transporte de mercancias. Pero si te lo montas bien con los trenes....
> 
> En fin, que España si se lo montara bien... Ni bruselas, ni zelesqui nos mandarian a la ruina.



Si te lo montas bien cómo vas de Bilbao a Estepona con tu familia en coche eléctrico? parando durante 4 horas dos veces?


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Dic 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se ha comprado un eléctrico, su plan es el siguiente, yo alucine cuando me lo contó.
> 
> Tiene el coche en su garaje comunitario, como lo tiene en la segunda planta le pedían un cojón de pato por ponerle un enchufe a su plaza de garaje por que le cobraban por metros de cable y hasta llegar a su cuarto de contadores le salía carísimo... ¡ como lo ha " remediado" ?
> El tío cada vez que va de compra a un centro comercial lo pone a cargar allí, 4, 5 horitas y hasta la semana siguiente... ¿ como lo véis ?
> ...



si solo lo va a usar para ir al trabajo y no le importa joder 5 horas en el centro comercial... po bueno. Pero ese plan está lleno de fisuras.


----------



## gabrielo (24 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> Que los pongan a mitad de precio y verás que pronto lo venden todo.



la guerra de precios no tardara los chinos están con productos aceptable bastante menos caros que las marcas de toda la vida y claro si quieren competir con ellos tendrán que volver a lo que toda la vida vendieron y con precios asequibles ,como 2014 o 2016 vendieron ganando poquito pero mas cantidad


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (24 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Pero lo de la batería tienen que pulirlo. Con la autonomía y el tiempo de carga que tienen ahora no son productos viables.
> 
> Cómo coño te lo montas para ir de vacaciones de Santander a Chiclana? Paras dos veces durante 4 horas para cargar la batería?? qué mierda es esa???



Correcto. Las baterías hacen inviables el coche eléctrico.


----------



## cucerulo (24 Dic 2022)

Los ejecutivos de la automoción pierden confianza en los eléctricos


Los ejecutivos de la industria de la automoción han perdido confianza en el coche eléctrico, según se desprende de una encuesta de KPMG a más de 900 directivos de todo el mundo.




soymotor.com


----------



## XXavier (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Correcto. Las baterías hacen inviables el coche eléctrico.



Inviable para viajes largos, está claro. Pero –a pesar de su alto costo y muchas desventajas– el auto eléctrico es perfectamente viable para su uso en ciudad y distancias medias (hasta unos 150 km).
Por otro lado, guste o no guste, no hay alternativa, porque los 'térmicos' van a estar prohibidos en el futuro...


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (24 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Inviable para viajes largos, está claro. Pero –a pesar de su alto costo y muchas desventajas– el auto eléctrico es perfectamente viable para su uso en ciudad y distancias medias (hasta unos 150 km).
> Por otro lado, guste o no guste, no hay alternativa, porque los 'térmicos' van a estar prohibidos en el futuro...



El problema es la recaudación y la producción, que puede mermarse en un 60% perfectamente. Nos guste o no.


----------



## th3burbu (24 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Si te lo montas bien cómo vas de Bilbao a Estepona con tu familia en coche eléctrico? parando durante 4 horas dos veces?



Pues muy facil, coges el coche eléctrico para ir de Castro Urdiales a Bilbao, lo aparcas en el aeropuerto. Coges el avión de Bilbao a Malaga, y de Málaga a Estepona en bus.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (24 Dic 2022)

Es que...
A quien se le ocurre.


----------



## fayser (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Las personas que hacen mas km (hablando del computo global del pais) son los que tienen que comerse 30-100 km diarios entre el curro, las compras, el cole etc...
> Y un electrico te lo hace estupendamente si puedes recargar en casa. Lo se porque tengo varios conocidos en esa situacion.



Bueno, 30 Km diarios no es hacer muchos Km, esos no llegan ni a 10.000 Km al año. Cuando dividan el coste total del coche más el de la electricidad (que ya no es barata) entre los Km que le hacen al coche el día que se deshacen de él, verán que les sale también a precio de lujo.

100 Km si es una cifra importante, llegarán a los 30.000 Km anuales, pero esos ya son dependientes de tener que cargarlo en casa todas las noches, algo que está fuera del alcance de la mayoría de la gente. Y está por ver cómo llegan las baterías de esos coches a los 300.000 Km.


----------



## XXavier (24 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> Pues muy facil, coges el coche eléctrico para ir de Castro Urdiales a Bilbao, lo aparcas en el aeropuerto. Coges el avión de Bilbao a Malaga, y de Málaga a Estepona en bus.



Si RENFE restaurase el servicio 'autoexpreso', que estuvo ofreciendo desde los años 60 hasta 2006, entonces se podría ir de Castro Urdiales a Bilbao en el eléctrico, tomar el tren en Bilbao, con el auto cargado en el vagón especial, y cruzar España en el tren hasta Málaga. En Málaga te descargan el auto, y vas con él hasta Estepona...


----------



## revisa esos digitos (24 Dic 2022)

Da igual, todas las empresas automovilisticas van infladas a subvenciones europedas y estatales. Al final casi se las bufa el vender, con tal de cumplir lo que les dicen desde arriba y seguir cobrando dinero falso.


----------



## Wein (24 Dic 2022)

Será en España porque en el mundo no para de subir, sobre todo la UE y China.


----------



## Kapitoh (24 Dic 2022)

HM11 dijo:


> Solo le veo pros a los coches eléctricos, el coche eléctrico no cuesta casi nada cargarlo , es decir que amortizas a la larga todo lo invertido, no contaminan , *los países petrodólares árabes dejarían de recibir tanto cash*, no hacen ruido en las ciudades, se recgargan con la inercia en de los acelerones cuando vas por ciudad... Etc



Porque pagarle a una dictadura como la China es mucho mejor para todos...


----------



## th3burbu (24 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Si RENFE restaurase el servicio 'autoexpreso', que estuvo ofreciendo desde los años 60 hasta 2006, entonces se podría ir de Castro Urdiales a Bilbao en el eléctrico, tomar el tren en Bilbao, con el auto cargado en el vagón especial, y cruzar España en el tren hasta Málaga. En Málaga te descargan el auto, y vas con él hasta Estepona...



Pues eso sería la ostia. Unos trenes tipo ferry para ir de vacaciones a cualquier lado.


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Y cada vez salen factores más espeluznantes, el gasto en neumáticos del eléctrico es aberrante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neumáticos macizos mandan!


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Y cada vez salen factores más espeluznantes, el gasto en neumáticos del eléctrico es aberrante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gastará lo mismo que un coche de su mismo peso, cada vez enlazais artículos más tontos.


----------



## Saturno (24 Dic 2022)

Son coches eléctricos a pilas


----------



## AsustaLerdos (24 Dic 2022)

Yatusabes dijo:


> No se han dado cuenta que la gente en vez de comprar coches eléctricos se compran coches que tienen 15 años.



Si pero eso es tambien porque siguen faltando componentes ,como chips, granzas de plastico de diversos tipos, aceros, etc eso hace que tengan que parar constsntemente y no salgan vehiculos. Este año ha sido un drama las.listas de espera eran de muchisimos meses. Por eso el negocio de los segunda mano se ha disparado hasta el 35% de incrementos de precio.
Por otro lado yo tiro de diesel y gasolina en mis tres vehiculos. No me meto un electrico hasta que me pongan una pistola en la cabeza


----------



## AsustaLerdos (24 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La gente quiere el coche de nitrógeno.



Hidrogeno


----------



## Ghosterin (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, son mejores ardiendo. Arden de puta madre, nadie lo puede negar.
> 
> En todo lo demás son peores: el precio es mucho más alto, los plásticos son peores, la autonomía y repostaje es peor y hasta les meten frenos de tambor para ahorrar dos pesetas.
> 
> Dicho esto, en este país la cuota de eléctricos muy difícilmente superará el 15%. El *65% de la gente vive en pisos* y, del resto, ni siquiera la mitad tiene garaje o sitio donde enchufarlo.



La mayoría de edificios de pisos desde los 90 los construyen con garaje incluido (mínimo una plaza por cada vivienda), y los unifamiliares construidos desde los 80/90 prácticamente todos tienen plaza de garaje (o individual o comunitaria si forman una urbanización), por lo que el problema lo tienen los que vivan en viviendas construidas antes de los 90, que no solían incluir garaje a menos que fueran de gama media-alta y alta, y que suponen muchos millones de viviendas en todo el país.

Por desgracia soy de los que piensa que el eléctrico será incapaz de sustituir al 100% de los vehículos con motor de combustión interna en países como España, por lo que la población se dividirá entre los que puedan comprar y mantener un eléctrico (clase media, media-alta y alta, ambas en retroceso), y los que no puedan comprar uno (clase baja y media-baja), por lo que tendrán que depender del transporte público y del alquiler puntual tipo carsharing.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (24 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Deseo con toda mi alma que el electricfake vaya a txc. Hay muchos intereses, demasiados, esto ya huele como lo del coronafake



Lo es


----------



## selenio (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Correcto. Las baterías hacen inviables el coche eléctrico.



Es que el problema del coche eléctrico se ha dicho siempre, es la fuente de energía, osea las baterías, escasísima autonomia real, tiempo de carga inasumibles en medias/ largas distancias, degradación enorme y precio muy elevado.

Sumado a escasez de materiales para fabricarlas masivamente , además de suministro de energía insuficiente, y una tecnología que en Europa que no está desarrollada apenas y se depende en exceso de China como todo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> La mayoría de edificios de pisos desde los 90 los construyen con garaje incluido (mínimo una plaza por cada vivienda)



Ni la mayoría ni cojones. La finca de enfrente de mi casa es de 2006 y no tienen garaje, y la de mi hermano es del '97 y tampoco tiene. Del resto, unos edificios no tienen plazas para todos y otros las ofrecían sólo en opción a un precio desorbitado.


----------



## selenio (24 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> La mayoría de edificios de pisos desde los 90 los construyen con garaje incluido (mínimo una plaza por cada vivienda), y los unifamiliares construidos desde los 80/90 prácticamente todos tienen plaza de garaje (o individual o comunitaria si forman una urbanización), por lo que el problema lo tienen los que vivan en viviendas construidas antes de los 90, que no solían incluir garaje a menos que fueran de gama media-alta y alta, y que suponen muchos millones de viviendas en todo el país.
> 
> Por desgracia soy de los que piensa que el eléctrico será incapaz de sustituir al 100% de los vehículos con motor de combustión interna en países como España, por lo que la población se dividirá entre los que puedan comprar y mantener un eléctrico (clase media, media-alta y alta, ambas en retroceso), y los que no puedan comprar uno (clase baja y media-baja), por lo que tendrán que depender del transporte público y del alquiler puntual tipo carsharing.



Pues miedito me da a mí vivir encima de un garaje comunitario con 140 cargadores de mínimo, 8 Kw y VE cargando masivamente por la noche en unos vehículos cuyas baterías pueden arder fácilmente, y que no existen planes de extinción del fuego, ni extintores que valgan para ese tipo de fuegos, aparte de un consumo eléctrico inasumible.

Otra cosa, el 80% de la gente en España vive en viviendas que no tienen garaje, ni comunitario, ni individual.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La gente quiere el coche de nitrógeno.



Hasta que descubres que para un kilo de hidrógeno necesitas 9 kilos de agua no salada

Y otros 9 kilos de agua potable para volver a hacer potable el agua tóxica de la extracción del hidrógeno 

1000 kilos hidrógeno, usarás 18.000 kilos de agua potable


----------



## Ozymandias (24 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> Los fabricantes son unos hijos de puta, si que hay demanda!, Todos aquellos que hacemos 20-30km al dia por ciudad buscamos coches electricos: buenos, bonitos, baratos, pequeños y de 4 plazas.
> 
> ¿Y que ocurre? Que no nos los quieren vender: por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Todos estáis condenados a ir en patinete o autobús con mascarilla 

El coche eléctrico o no , solo será accesible a una élite ya sea política o de la farándula , pero se acabó eso de 4 coches por familia


----------



## Kill33r (24 Dic 2022)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Todos estáis condenados a ir en patinete o autobús con mascarilla
> 
> El coche eléctrico o no , solo será accesible a una élite ya sea política o de la farándula , pero se acabó eso de 4 coches por familia



Tengo 10 coches de todas las edades desde 1957 

Lo primero que hice fue comprar dos depósitos de 20.000 litros 

Adivina con que los lleve poco a poco desde 2016? 

Conduzco por placer "libertad de movimiento"


----------



## 4motion (24 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Tengo 10 coches de todas las edades desde 1957
> 
> Lo primero que hice fue comprar dos depósitos de 20.000 litros
> 
> ...



Un grande 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estroboscopico (24 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> No.
> Para distribuir el hidrogeno se necesita algo muy similar a las redes de distribucion de la gasolina, por eso las petroleras estan apostando tan fuerte por el hidrógeno, pq les es igual distribuir hidrogeno que gasolina. Es un escenario con grandes barreras de entrada que ya controlan.
> 
> Pero el hidrógeno es muy ineficiente, caro y dificil de manipular. Los números no salen, pero es igual o se implanta el hidrógeno o las petroleras desaparecen.



Pues si el hidrógeno es caro y difícil de manejar, pues el eléctrico es mucho peor.

Baterías de 600Kg que tira por tierra la eficiencia del vehículo y por supuesto su autonomía, baterías que a los 3 ó 4 años han perdido una significativa capacidad de carga y por lo tanto autonomía, altísimo coste de la propia baterías, materiales escasos que cada día aumentan de precio por su alta demanda e imposibilidad de construir vehículos por falta de tierras raras, que unido a altos tiempos de carga, riesgo de incendio y/o explosión de las baterías, además que se requeriría multiplicar el parque eléctrico y su potencia a nival mundial hacen al hidrógeno un juego de niños si de complejidad y costes hablamos si lo comparamos con los coches eléctricos.

Lo menos contaminante es el hidrógeno, la posibilidad de fabricar hidrógeno está en manos de cualquier país y vamos, que todo son ventajas.

Lo peor, más caro y más ineficiente a la vez que contaminante son los eléctricos y con mucha distancia, diría que incluso son bastante más contaminantes si de contaminación hablamos.


----------



## Avulense64 (24 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Si RENFE restaurase el servicio 'autoexpreso', que estuvo ofreciendo desde los años 60 hasta 2006, entonces se podría ir de Castro Urdiales a Bilbao en el eléctrico, tomar el tren en Bilbao, con el auto cargado en el vagón especial, y cruzar España en el tren hasta Málaga. En Málaga te descargan el auto, y vas con él hasta Estepona...



El auto... por qué habláis como panchos  

El coche eléctrico tiene cosas buenas pero sigue siendo ineficiente por el tiempo que tarda en cargarse y la poca autonomía.


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> Pues muy facil, coges el coche eléctrico para ir de Castro Urdiales a Bilbao, lo aparcas en el aeropuerto. Coges el avión de Bilbao a Malaga, y de Málaga a Estepona en bus.



Ya. Y cuánto sale el viaje para 4 personas?


----------



## pepe01 (24 Dic 2022)

th3burbu dijo:


> Pues muy facil, coges el coche eléctrico para ir de Castro Urdiales a Bilbao, lo aparcas en el aeropuerto. Coges el avión de Bilbao a Malaga, y de Málaga a Estepona en bus.



Y haciendo eso ahorras más combustible o gastas más s combustible y emites más CO2?


----------



## Ghosterin (24 Dic 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Pues miedito me da a mí vivir encima de un garaje comunitario con 140 cargadores de mínimo, 8 Kw y VE cargando masivamente por la noche en unos vehículos cuyas baterías pueden arder fácilmente, y que no existen planes de extinción del fuego, ni extintores que valgan para ese tipo de fuegos, aparte de un consumo eléctrico inasumible.
> 
> Otra cosa, el 80% de la gente en España vive en viviendas que no tienen garaje, ni comunitario, ni individual.



Por gruesa que sea la acometida es imposible tener 140 cargadores funcionando al unísono a 8 kWh (serían 1,12 MWh, una brutalidad), igual que es imposible que esas 140 estén todas con el horno y 1/2 radiadores eléctricos encendidas a la vez (a un consumo de 3/4 kWh por casa serían hasta 560 kWh), ya que sería muy improbable que se diera ese escenario, aunque esa acometida si que debería estar diseñada para soportar el consumo máximo para 30/40 de esos hogares (un consumo más probable, lo digo de memoria, ya que no me se el REBT, aunque esto sería casi media tensión).

Por otro lado el problema de tener 140 "coches bomba" no lo puedes eliminar, lo que conllevaría tener que reformar el garaje (por ejemplo instalando extintores de CO2, un sistema para aspirar el aire y así ahogar el fuego, dividir el garaje en zonas para instalar compuertas estancas que aislen el sector afectado dejando el resto intacto, etc, lo que son medidas muy caras) para evitar que el incendio de un vehículo acabe con medio garaje calcinado, o incluso con el edificio entero en llamas o en peligro de derrumbe por el debilitamiento de los pilares por culpa del fuego.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (24 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Gastará lo mismo que un coche de su mismo peso, cada vez enlazais artículos más tontos.



Y si mismo par de tracción, que es muy superior en ambos casos al mismo modelo de combustión.

Ayyy que artículos más tontos!!


----------



## selenio (24 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Por gruesa que sea la acometida es imposible tener 140 cargadores funcionando al unísono a 8 kWh (serían 1,12 MWh, una brutalidad), igual que es imposible que esas 140 estén todas con el horno y 1/2 radiadores eléctricos encendidas a la vez (a un consumo de 3/4 kWh por casa serían hasta 560 kWh), ya que sería muy improbable que se diera ese escenario, aunque esa acometida si que debería estar diseñada para soportar el consumo máximo para 30/40 de esos hogares (un consumo más probable, lo digo de memoria, ya que no me se el REBT, aunque esto sería casi media tensión).
> 
> Por otro lado el problema de tener 140 "coches bomba" no lo puedes eliminar, lo que conllevaría tener que reformar el garaje (por ejemplo instalando extintores de CO2, un sistema para aspirar el aire y así ahogar el fuego, dividir el garaje en zonas para instalar compuertas estancas que aislen el sector afectado dejando el resto intacto, etc, lo que son medidas muy caras) para evitar que el incendio de un vehículo acabe con medio garaje calcinado, o incluso con el edificio entero en llamas o en peligro de derrumbe por el debilitamiento de los pilares por culpa del fuego.



Por supuesto, pero el incendio de las baterías de litio de los VE, es inestinguible, no valen los extintores normales, ni hay medidas arquitectónicas adoptadas para esos incendios.


----------



## Ghosterin (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ni la mayoría ni cojones. La finca de enfrente de mi casa es de 2006 y no tienen garaje, y la de mi hermano es del '97 y tampoco tiene. Del resto, unos edificios no tienen plazas para todos y otros las ofrecían sólo en opción a un precio desorbitado.



Por eso dije "la mayoría de las construidas desde los 90" (que suponen una parte relativamente pequeña comparado con todo lo que se construyo en los años 50, 60, 70 y 80, especialmente en zonas como Madrid o Barcelona que nombras), ya que las hay de esa época y posteriores que no incluyen garaje (por ejemplo en mi barrio hay unos pisos del IVIMA construidos en los 90 que no tienen, pero porque son de gama baja para protección oficial), por lo que estos tienen el problema de que solo les queda aparcar en la calle (mismamente yo aparco en la calle ya que me falta una plaza para uno de mis vehículos), para lo cual vería bien medidas como esta, aunque por mucha protección contra vandalismo que tenga siempre podrás encontrarte con gentuza que jorobe la farola o el cable de carga.








En esta calle de Londres cada farola es un punto de recarga para coches eléctricos


El consorcio alemán Siemens se ha asociado con la start-up de punto de recarga Urbitricy y el Ayuntamiento de Westminster para crear en Londres la primera...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Por eso dije "la mayoría de las construidas desde los 90" (que suponen una parte relativamente pequeña comparado con todo lo que se construyo en los años 50, 60, 70 y 80, especialmente en zonas como Madrid o Barcelona que nombras), ya que las hay de esa época y posteriores que no incluyen garaje (por ejemplo en mi barrio hay unos pisos del IVIMA construidos en los 90 que no tienen, pero porque son de gama baja para protección oficial), por lo que estos tienen el problema de que solo les queda aparcar en la calle (mismamente yo aparco en la calle ya que me falta una plaza para uno de mis vehículos), para lo cual vería bien medidas como esta, aunque por mucha protección contra vandalismo que tenga siempre podrás encontrarte con gentuza que jorobe la farola o el cable de carga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada, si lo mejor es buscarse la vida. El que no tiene un eléctrico es porque no quiere, porque están tirados de precio, tan tirados como el cable desde la ventana


----------



## Nico (24 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> por lo que la población se dividirá entre los que puedan comprar y mantener un eléctrico (clase media, media-alta y alta, ambas en retroceso), *y los que no puedan comprar uno (clase baja y media-baja), por lo que tendrán que depender del transporte público y del alquiler puntual tipo carsharing.*




y subvencionar a los ricos con miles de euros para que compren sus eléctricos....


----------



## lapetus (24 Dic 2022)

Los EEUU están suicidando a la industria automovilística alemana.
Cuando esté moribunda, los americanos desvelarán las baterías buenas que tienen a las puertas. De forma que el que quiera fabricar un coche eléctrico tendrá que pasar sí o sí por baterías americanas, o comerse los mocos con la mierda de ahora.
El coche eléctrico americano tendrá mejor precio final siempre, por controlar ellos todo el proceso de fabricación.
Además el coche eléctrico no necesita motores de alta precisión alemanes como el de combustión, por lo que la ventaja actual de la industria alemana quedará diluida. China también vendrá cual buitre a merendarse el cadáver y reventar el mercado de los repuestos.


----------



## Cipotex (24 Dic 2022)

Ahora que ya están listos los combustibles sintéticos, que te permiten conducir tu coche de hace 20 años contaminando casi nada, que le den por culo al eléctrico……


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...




400 km sin aire acondicionado y dos adultos
lleno, y en carretera real, no pasa de 200 km de autonomia


----------



## tracrium (24 Dic 2022)

Nada, que no quieren que el paco medio tenga coche. Si no, hubiesen apostado por otras tecnologías como las células de hidrógeno o las de metanol indirecta. O simplemente con gas.

El ecologismo y el calentamiento hueval es la excusa, no la razón.


----------



## th3burbu (24 Dic 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Y haciendo eso ahorras más combustible o gastas más s combustible y emites más CO2?



Si en esto la cuestion no es el CO2, a los politicos les da igual el CO2, lo unico que quieren es joder al ciudadano. Nos quieren quitar la carne, quitar el vehiculo privado...


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Bueno, 30 Km diarios no es hacer muchos Km, esos no llegan ni a 10.000 Km al año. Cuando dividan el coste total del coche más el de la electricidad (que ya no es barata) entre los Km que le hacen al coche el día que se deshacen de él, verán que les sale también a precio de lujo.
> 
> 100 Km si es una cifra importante, llegarán a los 30.000 Km anuales, pero esos ya son dependientes de tener que cargarlo en casa todas las noches, algo que está fuera del alcance de la mayoría de la gente. Y está por ver cómo llegan las baterías de esos coches a los 300.000 Km.



De mis conocidos, el que mas le ha metido ha hecho 140.000 km a un hyundai ioniq (ahora no recuerdo si el 3 o el 4). Le hacen un minimo de 70km al dia por temas de trabajo.
El esta muy contento, ha hecho cuentas y no le ha salido a precio de lujo. 
Tambien es cierto que este año la electricidad se ha disparado (aunque vete a saber cuanto costara el 2023)...
Tambien es cierto que se podria poner placas y aun no se ha puesto...
Vamos, que ahora mismo no es facil sacar las cuentas.

Eso si, el dia que tuvo una averia el taller le tuvo el coche parado siglos. Y era una tonteria (el pasador que fija el conector de carga cuando lo enchufas).


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Cuando esté moribunda, los americanos desvelarán las baterías buenas que tienen a las puertas. De forma que el que quiera fabricar un coche eléctrico tendrá que pasar sí o sí por baterías americanas, o comerse los mocos con la mierda de ahora.



Baterias americanas? Y que empresa te va a vender baterias americanas? 
Tesla?
Tesla consume todo lo que produce y compra el resto a China... 

Las baterias se producen en China y Corea del sur. Y un poquillo en EEUU y Japon.


----------



## Karlb (24 Dic 2022)

Totalmente inesperado.


----------



## Satori (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Baterias americanas? Y que empresa te va a vender baterias americanas?
> Tesla?
> Tesla consume todo lo que produce y compra el resto a China...
> 
> Las baterias se producen en China y Corea del sur. Y un poquillo en EEUU y Japon.











Gigafábrica 1 de Tesla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## LuismarpIe (24 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Por gruesa que sea la acometida es imposible tener 140 cargadores funcionando al unísono a 8 kWh (serían 1,12 MWh, una brutalidad), igual que es imposible que esas 140 estén todas con el horno y 1/2 radiadores eléctricos encendidas a la vez (a un consumo de 3/4 kWh por casa serían hasta 560 kWh), ya que sería muy improbable que se diera ese escenario, aunque esa acometida si que debería estar diseñada para soportar el consumo máximo para 30/40 de esos hogares (un consumo más probable, lo digo de memoria, ya que no me se el REBT, aunque esto sería casi media tensión).
> 
> Por otro lado el problema de tener 140 "coches bomba" no lo puedes eliminar, lo que conllevaría tener que reformar el garaje (por ejemplo instalando extintores de CO2, un sistema para aspirar el aire y así ahogar el fuego, dividir el garaje en zonas para instalar compuertas estancas que aislen el sector afectado dejando el resto intacto, etc, lo que son medidas muy caras) para evitar que el incendio de un vehículo acabe con medio garaje calcinado, o incluso con el edificio entero en llamas o en peligro de derrumbe por el debilitamiento de los pilares por culpa del fuego.



Esa es otra, aparte de que la autonomía de los coches es ridícula, su uso a gran escala es inviable. Habría que cambiar hasta la red eléctrica.


----------



## biba ecuador (24 Dic 2022)

Nueva teoría del 11S:

En el parking subterráneo de las torres había unos cuantos cochecitos eléctricos ardiendo...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> 484 km autonomia, reales, serán unos 420 o asi, conduciendo en modo normal.. Ese coche lo tiene un amigo mio, y es un peazo Pepino..Ya le ha hecho casi 80.000k, esta muy contento. lo compro hace casi 2 años, tiene placas solares en casa, y cargador. Lo carga 2 veces a la semana, por las noches. hace unos 140 km al día, para ir a trabajar y volver de Zaragoza. Me dijo que estos dos últimos años, se ha pagado medio coche, con lo que le hubiera costado el gasoil del todoterreno que tiene parado.



tu amigo es tonto
si se hubiera comprado un Ferrari de 500.000 € y 30 litros a los 100, lo hubiera dejado en el garaje, hubiera amortizado el electrico en 7 días al no usar el Ferrari
¿es eso, no?


----------



## Nelsonvigum (24 Dic 2022)

En el titular si quitas lo de 'electricos' tampoco pasa nada


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> no aspiran a ir muy lejos
> 
> encima curioso porque el patinete, o sea un patinete con esteroides realmente podria llevarte al pueblo de al lado, pero no te dejan ir por la nacional (se entiende conduciendo bien)
> 
> ...



Por 21000 te compras este maquinón con solo 80.000km









MERCEDES-BENZ Clase CLA (2014) - 21.000 € en Valencia | Coches.net


MERCEDES-BENZ Clase CLA del 2014, disponible en Valencia por 21.000 €. 78.500 km, 1796 cc. Las mejores ofertas de berlina en Coches.net.




www.coches.net













MERCEDES-BENZ Clase CLA (2016) - 21.000 € en Huelva | Coches.net


MERCEDES-BENZ Clase CLA del 2016, disponible en Huelva por 21.000 €. 94.000 km, 2143 cc. Las mejores ofertas de familiar en Coches.net.




www.coches.net


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

McFly dijo:


> ATENCION PELIGRO! MENSAJE DE SUBNORMAL
> 
> La bateria es la madre del cordero amigo!



sin usarlas apenas se degradan con los años
la capacidad real es del 80%
si usas carga rapida no llega al 60%
y la autonomia real, real, es el 50% de la publicitada
¿no hubo un diesselgate del grupo WAG por unas decimas mas de consumo y emisiones, para cuando el eletricgate?


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Pues miedito me da a mí vivir encima de un garaje comunitario con 140 cargadores de mínimo, 8 Kw y VE cargando masivamente por la noche en unos vehículos cuyas baterías pueden arder fácilmente, y que no existen planes de extinción del fuego, ni extintores que valgan para ese tipo de fuegos, aparte de un consumo eléctrico inasumible.
> 
> Otra cosa, el 80% de la gente en España vive en viviendas que no tienen garaje, ni comunitario, ni individual.



es que ademas si arde la bateria hasta que esta no ha agotado toda su energia quimica es super dificil apagarlo por lo general consiste en que arda del todo y atpc

y luego lo que contamina eso

es un puto peligro eso


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Van a hacer una tubería de Barcelona a Marsella para pasar el exceso de hidrógeno producido por la fotovoltaica durante el día, con unas pérdidas brutales y nadie dice nada de hacer diésel sintetico con ese hidrógeno. Los beneficios una vez más para Francia.



ni de coña
eso es una trola mas de Sanchinflas, tecnicamente es inviable
es mierda para sus votontos


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> es que ademas si arde la bateria hasta que esta no ha agotado toda su energia quimica es super dificil apagarlo por lo general consiste en que arda del todo y atpc
> 
> y luego lo que contamina eso
> 
> es un puto peligro eso



en USA hubo uno, ardiendo varios dias en un parking al aire libre


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> 400 en llano en condiciones ideales tales como solo el conductor, sin carga añadida, sin paradas en semaforos continuas, etc etc. En verdad llegan a 200km de milagro. PAra hacerte un viaje largo en la peninsula lo mismo te toca tardar dos dias lo que con combustion haces en 6 horas.



y debes parar donde te diga el coche....


----------



## serie de netflix (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> en USA hubo uno, ardiendo varios dias en un parking al aire libre



por eso que es una locura

ademas a mas autonomia = mas bateria = mas energia = peor si arde


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> No.
> Para distribuir el hidrogeno se necesita algo muy similar a las redes de distribucion de la gasolina, por eso las petroleras estan apostando tan fuerte por el hidrógeno, pq les es igual distribuir hidrogeno que gasolina. Es un escenario con grandes barreras de entrada que ya controlan.
> 
> Pero el hidrógeno es muy ineficiente, caro y dificil de manipular. Los números no salen, pero es igual o se implanta el hidrógeno o las petroleras desaparecen.



distribuir Hidrogeno es decenas de veces mas caro que un combustible liquido, es muy peligroso, no es apto para uso domestico ni siquiera terciario ni almacenar esos coches en sitios cerrados
por no hablar de mantenimiento y revisiones

fabricarlo con espejos solares es como creer en la fuente de la eterna juventud


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> No pasa nada, suben el precio de los coches de combustión un 300% y arreglado.



Igual por ahí va el tema: lo que suben de precio los térmicos y las limitaciones que les van poniendo según la etiqueta más "no-bonificaciones" en futuros peajes que habrá por todos lados.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Baterias americanas? Y que empresa te va a vender baterias americanas?
> Tesla?
> Tesla consume todo lo que produce y compra el resto a China...
> 
> Las baterias se producen en China y Corea del sur. Y un poquillo en EEUU y Japon.



Tesla usa baterias panasonic, por eso no pudo poner fabrica en la UE, Berlin, al ser japonesas y para que fueran rentables recibir subvención de la UE
En USA ha recibido mas de 4.000 M€ de subvenciones, es la Abengoa de USA... caza primas


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La gente es menos subnormal que los políticos, ballah nadieh lo ehperaba.



Claro, claro, son los que votan y mantienen a esos políticos, pero son "menos subnormales"


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Pánico en la industria del automóvil y felicidad entre las élites globalistas que lo que desean es que la gente no tenga vehículo propio, ni de combustión ni eléctrico.



+1. Así es. Además el populacho estúpidamente cree que si venden menos tendrán que bajar precios   cuando la realidad será que algunas empresas automovilísticas tendrán que medio cerrar e incluso subir precios para mantenerse en el negocio y/o endeudarse más, si es que pueden.


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La gente es menos subnormal que los políticos...



Ojalá fuese eso así. Hay gente, y no poca, que se levanta todos los días por una mierda, para pagar los delirios y las vidas de los otros, que para qué te voy a explicar... Y que no se les ocurra pedir una invalidez, aunque esté totalmente demostrada, como le ha pasado a un amigo mío.

Un político tiene un CI mayor que la media. Le duela a quien le duela. Todo el mundo no es capaz de llegar a tener la vida resuelta con 30 años a costa de los demás. vida digo yo... vidorra!

Saben más que todos ustedes juntos. Así de claro lo digo.

No confundamos tontos con mala leche, porque entonces los tontos somos nosotros.

Intenta, si puedes, hacerle daño al hijo de uno de esos que llamáis "subnormal", verás qué tontos son...


----------



## JAC 59 (24 Dic 2022)

Conclusión y resumen para vagos... el coche eléctrico es el mejor detector de subnormales jamás creado.


----------



## juanelo (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La gente es menos subnormal que los políticos, ballah nadieh lo ehperaba.



Pues General Motors ha invertido 35.000 millones de dolares en su nueva factoria para coches electricos, la mayor inversión de su historia, Ford 12.000 millones de dolares, también la mayor de su historia en otra y chrysler 2.000 millones, estos también no deben controlar demasiado.


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

jeeves dijo:


> ¿7.000 euros de subvención????
> 
> Ya verás la risa que les va a dar cuando hagan la declaración de renta al año siguiente...



Si no son idiotas ya sabrán que de esos 7k€ tendrán que quitar el % que se lleva Hacienda al tipo máximo que ya se aplique en su declaración, pues se suma a la base imponible. Incluso es posible que una parte de esos 7k€ pasen al siguiente tramo (excepto si ya estaban en el más alto).

Lo normal es que sea un 30% o un 37% (son los tramos de IRPF desde unos 20k€ a 30k€), donde estará la mayor parte de la población que se compra un coche nuevo, aunque para la gente que más tiene (declarado por IRPF) puede ser de un 45=47%.









Tramos IRPF para 2023: ¿Cómo funcionan y cuáles aplican? | Oney


Cómo funcionan los tramos IRPF, cómo afectan al salario y si es cierto o no que tras un aumento de sueldo puedes acabar cobrando menos.




blog.oney.es


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

*ningun coche con bateria triunfará jamas*
las baterias no son fuentes de tension ideales, es decir, almacenan energia KWh, y según se descargan pierden tensión y el par de cualquier motor de induccion varia con el cuadrado de la tension, una perdida del 10% en bornes (90%) de la bateria, es una perdida de par del 19% del motor, 90%*90%=81%
para engañar, se inventan el *buffer*, que es basicamente, que regulan y aumentan tension de la bateria segun se descargan, pero como la energia no se puede crear, se hace disminuyendo la capacidad de la misma o carga disponible que entrega
POTENCIA= VOLTAJE POR AMPERIOS
En una fuente de alterna, se mantiene la tension constante independiente de la carga que te entregue, porque detras tienes 50.000-70.000 MWe y generando, es decir, infinito
Por eso cualquier motor alimentado a pilas continuas, segun se descarga, consume mas amperios para el mismo par, ya que si dejamos constante la carga entregada, entonces la tensión caeria tanto que el motor tambien se pararia por ser mayor el par resistente del coche-motor que el par generado por la bateria. *las descargas son exponenciales, por eso se quedan tirados y cuanto menos queda mas consumen

Por eso se reservan un 30% o mas de la bateria que jamás usareis y la electronica regula eso y por eso las autonomias reales son del 50% de la capacidad de la bateria

Es fisica pura y de 1º de electrotecnia*

Un motor de explosion si consume 5 litros a los 100 km, da igual si tiene 160 en el tanque o tiene 6 litros, el consumo es lineal


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

Tisone dijo:


> Los eléctricos a día de hoy son para unos pocos privilegiados que tengan donde enchufarlos, los que aparcamos en la calle no tenemos opción.



¿Privilegiado por tener una puta plaza de aparcamiento en casa, o dos? Vamos. De hecho conozco muchos casos, precisamente en mi propio edificio/comunidad donde casi todas las casas tienen dos plazas de garaje y en buena parte de los casos sólo tienen un coche. Eso sí, es mucho más cómodo aparcar, aparcan en medio de las dos plazas (en casi todos los casos están juntas, aunque no en todos).

Lo que es *"privilegiado" es tener un coche, permitirse ese lujo, sin tener dónde guardarlo sin dejarlo en la puta calle*.


----------



## racalmatt (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> sin usarlas apenas se degradan con los años
> la capacidad real es del 80%
> si usas carga rapida no llega al 60%
> y la autonomia real, real, es el 50% de la publicitada
> ¿no hubo un diesselgate del grupo WAG por unas decimas mas de consumo y emisiones, para cuando el eletricgate?



El Electricgate ya existe, lo que pasa es que pocos le hacen caso...
Las autonomías declaradas por los fabricantes no coinciden para nada con las obtenidas en tráfico real, y esto ha sido probado ya en varias ocasiones.
Algunos vehículos eléctricos incluso llegan a menos 40% de lo que declaran...

Cualquiera con vehículo de combustión interna que presentase una demanda judicial por la misma causa, le darían la razón.


----------



## racalmatt (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> ningun coche con bateria triunfará jamas
> las baterias no son fuentes de tension ideales, es decir, almacenan energia KWh, y según se descargan pierden tensión y el par de cualquier motor de induccion varia con el cuadrado de la tension, una perdida del 10% en bornes (90%) de la bateria, es una perdida de par del 19% del motor, 90%*90%=81%
> para engañar, se inventan el buffer, que es basicamente, que regulan y aumentan tension de la bateria, pero como la energia no se puede crear, se hace disminuyendo la capacidad de la misma o carga disponible POTENCIA= VOLTAJE POR AMPERIOS
> En una fuente de alterna, se mantiene la tension constante independiente de la carga que te entregue, porque detras tienes 50.000-70.000 MWe y generando, es decir, infinito
> ...



Bullshit....

La eficacia de un motor eléctrico está muy muy por encima de cualquier combustión...
Otra cuestión es con qué se alimenta ese motor eléctrico...


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

davitin dijo:


> La agenda 2030 caerá por su propio peso por qué es antinatural, este tipo de cosas solo se pueden imponer por dictadura.



Qué inocencia. En una dictadura encubierta vivimos. Y descarta Vd el medio más eficaz, el de la manipulación mediática y educativa más la auto-opresión de la propia población que, aún pensando otra cosa, no puede decirlo en público por temor a ser crucificada de múltiples formas.

Que no se cumplirán todos los objetivos en 2030, pues seguro que no, pero eso sólo es una fecha, habrán avanzado y seguirán haciéndolo. Y en décadas sólo los viejos veremos las cosas de otra forma porque la juventud ya habrá sido educada de otra forma.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

racalmatt dijo:


> Bullshit....
> 
> La eficacia de un motor eléctrico está muy muy por encima de cualquier combustión...
> Otra cuestión es con qué se alimenta ese motor eléctrico...



si me respondes
1-antes comprende lo que he escrito
2-responde a lo que he escrito

EL PROBLEMA SON LAS BATERIAS.....
relee el post anda


----------



## perrosno (24 Dic 2022)

La utopía giliprogre y megacool del cochecito eléctrico caerá por su proio peso, el electricfake no tiene mucho recorrido.
Sólo pienso en los fabricantes como han pasado por el aro y por que, con lo que han tenido que invertir en I+D, stock de recambios para 4 cochecitos que venden, etc, eso no vale 4merkels.

Es que no me acabo de explicar, los intereses tan acojonantes que hay para seguir con semejante farsa y algo totalmente inviable.


----------



## racalmatt (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> si me respondes
> 1-antes comprende lo que he escrito
> 2-responde a lo que he escrito
> 
> ...



Es todo un conjunto... La tecnología está empezando todavía ahora a desarrollarse, y aun así ya han demostrado que pueden hacer 400 kilómetros sin problema...
Las lfpo las puedes taladrar que ni se inmutan.... Dale una década al nivel de desarrollo que llevan ahora y el combustible te va a parecer lo más prehistórico del mundo


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> La utopía giliprogre y megacool del cochecito eléctrico caerá por su proio peso, el electricfake no tiene mucho recorrido.
> Sólo pienso en losfabricantes como han pasado por el aro, con lo que han tenido que invertir en I+D, stock de recambios para 4 cochecitos que venden.
> 
> Es que no me lo acabo de explicar, los intereses tan acojonantes que hay para seguir con semejante farsa y algo totalmente inviable.



el siguiente paso
1-multiplicar por CUATRO TODA LA POTENCIA Y RED TOTAL
2-multiplicar por 4 el precio del KWh
3-como hay crisis de energia, limitar la carga y Kms mensuales de cada usuario y como no podeis comprar garrafas de electrones
4-prohibir la movilidad


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

racalmatt dijo:


> Es todo un conjunto... La tecnología está empezando todavía ahora a desarrollarse, y aun así ya han demostrado que pueden hacer 400 kilómetros sin problema...
> Las lfpo las puedes taladrar que ni se inmutan.... Dale una década al nivel de desarrollo que llevan ahora y el combustible te va a parecer lo más prehistórico del mundo



manzanas traigo....... 
veo que no tienes formacion alguna tecnica........ ni basica
contra las leyes de la fisica no se puede ir

informate sobre lo que te ha escrito un ingeniero y no des la lata...........


----------



## perrosno (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Nada, si lo mejor es buscarse la vida. El que no tiene un eléctrico es porque no quiere, porque están tirados de precio, tan tirados como el cable desde la ventana



Ay dio mio!!!!  WTF!!!!!

¿Eso es legal? Ya he visto algunos cables por la calle en chaleses, ¿Pero esto?


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El precio medio del kwh con tope del gas en impuestos está en este año en 0.6 más o menos.
> Para recorrer 100 km tenemos que gastar 18 kwh aprox.
> 
> Te gastas once euros , que es más que lo que gasta cualquier coche de combustión actual.
> ...



Mi eléctrico tendrá cerca 9 años, la batería está perfecta. Eso de 4 o 5 años no es cierto en los coches decentes. Lo importante es buscar uno en el que la batería esté bien tratada por los sistemas del vehículo, es decir bien climatizada y que se mantenga en un rango de carga óptimo (que ni se descargue más de cierto punto ni se cargue a tope; de hecho hay coches que mantienen la batería en ese rango de 20%-80%). Había coches malísimos, como por ejm ciertos Nissan Leaf, donde el sistema de climatización de la batería era una birrira por aire y esta se degradaba mucho, y hay casos que son lo opuesto.

Respecto al precio de la electricidad: yo lo tengo a 0,15 €/kWh y no tengo tope de gas, me queda un año de contrato a ese precio, ya veremos después. Así me salen los 100km como a 2,25-2,85 €. El precio de la luz está ahora tan inflado por la guerra de Ucrania y las AUTO-sanciones que nos hemos autoimpuesto, pero eso no es lo normal. Por contra los precios de la gasolina-gasóleo sí están a un precio que puede ser normal, de hecho los he visto más caros en tiempos pasados.

En cualquier caso hoy en día más interesante que un eléctrico 100% es un PHEV decente o un EREV, así tienes tanto propulsión eléctrica como de gasolina, autonomía "ilimitada" vía gasolineras más posibilidad de carga a bajo precio según el caso y etiqueta cero, incluso recarga gratuita en ciertos sitios. Además si guardas la batería para circular por ciudad, y en carretera y autopista conectas el térmico, la batería tiene más autonomía, pues donde un eléctrico muestra aún más su economía es en ciudad donde en el térmico no electrificado el consumo se dispara.

Y si encima tienes paneles solares individuales o comunitarios, pues ni te cuento. Obviamente esto hoy por hoy no es lo normal, aunque la mayor parte de chalets que veo en mi zona, que son viviendas habituales, no zona de segundas residencias, tienen paneles solares.


----------



## dragon33 (24 Dic 2022)

El mercado y la oferta se regulan por la demanda, no por mierdas políticas que no ofrecen nada mejor a lo que ya se tiene.


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Lo de la autonomía en un eléctrico ya sabéis que es yendo despacito por ciudad, en carretera o autovía como le pises a 140 se queda en 250km.



Genial para el que viva en Madrid y se vaya de vacaciones a Cádiz.
Se queda tirado en mitad de Toledo.
Y ahora que pueda recargar, que si no...


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La gente quiere el coche de nitrógeno.


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Deseo con toda mi alma que el electricfake vaya a txc. Hay muchos intereses, demasiados, esto ya huele como lo del coronafake



No estás en la realidad. Lo cierto es que los que se van a ir "a txc" como tú dices son los térmicos, excepto para ricos y ciertos usos profesionales. Y es que lo del eléctrico sólo es el principio. Ya está planeado que en un futuro miren hasta lo que emite de forma local un eléctrico por el rozamiento de los neumáticos con el asfalto más el uso de los frenos (cuando no se frena sólo regenerando). De hecho los eléctricos que hay hoy en día no cumplirán las normas Euro que están por venir. En algún momento futuro habrá, en cuanto a contaminación/emisiones, eléctricos de primera, segunda y tercera...


----------



## Camaro SS (24 Dic 2022)

Tisone dijo:


> Los eléctricos a día de hoy son para unos pocos privilegiados que tengan donde enchufarlos, los que aparcamos en la calle no tenemos opción.



Este y no otro es el principal problema.


----------



## perrosno (24 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> No estás en la realidad. Lo cierto es que los que se van a ir "a txc" como tú dices son los térmicos, excepto para ricos y ciertos usos profesionales. Y es que lo del eléctrico sólo es el principio. Ya está planeado que en un futuro miren hasta lo que emite de forma local un eléctrico por el rozamiento de los neumáticos con el asfalto más el uso de los frenos (cuando no se frena sólo regenerando). De hecho los eléctricos que hay hoy en día no cumplirán las normas Euro que están por venir. En algún momento futuro habrá, en cuanto a contaminación/emisiones, eléctricos de primera, segunda y tercera...



La realidad es que tu dime las latas a pilas que hay en las carreteras, en unos años hablamos hamijo........


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Mi eléctrico tendrá cerca *9 años, la batería está perfecta*



ESO ES MENTIRA


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> veo que con cualquier contrato con el tope del gas te sale el KWh alrededor de 30 centimos, suma lo que pagas de mas de termino fijo por tener que aumentar potencia, en total ronda los 40 centimos.
> 
> en carretera te hacen unos 20 KWh a los 100 Km, eso son 8 euros, un chollo...



No tienes que aumentar la potencia. El EV se carga cuando no estás teniendo consumos grandes en el hogar. De hecho hay un elememento que detecta el consumo del hogar, y para o activa la carga dependiendo del tope programado. Por ejm, el coche está cargando pero te pones a hacer unos chuletones usando una sartén de hierro fundido en la placa de inducción, con lo cual pones el fuego de la placa a tope: pues ahí igual el coche durante ese tiempo recibe una intensidad de corriente menor para que ni superes el tope programado ni salte el limitador de la compañía. Cuando termines de usar la placa de inducción ya vuelve a cargar a lo máximo que pueda el coche e instalación.

Yo te puedo decir que he cargado mi coche en casas donde sólo tenían 2300 W contratados (10A), tanto dejándolo de día como de noche según el caso.


----------



## elviejo (24 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Entre el tráfico y lo radares nunca supero los 80-90km/h con coche de gasolina. Y cojo la autovía a diario.



Enhorabuena ciudadano.


----------



## Destro (24 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> La realidad es que tu dime las latas a pilas que hay en las carreteras, en unos años hablamos hamijo........



Obviamente estamos en un país de pobres de mierda. Aquí es que la mayoría vamos con coches viejos. España será de los países de Europa occidental que más tarde en hacer la transición.

Incluso si te vas a Noruega, país donde los eléctricos ya venden una burrada, verás que hay muchos más coches térmicos que eléctricos circulando, porque aunque las ventas de eléctricos sean mayores, el parque no se renueva cada pocos años. No los tienen como aquí 20 años   pero tampoco los cambian cada 2.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Dic 2022)

En mi empresa hemos tenido varios Renault Zoe (tres) y el primero de ellos de lo quedó un compañero al cumplir el leasing (y no pago poco)

Sé que ahora las compañías de leasing hacen "rebajas" sobre esos eléctricos, nadie los quiere.

Para este compañero quedarse con el ZOE fue la peor decisión de su vida, en cuanto a temas de coches.

Algo investigamos sobre el tema, y Renault cambió el fabricante del motor, y muchas otras partes de la electrónica, sin que oficialmente hicieran un cambio en la fabricación.

El problema es que pasada la garantía, averías menores (electrónicas) suponían cambiar muchísimo con su coste, y no hay casi mecánicos especialista en esos temas (en otros países empieza a haber) pero las marcas controlan en monopolio todo lo relacionado con las reparaciones, y se suben a la parra con los precios.

Siendo atractivo el coche eléctrico para muchas situaciones, y más si se tiene posibilidad de independencia o completo de suministro eléctrico, la verdad es que no es una opción realista.

Como curiosidad, otros compañeros se quedaron con monovolúmenes BMW de la serie 2, con un motor diesel básico, y en 4 años, sólo han cambiado, neumáticos, filtro, etc, lo justo.

Eso sí, los diesel posteriores con Adblue ya no los recomiendo, para que cumplan las emisiones (las que anuncian), el mantenimiento se dispara, mejor ya un gasolina.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> No estás en la realidad. Lo cierto es que los que se van a ir "a txc" como tú dices son los térmicos, excepto para ricos y ciertos usos profesionales. Y es que lo del eléctrico sólo es el principio. Ya está planeado que en un futuro miren hasta lo que emite de forma local un eléctrico por el rozamiento de los neumáticos con el asfalto más el uso de los frenos (cuando no se frena sólo regenerando). De hecho los eléctricos que hay hoy en día no cumplirán las normas Euro que están por venir. En algún momento futuro habrá, en cuanto a contaminación/emisiones, eléctricos de primera, segunda y tercera...



NI DE COÑA
eso es una utopia de Flash Gordon....
un liquido se puede almacenar, trasegar, distribuir de la forma mas barata que hay
la electricidad no se puede, no se puede electrificar todo el planeta, pero con un líquido llegas donde quieras, pones un par de garrafas y punto, o un deposito enterrado y al año siguiente sigue lleno
la electricidad no se puede almacenar
el futuro serán pilas de combustible, pero jamas baterias, sean las que sean

hablar de rozamiento de nuematicos.... como ventaja competitiva....

en España hay como 15.000 gasolineras, hace falta como 1.000.000 puntos de recarga o 100.000 electrolineras distribuidas por todo el pais, no solo ciudades y las 7 radiales, solo para que el parque sea el 50% electrico
Por no hablar de que cargar el 50% del parque para una operacion salida, a una hora y media de carga , es mas de un mes cargando pila petacas...... para una semana santa
es engañar y mentir al personal


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Obviamente estamos en un país de pobres de mierda. Aquí es que la mayoría vamos con coches viejos. España será de los países de Europa occidental que más tarde en hacer la transición.
> 
> Incluso si te vas a Noruega, país donde los eléctricos ya venden una burrada, verás que hay muchos más coches térmicos que eléctricos circulando, porque aunque las ventas de eléctricos sean mayores, el parque no se renueva cada pocos años. No los tienen como aquí 20 años   pero tampoco los cambian cada 2.



Noruega ya está limitando la carga y el uso
ahora es culpa de los pobres el que las pilas petacas sean un timo.........
claro, si fuéramos todos millonarios, iríamos en aviones, jets privados, no habria paro, ni guerras


----------



## fvckCatalonia (24 Dic 2022)

El coche electrico es en realidad el coche a pilas. El coche a hidrogeno parece mejor solucion a largo plazo, la realidad es que quien se compre un coche a pilas no lo podra revender facilmente.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> No tienes que aumentar la potencia. El EV se carga cuando no estás teniendo consumos grandes en el hogar. De hecho hay un elememento que detecta el consumo del hogar, y para o activa la carga dependiendo del tope programado. Por ejm, el coche está cargando pero te pones a hacer unos chuletones usando una sartén de hierro fundido en la placa de inducción, con lo cual pones el fuego de la placa a tope: pues ahí igual el coche durante ese tiempo recibe una intensidad de corriente menor para que ni superes el tope programado ni salte el limitador de la compañía. Cuando termines de usar la placa de inducción ya vuelve a cargar a lo máximo que pueda el coche e instalación.
> 
> Yo te puedo decir que he cargado mi coche en casas donde sólo tenían 2300 W contratados (10A), tanto dejándolo de día como de noche según el caso.



los coches se cargarán cuando lo necesites....... 
¿o te vuelves del curro o del cine para cargar el pila petaca?
¿y si tu hijo se pone malo?
¿o te esperas al finde para cargarlo?

¿en que marca trabajas?

cuando aumente la demanda electrica, aumentara el precio y las curvas serán mas planas sin apenas diferencia, mas los factores de simultaneidad de las redes y consumos


----------



## jkaza (24 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos que @Jejejjeje dice que son el futuro.


----------



## lagartiniano (24 Dic 2022)

Tendría un coche eléctrico a gusto, cargandolo en el garaje de mi mansión, pero el dinero como mucho me llega pa un coche viejo, estos anormales lo que pretenden es que quienes no tenemos dinero para sus mierdas nos endeudemos hasta las cejas y así ser sus esclavos.

Sin tan ecológicos son y tantas ganas tienen de salvar el planeta que losnpongan baratos.

Pero el planeta les importa una mierda, solo quieren esquilarnos y siempre lo demuestran, que les den por culo y no les guste.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Gigafábrica 1 de Tesla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo produce para Tesla(y no les basta). 
BYD si vende baterias a otros fabricantes de coches, pero Tesla no. Siempre ha sido deficitaria en produccion de baterias.


----------



## lagartiniano (24 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Acabareis en bici y lo sabeis





LA BICI NO!!!!


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Tesla usa baterias panasonic, por eso no pudo poner fabrica en la UE, Berlin, al ser japonesas y para que fueran rentables recibir subvención de la UE
> En USA ha recibido mas de 4.000 M€ de subvenciones, es la Abengoa de USA... caza primas



Tesla fabrica con Panasonic; es una joint venture. La pasta de la factoria la pusieron los dos. Pero no venden a otras empresas.
La cuestion es que ningun fabricante de coches americano usar baterias americanas...excepto Tesla.
La mayoria de los fabricantes americanos compra baterias LG fabricadas en corea y china.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> No tienes que aumentar la potencia...
> ...
> Yo te puedo decir que he cargado mi coche en casas donde sólo tenían 2300 W contratados (10A), tanto dejándolo de día como de noche según el caso.



Hará un año, que en pleno invierno, mi mujer tuvo que acercar en su coche al hospital a una vecina y un casi bebé (que juega con nuestros hijos) porque su coche eléctrico había hecho ese día; un ida y vuelta a su puesto de trabajo (unos 140km) un ir y volver a por los abuelos (80km) y un ida y vuelta a la primera visita de urgencias al hospital (50km).

Cuando empeoró el niño se dió cuenta que no podía ir y volver al hospital (quizá ni podía ir solamente) y pidió ayuda a mi mujer.

El marido andaba fuera de casa, y evidentemente se mueve por media España con un diesel, pero tener un coche eléctrico que anuncia más de 300 km de autonomía (un Kia Niro) tiene esos problemas.

Está familia cargaba a 3.6kW, así que con 2.3 kW hubiera sido aún peor.

Lo realista (si se quiere un coche eléctrico de verdad) es tener la posibilidad de cargar en casa a *7.4 kWh* en caso de urgencia (aunque no se utilice siempre ese límite), que en 1h permite (al menos) cargar para hacer 80 km más de lo que quede en la batería.


Promover que se puede tener un coche eléctrico con potencias de carga de 2.3 kW a 3.6 kW, es un grave error. 
Esas potencias son para cargar una bici eléctrica, un patinete, o poner el horno.


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Dic 2022)

Yo tan contento con mi berlina japonesa motor atmosférico de 2007. Buenos caballos, buenos humos, buen sonido. 

Por el precio del Hyundai ese de ahi arriba, me compro seis o siete coches como el mío. 

QUE LA SIGAN CHUPANDO


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> se llama hibrido enchufable
> 
> creo q es la unica electrificacion viable y aun asi con un poco de "peros" xq tmb necesitas plaza de garaje
> 
> pero lo bueno es q la bateria es infinitamente mas barata, permite hacer el grueso de desplazamientos tontos diarios en modo electrico... viajes mas largos en hibrido con esteroides (gastando 2-3l/100 reales con mucha prestacion) y se puede recargar con una potencia bien normalita usando un enchufe normal y obviamente a malas pues tiras en modo hibrido normal, gastando como un gasofa normal y en momentos puntuales asistencia electrica



como un gasofa normal No! la unidad de potencia sin el aporte electrico es claramente desfavorable al motor normal y no te cuento con mucha carga de peso el coche, es demencialmente peor que un motor tradicional.


----------



## Egam (24 Dic 2022)

Yo me espero a que salgan los motores que funcionan con politicos licuados


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

de todo el OIL, solo el 5% se usa para coches en la UE y USA
si prohibimos en la UE, USA el de explosion, solo con el crecimiento de Africa, Asia con el termicos, nos quedamos igual
del OIL de transporte, el 70% lo gastan aviones y barcos y ellos jamas iran con pilas petacas, ni con velas ni remando


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

para los tesla fan boys y demas especies

los grandes dumpers o volquetes mineros, que pueden cargar 300 toneladas y con ruedas de mas de 3m de diametro
llevan motores eléctricos en cada eje y un generador diessel en el camion......
hibridos desde hace 40 años....

pero elecrtrico a baterias es inviable


----------



## B. Golani (24 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> No tienes que aumentar la potencia. El EV se carga cuando no estás teniendo consumos grandes en el hogar. De hecho hay un elememento que detecta el consumo del hogar, y para o activa la carga dependiendo del tope programado. Por ejm, el coche está cargando pero te pones a hacer unos chuletones usando una sartén de hierro fundido en la placa de inducción, con lo cual pones el fuego de la placa a tope: pues ahí igual el coche durante ese tiempo recibe una intensidad de corriente menor para que ni superes el tope programado ni salte el limitador de la compañía. Cuando termines de usar la placa de inducción ya vuelve a cargar a lo máximo que pueda el coche e instalación.
> 
> Yo te puedo decir que he cargado mi coche en casas donde sólo tenían 2300 W contratados (10A), tanto dejándolo de día como de noche según el caso.



hablas tonterias ( y mentiras ).


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> de todo el OIL, solo el 5% se usa para coches en la UE y USA
> si prohibimos en la UE, USA el de explosion, solo con el crecimiento de Africa, Asia con el termicos, nos quedamos igual
> del OIL de transporte, el 70% lo gastan aviones y barcos y ellos jamas iran con pilas petacas, ni con velas ni remando



es que no tardaran mucho en prohibir los trayectos de 1000 km en avion.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Solo produce para Tesla(y no les basta).
> BYD si vende baterias a otros fabricantes de coches, pero Tesla no. Siempre ha sido deficitaria en produccion de baterias.



las fabrican porque reciben primas del gobierno usa, del taxpayer panchita mucama de hotel
por cada tesla, reciben como 30.000 €....... en total
por eso no compran baterias a otros para no perder la subvencion

esa si va a ser una burbuja de la hostia, el bitcoin es un chiste al lado de tesla


----------



## mmm (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## B. Golani (24 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hará un año, que en pleno invierno, mi mujer tuvo que acercar en su coche al hospital a una vecina y un casi bebé (que juega con nuestros hijos) porque su coche eléctrico había hecho ese día; un ida y vuelta a su puesto de trabajo (unos 140km) un ir y volver a por los abuelos (80km) y un ida y vuelta a la primera visita de urgencias al hospital (50km).
> 
> Cuando empeoró el niño se dió cuenta que no podía ir y volver al hospital (quizá ni podía ir solamente) y pidió ayuda a mi mujer.
> 
> ...



y depende que horno , con 2300 w ,pocos hornos.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es que no tardaran mucho en prohibir los trayectos de 1000 km en avion.



el proximo mundial de futbol en USA MEx y canada iran en barco a vela, 4 meses de travesia


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> y depende que horno , con 2300 w ,pocos hornos.



amen
horno, mas lavadora ya salta
lavadora, microondas con cafe y aspiradora salta
ahora un eléctrico requiere mas cuidados que un caballo vivo en una cuadra
y con menos disponibilidad


----------



## JesZgz (24 Dic 2022)

no se venden en españa por que somos unos tiesos.

A partir de 40.000km/año con los costes actuales de luz y combustible, es una opción muy válida y cada vez lo será mas.

Habeis votado durante años y este es el resultado, ahora no os lamenteis. A comprar coches eléctricos todo el mundo o a oler sobaco en el transporte publico.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (24 Dic 2022)

menuda puta mierda de notícia inventada en un medio generalista, si es que hasta con el pie del titulo te descojonas de la cutrez en la redacción

_"Las grandes empresas de la industria del motor están preocupadas por la falta de adopción en los coches eléctricos, que no están vendiéndose como deberían._* Los fabricantes no saben qué hacer."*


----------



## jotace (24 Dic 2022)

El coche eléctrico es bueno donde un coche de 20 años y mil euros también es bueno, o cualquier utilitario, con la diferencia de que con el utilitario te puedes ir a Paris del tirón cuando quieras.

El que no lo vea así es que no quiere ver.

Tengo una amiga que hace 90 km al día y está pergeñando coche eléctrico más fotovoltaica, no le voy a decir nada, que se meta y disfrute.

Estoy a más de una década de la jubilación y tengo claro que no compro más coches si no es algún usado si se me jode uno de los dos, o para mis nenes o un capricho.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> las fabrican porque reciben primas del gobierno usa, del taxpayer panchita mucama de hotel
> por cada tesla, reciben como 30.000 €....... en total
> por eso no compran baterias a otros para no perder la subvencion
> 
> esa si va a ser una burbuja de la hostia, el bitcoin es un chiste al lado de tesla



No me suena que les subvencionen la fabricacion de baterias. No te estaras refiriendo a los creditos CO2 y las ayudas a la compra de EVs?


----------



## B. Golani (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> amen
> horno, mas lavadora ya salta
> lavadora, microondas con cafe y aspiradora salta
> ahora un eléctrico requiere mas cuidados que un caballo vivo en una cuadra
> y con menos disponibilidad



unn amigo compro un horno que come 3.450w


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> No me suena que les subvencionen la fabricacion de baterias. No te estaras refiriendo a los creditos CO2 y las ayudas a la compra de EVs?



Busque la investigación del congreso usa.
Estado Nevada subvencionan


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (24 Dic 2022)

En 2030 la plebe de la ciudad se desplazará en metro, bus, taxi, patinete, bicicleta o a pie. 

Luego la clase media-alta que sobreviva para entonces, que será poca, podrá vivir tranquila en las afueras y usará el coche eléctrico, que sí, es una mierda comparado con los de combustión, pero que será el único que exista entonces.

Discutir sobre si el coche eléctrico es peor que el de combustión me parece absurdo.


----------



## Javiser (24 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> kei van con motor gasolina de 0.6L manda.



Los kei deportivos tienen su gracia , como el copen, el beat o el capouccino.

En Europa más grandes pero con similar concepto me gustaba el Renault wind y el smart roadster. Y ya algo más bicho, el Abarth 500


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Busque la investigación del congreso usa.
> Estado Nevada subvencionan



Lo mas parecido que he encontrado es esto:

Elon Musk is speaking out against government subsidies. Here's a list of the billions of dollars his businesses have received.



> Nevada provides $1.3 billion in tax breaks and other incentives for a new Tesla "Gigafactory" in 2014



Aunque no esta orientado a baterias en concreto, ni pagan por vehiculo. Es la tipica reduccion de impuestos para que pongan la fabrica en Nevada en lugar de cualquier otro lugar.

Es una buena pasta, pero hay que tener en cuenta que Tesla facturo cincuenta mil millones de dolares este 2022. No va a vivir o morir por este tipo de ayudas.


----------



## Sietebailes (24 Dic 2022)

Los ideales y las chorradas ecolojetas,se acaban cuando nos tocan la cartera.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Dic 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> unn amigo compro un horno que come 3.450w



Los hornos o los termos eléctricos ya exigen una conexión eléctrica de 16A para 3.680w.

Aunque es viable cargar un coche eléctrico con menos potencia, no tiene sentido si realmente se pretende utilizar ese coche como uno "petrolero".

Como ya expliqué antes, hay que tener la potencia suficiente, al menos, para cargar en 1h para hacer unos 100km, por simple urgencia imprevista, y quizá me quedo corto.


----------



## Tales90 (24 Dic 2022)

vaya, es normal quien va a comprar ess basura.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Lo mas parecido que he encontrado es esto:
> 
> Elon Musk is speaking out against government subsidies. Here's a list of the billions of dollars his businesses have received.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpjp (24 Dic 2022)

Quien lo iba a imaginar verdad renobobos de mierda aún recuerdo lo que les pasaba a las brujas veremos qué pasa ahora con los renobobos.


----------



## Orífero (24 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
> ...




¿En qué son mejores? ¿Más potencia? ¿Más autonomía? ¿Más fiabilidad? Cuéntenos. Queremos de saber.


----------



## jpjp (24 Dic 2022)

alb. dijo:


> Hay que ver cuánta tontería hay que leer.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que las ventas de coches eléctricos no dejan de aumentar. Estas experimentando un crecimiento bruta.
> ...



Sabes como acabaron las brujas en la edad media verdad os lo dije hace meses estáis jugando con el dinero de la gente y ya veremos el aguante que tiene la gente.
Y no te pienses que os será fácil esconderos.
Te lo digo recapacitar cuanto antes y aceptar que los países del este Rusia Arabia y demás van a mandar en el mundo antes de que la gente se vuelva contra vosotros y te lo digo desde cariño luego no vais a poder frenarlo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)

*Nadie comenta el por culo que debe ser baja del coche saca cable enchufa- sube al coche desenchufa ????? todos los putos dias y alguno mas de una vez ?*


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Como ya expliqué antes, hay que tener la potencia suficiente, al menos, para cargar en 1h para hacer unos 100km, por simple urgencia imprevista, y quizá me quedo corto.



Para eso tienes los cargadores rapidos. Te vas a uno (por ej. las gasolineras tienen que tener uno por ley a partir de este año), te quedas media horas y sales a tu urgencia.

Tener un cargador de 100 kw en tu casas ni va a ocurrir ni es necesario.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

@Rothmans Racing,
Me parece que se te ha colado el comentario...no leo nada aparte de mi cita.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Para eso tienes los cargadores rapidos. Te vas a uno (por ej. las gasolineras tienen que tener uno por ley a partir de este año), te quedas media horas y sales a tu urgencia.
> 
> Tener un cargador de 100 kw en tu casas ni va a ocurrir ni es necesario.



Pero en el caso que expuse antes, se trataba de llevar (por segunda vez) a un bebé a urgencias, y la vecina que nos pidió ayuda no tenía tiempo de llevar el coche a un punto de carga rápida y esperar 30'.

En una casa hay que tener la posibilidad de cargar con una potencia alta, para al menos asegurar que se dispone de una autonomía básica de unos 100km en sólo una hora ( luego ya que se cargue al ritmo que convenga).

Casi nadie tiene un coche petrolero con sólo el combustible para 10 o 15km y la incertidumbre de no poder llegar a un destino necesario, con el eléctrico el planteamiento debe de ser el mismo.


----------



## boneslayer (24 Dic 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Los 7000€ de subvención, es para que compren uno de estos ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302863




7000eur uno de eso??????

consegui uno de 3kVA (2.4kW) por menos de 400 eur


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Casi nadie tiene un coche petrolero con sólo el combustible para 10 o 15km y la incertidumbre de no poder llegar a un destino necesario, con el eléctrico el planteamiento debe de ser el mismo.



Yo nunca he tenido mi coche electrico con 10 o 15 km de autonomia. Y el que tiene enchufe en casa o en el garaje tampoco.

Lo que planteas es tan infrecuente como ir a arrancar el coche de gasoline y encontrarte que no lo puedes usar porque no arranca por frio o cualquier cosa similar.
Que haces? Pues que vas a hacer, llamar a un taxi...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Dic 2022)

que los vendan en un pack junto con una grafica 4080 de nvidia a ver si hay mas suerte
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> @Rothmans Racing,
> Me parece que se te ha colado el comentario...no leo nada aparte de mi cita.



@Cozumel
puse en el post de Teslas baterias ardiendo la explicacion
Un Tesla: entre las subvenciones de USA, de la UE sobre 100.000 recibe unos 20.000 mas los del comprador que no deja de ser una subvencion al vendedor que aumenta tu demanda
Si el margen neto es negativo o de cero, 4000 M€ sobre 40.000 M€, es un 10%
Es una pasada...


----------



## Jobuk (24 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no, un coche electrico necesita llevar un acero mucho mas fuerte con menor peso, y mucho mas caro, para compensar el exceso de peso de la bateria, a un utilitario electrico le quitas la bateria y todavia tienes 30.000 euros de coche...











MG4 2023: probamos el chollo del coche eléctrico, es chino y... ¡cuesta menos de 20.000 euros!


El Gobierno, los fabricantes de coches e incluso tu cuñado, con una tapa de bravas y desde la barra del bar, te han vendido que la transición a la movilidad eléctrica sería rápida, sencilla y apt




www.diariomotor.com




*MG4 2023: probamos el chollo del coche eléctrico, es chino y... ¡cuesta menos de 20.000 euros!*


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La gente es menos subnormal que los políticos, ballah nadieh lo ehperaba.



No sé, si fuera menos subnormal no tendríamos estos políticos.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Dic 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Pánico en la industria del automóvil y felicidad entre las élites globalistas que lo que desean es que la gente no tenga vehículo propio, ni de combustión ni eléctrico.








Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??


Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo. Los políticos, sobretodo los de la Izmierda, odian los Coches... pero no los suyos lujosos, sino el tuyo. Dia si y dia también hacen normas, prohibiciones, impuestos, con...




www.burbuja.info










Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu coche?? Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Los Bolcheviques odian que tu hijo vaya a un colegio privado, y comparta pupitre con el suyo. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Aeneas2 (24 Dic 2022)

Al final habrá que encontrar una solución a la movilidad PRIVADA individual como el velomóbil.


----------



## Anka Motz (24 Dic 2022)

boneslayer dijo:


> 7000eur uno de eso??????
> 
> consegui uno de 3kVA (2.4kW) por menos de 400 eur



De ironía andamos escasos....


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Dic 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Unos amigos míos se acaban de comprar un Hyundai Kona eléctrico..
> 
> 37.000€ con rebaja de 4000€
> 
> ...



Y verás cuando les llegue la factura de la luz...


----------



## racalmatt (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> manzanas traigo.......
> veo que no tienes formacion alguna tecnica........ ni basica
> contra las leyes de la fisica no se puede ir
> 
> informate sobre lo que te ha escrito un ingeniero y no des la lata...........



No me ofendo, pero manzanas mas bien las tuyas, no?
A ver, no quiero entrar en discusiones, pero explicas algo que no le interesa a nadie...
A un "desinformado" como yo no le interesa saber en qué condiciones se vacía la batería, ni cómo es la dinámica en la entrega de sus últimos kWh... 

Interesa saber, autonomía en tráfico real, coste kilómetro, tiempo de amortización, carga y seguridad.

Pero si quieres, y tienes los conocimientos, explícanos algo que sí interesa, cuándo será el mejor momento para cambiar a EV?


----------



## Alexrc (24 Dic 2022)

Me gasto 40000 euros en un coche eléctrico que vale 20000 e reales y lo que me ahorro en gasolina qué 

Razonamiento de manual


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

racalmatt dijo:


> No me ofendo, pero manzanas mas bien las tuyas, no?
> A ver, no quiero entrar en discusiones, pero explicas algo que no le interesa a nadie...
> A un "desinformado" como yo no le interesa saber en qué condiciones se vacía la batería, ni cómo es la dinámica en la entrega de sus últimos kWh...
> 
> ...



no le interesa a nadie....... porque tu lo dices.......... sr D.Nadie

sigues sin tener ni siquiera mínima comprensión lectora........ ni lógica..........
al ignore


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hasta que descubres que para un kilo de hidrógeno necesitas 9 kilos de agua no salada
> 
> Y otros 9 kilos de agua potable para volver a hacer potable el agua tóxica de la extracción del hidrógeno
> 
> 1000 kilos hidrógeno, usarás 18.000 kilos de agua potable



¿Tú sabes qué es lo que sale del tubo de escape de un vehículo de hidrógeno? 

Por otra parte, el agua que se pueda necesitar no tiene por qué ser potable, así que no hay razón para potabilizarla después.

Y por último: ¿Has calculado cuántos hectómetros cúbicos de agua utilizó Iberdrola hace un año vaciando los embalses para producir electricidad (lo que usan los coches eléctricos)?


----------



## Panko21 (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Para eso tienes los cargadores rapidos. Te vas a uno (por ej. las gasolineras tienen que tener uno por ley a partir de este año), te quedas media horas y sales a tu urgencia.
> 
> Tener un cargador de 100 kw en tu casas ni va a ocurrir ni es necesario.



Y te lo cobrarán a cojon de pato, te van a salir los 100 kms a 20€


----------



## Burbuoso (24 Dic 2022)

Ni con su dinero


----------



## perrosno (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> ESO ES MENTIRA



No se lo cree ni el, amos no jodas. Vaya electricCM. Venga coño ya!!!!


----------



## Kill33r (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Tú sabes qué es lo que sale del tubo de escape de un vehículo de hidrógeno?
> 
> Por otra parte, el agua que se pueda necesitar no tiene por qué ser potable, así que no hay razón para potabilizarla después.
> 
> Y por último: ¿Has calculado cuántos hectómetros cúbicos de agua utilizó Iberdrola hace un año vaciando los embalses para producir electricidad (lo que usan los coches eléctricos)?



A ver iluminati 

Sabes que ocurre cuando secas los cauces de los ríos por qué dedicas ese agua para extraer hidrógeno?

Pollaboba, aún no te he sumado la electricidad necesaria, que mucha tendría que ser con esas presas hidrogeneradoras 

Por qué la eólica y solar seguramente sea de noche y sin viento 

Pollaboba, si tanta agua sobra, porque hay sequía en el sur de España donde los agricultores tienen que regar con agua de desaladoras con un rendimiento del 3% en el mejor de los casos?

Sabes a cuánto está el litro de agua desalada?

Quieres cagar con el dedo metido en el culo 

Si el litio y el sodio es un fake,el hidrógeno es como la vacuna del covid, no sólo no da inmunidad, sino que mata y enferma 

Pollaboba


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Y te lo cobrarán a cojon de pato, te van a salir los 100 kms a 20€



Pues no te voy a mentir, es dificil de predecir. El año pasado los cargadores rapidos me salian a unos 3 euros los 100km. Hace nada hice un viaje largo y la cosa me oscilaba entre los 4 y los 7 euros. Supongo que ahora habra vuelto a bajar, porque va relacionado con el precio de la luz y acaba de bajar.

La cosa es que para tener coche electrico ahora mismo lo que interesa es cargar en casa, o si puedes, cargar en alguno de los cargadores "lentos" baratos o gratis que ahi. Si no me hace falta carga rapida, normalmente a mi los 100 km me salen a un 1 euros/100 km.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Sabes que ocurre cuando secas los cauces de los ríos por qué dedicas ese agua para extraer hidrógeno?



A mi no me convence la tecnologia de hidrogeno para coches, pero al cesar lo que es del cesar: el consumo de agua que pueda requerir una economica de hidrogeno no es nada al lado del consumo requerido para agricultura.
Gastas mas agua al mes tirando de la cisterna del water de la que te haria falta para un coche de hidrogeno.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> A ver iluminati
> 
> Sabes que ocurre cuando secas los cauces de los ríos por qué dedicas ese agua para extraer hidrógeno?
> 
> ...



A ver, illuminati, pollaboba...

¿De verdad te tengo que explicar qué es lo que sucede con lo que sale del tubo de escape de un vehículo de hidrógeno?

Por otra parte, no es necesario que el agua sea dulce, por eso se están levantando plantas de hidrógeno verde en Bilbao, La Coruña, Valencia, Huelva y Barcelona, todas pegadas al mar.

Pollaboba.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> A mi no me convence la tecnologia de hidrogeno para coches, pero al cesar lo que es del cesar: el consumo de agua que pueda requerir una economica de hidrogeno no es nada al lado del consumo requerido para agricultura.
> Gastas mas agua al mes tirando de la cisterna del water de la que te haria falta para un coche de hidrogeno.



A ver pollaboba 

Un camión, solo un camión, gasta 1000 litros cada 48 horas, harían falta casi 20 toneladas de agua no salada solo para moverlo 2 días 

No te cuento la electricidad necesaria, porque entonces no volverías a abrir la boca 

No se trata de lo que te guste o no te guste, se trata de ser objetivo 
Te imaginas 190.000 trailers?
Sabes que mucha de la electricidad para generar la electrosis sería ciclo combinado y carbón ?



Estas vacunado verdad?


----------



## The near is end (24 Dic 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> La mayoría de edificios de pisos desde los 90 los construyen con garaje incluido (mínimo una plaza por cada vivienda), y los unifamiliares construidos desde los 80/90 prácticamente todos tienen plaza de garaje (o individual o comunitaria si forman una urbanización), por lo que el problema lo tienen los que vivan en viviendas construidas antes de los 90, que no solían incluir garaje a menos que fueran de gama media-alta y alta, y que suponen muchos millones de viviendas en todo el país.
> 
> Por desgracia soy de los que piensa que el eléctrico será incapaz de sustituir al 100% de los vehículos con motor de combustión interna en países como España, por lo que la población se dividirá entre los que puedan comprar y mantener un eléctrico (clase media, media-alta y alta, ambas en retroceso), y los que no puedan comprar uno (clase baja y media-baja), por lo que tendrán que depender del transporte público y del alquiler puntual tipo carsharing.



Yo creo que para esas personas, que no renunciaran a su coche, haran vehiculos de 20-30 kwh de bateria y de precio asequible. Coches modestos pero con su "peazo tablet" en el centro del salpicadero y a 14000 E a pagar en 8 años. Marcas chinas con baterias ByD. y pensados para 150-180 km de autonomia . Eso para el que tenga posibilidad de cargador en casa, quie no tenga garaje pues tendra que buscar una solucion...


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Un camión, solo un camión, gasta 1000 litros cada 48 horas, harían falta casi 20 toneladas de agua no salada solo para moverlo 2 días



Y que tiene de particular que un trailer gaste 20 toneladas de agua? Un solo semi remolque mueve hasta 24 toneladas de mercancias, muchas mas de lo que una persona consume en 1 año entre comida, ropa, mobiliario etc...


> No te cuento la electricidad necesaria, porque entonces no volverías a abrir la boca



La electricidad que requeire un semi remolque electrico es de unos 100 kwh a los 100 km. En hidrogeno seria el triple, unos 300 kwh.
Vuelvo a preguntar: que tienen de particular esos numeros. Eres uno de esos papanatas que se asombra ante los numero con mas de dos ceros?


> Te imaginas 190.000 trailers?



Me los puedo imaginar e incluso estimar el consumo de agua necesario anualmente, e incluso compararlo con el consumo agricola. Es lo que tiene no ser un anumerico ni asustarse contando ceros.


> Sabes que mucha de la electricidad para generar la electrosis sería ciclo combinado y carbón ?



Y eso a que viene ahora? Estabas lloriqueando por el consumo de agua, si no recuerdo mal. Centrate.


> Estas vacunado verdad?



A ti te va el rollito de la tierra plana, verdad?


----------



## ChortiHunter (24 Dic 2022)

>No os preocupéis goyim en doritocuevas cuyos padres os han regalado un cochecito. Cuando os metamos, para empezar, un incremento inicial de 300% impuestos sobre los combustibles contaminantes vais a demandar coches eléctricos.


----------



## Julc (24 Dic 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Normal, nadie quiere pagar el doble o el triple para ir de A a B.
> 
> Que la época de los "early adopters" de los eléctricos ya pasó, que dejen de inflar precios, que el coche tiene mayor simplicidad mecánica y el coste de la batería puede añadir 2 ó 3 mil euros más, no duplicar o triplicar el precio.



Y entre A y B, píllate un hotel porque no tienes autonomía


----------



## Julc (24 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Normal, es la primera vez en la historia humana que la tecnología que te pretenden vender es peor que la que ya tienes.



Como cuando quitaron el Concorde.
Un salto para atrás.


----------



## AMP (24 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> 11 euros en 100 km un electrico?? no jodas hombre. Si lo cargas en casa, mi amigo por ejemplo con Repsol tiene tarifa de esa de la OCU, a 0,12 cm Kmh ,aunque tienen placas con excedentes, y paga una mierda de luz. Cargar los 60kwH le cuestan 7 euros su no tuviera placas, para mas de 400 km. la carga de fin de semana, si la hace de dia, le sale casi gratis. Unos 50 euros al mes, le cuestan para 8 llenados de la bateria. Pero al tener excedentes, luego no le quedara ni en 20-30 euros al mes.



El 90% de la población ni tiene placas ni puede ponerlas.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> A ver pollaboba
> 
> *Un camión, solo un camión, gasta 1000 litros cada 48 horas*, harían falta casi 20 toneladas de agua no salada solo para moverlo 2 días
> 
> ...



Un camión está limitado al uso del tacógrafo, y son 45 horas de conducción a la semana repartidas en 6 jornadas.

45h x 90kms = 4.050kms semanales como máximo (cosa que en ruta nacional es imposible de conseguir y en internacional también).

4.050kms x 30L/100kms = 1.215L de gasóleo a la semana como máximo.

Teniendo en cuenta que 1kg de hidrógeno rinde como 6L de gasóleo, a un tráiler le bastaría con 200kgs de hidrógeno para moverse una semana entera, o bien 33kgs para moverse "48 horas".


No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, pollaboba.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Y que tiene de particular que un trailer gaste 20 toneladas de agua? Un solo semi remolque mueve hasta 24 toneladas de mercancias, muchas mas de lo que una persona consume en 1 año entre comida, ropa, mobiliario etc...
> 
> La electricidad que requeire un semi remolque electrico es de unos 100 kwh a los 100 km. En hidrogeno seria el triple, unos 300 kwh.
> Vuelvo a preguntar: que tienen de particular esos numeros. Eres uno de esos papanatas que se asombra ante los numero con mas de dos ceros?
> ...



no jodas,
ahora el problema del coche electrico es el consumo de agua......... la agricultura
no sabeis que inventar para defender las pilas petacas con ruedas
sobre todo criticando otros productos en lugar de mostrar las ventajas competitivas de las pila pètacas, que son cero

si quieres hablar de agua, hablamos de toda la que consume la mineria para fabricar las pila petacas o su reciclaje final


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

AMP dijo:


> El 90% de la población ni tiene placas ni puede ponerlas.



si instalas placas y produces en los valles, no las amortizas, debes producir en los picos que es cuando no hay luz, de noche o en dias sin sol y lluvia y por lo tanto sin ..........

no saben como mentir al solitario


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> no jodas,
> ahora el problema del coche electrico es el consumo de agua......... la agricultura
> no sabeis que inventar para defender las pilas petacas con ruedas
> sobre todo criticando otros productos en lugar de mostrar las ventajas competitivas de las pila pètacas, que son cero
> ...



Me dices a mi? Yo no veo ningun problema con el agua, me parece que te equivocas de persona.
Prefiero los electricos, pero a mi me da igual si se desarrollan los coches de hidrogeno o no, y ademas no creo que haya ningun problema con el agua.


----------



## Digamelon (24 Dic 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> No pasa nada, suben el precio de los coches de combustión un 300% y arreglado.



No les des ideeeaaaas


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que 1kg de hidrógeno rinde como 6L de gasóleo, a un tráiler le bastaría con 200kgs de hidrógeno para moverse una semana entera, o bien 33kgs para moverse "48 horas".



No se de donde has sacado esas cifras, pero creo que estan mal. Un semi de hidrogeno traga unos 9 kg de hidrogeno a los 100 km.


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> No se de donde has sacado esas cifras, pero creo que estan mal. Un semi de hidrogeno traga unos 9 kg de hidrogeno a los 100 km.



Las saco del consumo del Toyota Mirai, que es lo más fiable que tenemos a día de hoy a pesar de ser una tecnología en pañales que obviamente habrá de mejorar.

No obstante, un semirremolque no consume nada; lo consume todo la tractora.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Pues si el hidrógeno es caro y difícil de manejar, pues el eléctrico es mucho peor.
> 
> Baterías de 600Kg que tira por tierra la eficiencia del vehículo y por supuesto su autonomía, baterías que a los 3 ó 4 años han perdido una significativa capacidad de carga y por lo tanto autonomía, altísimo coste de la propia baterías, materiales escasos que cada día aumentan de precio por su alta demanda e imposibilidad de construir vehículos por falta de tierras raras, que unido a altos tiempos de carga, riesgo de incendio y/o explosión de las baterías, además que se requeriría multiplicar el parque eléctrico y su potencia a nival mundial hacen al hidrógeno un juego de niños si de complejidad y costes hablamos si lo comparamos con los coches eléctricos.
> 
> ...



Que tengas que argumentar citando a Turiel.... en fin.

No te preocupes, te lo vuelvo a repetir en un mundo con energía infinita sería complicado defender el hidrógeno pero al menos tendrías argumentos. En el mundo actual es imposible. 

P.D.: ni cotiza que trabajas en algo relacionado con el motor de combustión.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Dic 2022)

Cipotex dijo:


> Ahora que ya están listos los combustibles sintéticos, que te permiten conducir tu coche de hace 20 años contaminando casi nada, que le den por culo al eléctrico……



No, el combustible sintético es carísimo entre otros motivos pq se necesita muchísima energía para producirlo.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Las saco del consumo del Toyota Mirai, que es lo más fiable que tenemos a día de hoy a pesar de ser una tecnología en pañales que obviamente habrá de mejorar.



Me parece muy dificil extrapolar el consumo de un camion a partir del Mirai...hay que hacer demasiadas suposiciones.
Los 9 kg salen de google, pero haciendo mi propia aproximacion:
- Un kg de hidrogeno contiene 33 kwh de energia
- Las fuel cells de hidrogeno tienen una eficiencia del 40-60%.
- La energia mecanica requerida para hacer 100 km del camion es de unos 115 kwh.
...me da unos 7 kg cada 100 km.



> No obstante, un semirremolque no consume nada; lo consume todo la tractora.



Bueno bueno, tampoco es para ponerse pedante; te he corregido el numero porque me ha parecido que era apropiado. A mi ya me va bien que pongas numeros (la mayoria no lo hace), pero ya que lo haces no esta de mas intentar cotejarlos.


----------



## trancos123 (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> para los tesla fan boys y demas especies
> 
> los grandes dumpers o volquetes mineros, que pueden cargar 300 toneladas y con ruedas de mas de 3m de diametro
> llevan motores eléctricos en cada eje y un generador diessel en el camion......
> ...











El vehículo eléctrico más grande del mundo genera más energía de la que consume


El sistema de frenado regenerativo de la bestia recaptura suficiente energía para recargar la energía que el eDumper usó al subir.




 ecoinventos.com













eDumper, el volquete eléctrico de 50 toneladas que prueban en una cantera suiza


El coche eléctrico más grande del mundo pesa 50 toneladas, se llama eDumper, tiene una batería de 700 kWh (siete veces más potente que la batería que da vida al Tesla Model S) y en cada viaje genera electricidad. Ahorra entre 500,000 y 100,000 litros de diésel cada año. El...




energiminas.com


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Me dices a mi? Yo no veo ningun problema con el agua, me parece que te equivocas de persona.
> Prefiero los electricos, pero a mi me da igual si se desarrollan los coches de hidrogeno o no, y ademas no creo que haya ningun problema con el agua.



puede ser
otra utopia
fabricar hidrógeno con hidrolisis del aguaconsume muchísima energia para luego quemarlo, se emite la misma: entalpías libre de Gibbs, por no hablar de licuarlo, criogenizar, almacenarlo, transportarlo, regasificarlo, etc etc debemos sumar toda esta energía
es como subir empujando una bici a una montaña para luego tirarse y decir que nos baja la gravedad
con espejitos es imposible producir hidrogeno
para eso quemamos combustibles fosiles, energéticamente es mejor


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Me parece muy dificil extrapolar el consumo de un camion a partir del Mirai...hay que hacer demasiadas suposiciones.
> Los 9 kg salen de google, pero haciendo mi propia aproximacion:
> - Un kg de hidrogeno contiene 33 kwh de energia
> - Las fuel cells de hidrogeno tienen una eficiencia del 40-60%.
> ...



Bueno, a mí me da unos 5kgs. Lo podemos dejar en 6kgs si quieres, pero la tecnología mejorará y acabarán consumiendo menos que eso.

De todas formas, con combustible fósil siempre consumirán más energía que tirando de una batería por el elevadísimo par motor que se consigue con un motor eléctrico (un vehículo de hidrógeno no deja de ser un eléctrico), así que me inclino a pensar que la equivalencia está más cerca de los 5kgs que de los 7kgs cada 100kms, pero para el caso da lo mismo.

Lo que venía a decirle a ese gañán es que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que consume un camión ni de cuánto rinde el hidrógeno.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Lo que venía a decirle a ese gañán es que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que consume un camión ni de cuánto rinde el hidrógeno.



En eso desde luego no vamos a discrepar...el tio entiende el tema como le apetece. Para el, el asunto es decir que es imposible si o si.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Y que tiene de particular que un trailer gaste 20 toneladas de agua? Un solo semi remolque mueve hasta 24 toneladas de mercancias, muchas mas de lo que una persona consume en 1 año entre comida, ropa, mobiliario etc...
> 
> La electricidad que requeire un semi remolque electrico es de unos 100 kwh a los 100 km. En hidrogeno seria el triple, unos 300 kwh.
> Vuelvo a preguntar: que tienen de particular esos numeros. Eres uno de esos papanatas que se asombra ante los numero con mas de dos ceros?
> ...



Pedazo hijo de puta, que lo más escaso para el humano es la falta de agua
Pedazo mierda seca matemático

En Alemania están quemando carbón para calentarse, y ahora el numeritos matemático quiere meter la electricidad de ese carbón y gas a crear electrolisis por miles de millones de metros cúbicos de agua para mover coches y camiones

Pedazo de mierda, cada vez que transformas energia aumentas las pérdidas

Estas vacunado con 3 dosis, aplaudiste en el bacon siendo el último del edificio en parar, y encima te veo con ffp2,lo acabas de confirmar


----------



## Kill33r (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Un camión está limitado al uso del tacógrafo, y son 45 horas de conducción a la semana repartidas en 6 jornadas.
> 
> 45h x 90kms = 4.050kms semanales como máximo (cosa que en ruta nacional es imposible de conseguir y en internacional también).
> 
> ...



Hijo de la gran puta un camión gasta 32 a 40 litros cada 100 km 

En dos días de curro se ha fumado los 1000 litros hijo de la grandísima puta,soy quinta rueda 

Pollaboba x2


----------



## Kill33r (25 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> No se de donde has sacado esas cifras, pero creo que estan mal. Un semi de hidrogeno traga unos 9 kg de hidrogeno a los 100 km.



Consume que?
En ciclo Otto o en pila de hidrógeno 

No sabes ni de lo que hablas


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (25 Dic 2022)

mi kangoo nueva 2003 13.500, la que venden ahora desde 25.000.

Va a comprar SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hijo de la gran puta *un camión gasta 32 a 40 litros cada 100 km*
> 
> En dos días de curro se ha fumado los 1000 litros hijo de la grandísima puta,soy quinta rueda
> 
> Pollaboba x2



¿Y qué llevas, un Barreiros o un Pegaso? 

Mi Scania R450 gasta 26'7L/100kms de media, y tiene ya 1.300.000kms, así que aún he sido generoso con los 30 litros, hijo de la gran puta, pollaboba.


Por cierto, en dos días, máximo 19 horas de conducción multiplicados por 90kms = 1710kms x 40L/100kms = *684 litros*

Si quieres inventarte las cosas, al menos echa cuentas para que no sea tan fácil pillarte


----------



## Kill33r (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Y qué llevas, un Barreiros o un Pegaso?
> 
> Mi Scania R450 gasta 26'7L/100kms de media, y tiene ya 1.300.000kms, así que aún he sido generoso con los 30 litros, hijo de la gran puta, pollaboba.



Pedazo mierda triste

Es un frigorífico subnormal profundo

Otro que está vacunado


----------



## crucificado_telecos (25 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Consume que?
> En ciclo Otto o en pila de hidrógeno
> 
> No sabes ni de lo que hablas



Primero insultas a mi santa madre y luego quieres continuar debate? Como funciona eso?

Anda, tomate una valeriana y vuelvete al subforo conspiraciones donde estaras con los tuyos; ellos si te comprenden. 
Estos disgustos que te hacen rabiar te pasan por salirte de tus dominios y tratar de debatir con seres racionales.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Primero insultas a mi santa madre y luego quieres continuar debate? Como funciona eso?
> 
> Anda, tomate una valeriana y vuelvete al subforo conspiraciones donde estaras con los tuyos; ellos si te comprenden.
> Estos disgustos que te hacen rabiar te pasan por salirte de tus dominios y tratar de debatir con seres racionales.



HDLGP no vas a enseñar a un padre a hacer hijos

Pedazo de subnormal profundo

El 26.7 l vacunado te voy a llamar

Además Darwin a gente como tú le pasará factura con la distopía cuando te aprietes las 4a dosis HDLGP


----------



## crucificado_telecos (25 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El 26.7 l vacunado te voy a llamar



Me estas confundiendo con @Gatoo_? 
No me deberia reir, pero no puedo evitarlo.
Saben tus tutores que andas escribiendo barbaridades por internet? Ten cuidado, a ver si te van a castigar...


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Pedazo mierda triste
> 
> Es un frigorífico subnormal profundo
> 
> Otro que está vacunado



El mío también es un frigorífico, subnormal profundo.

¿Qué es exactamente lo que cambia para que un frigorífico se trague 13 litros más? Venga, suéltalo que me quiero reír


----------



## Busivtec (25 Dic 2022)

Se ven bastantes coches nuevos, ojo mucho renting, esque los precios son de demencia un Ford fiesta con cuatro cosas se va a 18 k por ejemplo, la mierda de tener que introducir los sistemas adas por cojones, microbibridacion, phev, para la estúpida pegatinita no iba a salir gratis, joder esque pagas 35k 40k por un cajeton de pilas que hace 300 kilómetros reales y que a los 6 7 años con suerte está en la mitad de la vida útil, si esque es una puta estafa, por no hablar de los problemas que irán saliendo, la mayoría de coches que paran por el taller tienen entre 6 7 años, y las facturas no son bajas, cambios automáticos, muchas egr, faps, charcazos de aceite en los cubre Carter.... Desde 2005 2007 más menos dejo la pena invertir en caja nueva , pues ahora esperate a ver qué tipo de averías y problemas irán dando todas las lavadoras ecohibridas eléctricas y demás en los años venideros y cuántos sabrán meterle mano, hierro de los 90 para disfrutar y hierro de 2003 para día a día asta que me los quiten de mis manos muertas mandaa!


----------



## Topacio (25 Dic 2022)

El futuro será (y parte del presente es) similar a la cuba de los años 60. En el 2045 la gente aún conducirá Seat Ibizas y Hyundai Konas porque los sueldos no daran para más. Si es que los politicos y la economía global no se cargan al 80% de la población


----------



## tracrium (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El mío también es un frigorífico, subnormal profundo.
> 
> ¿Qué es exactamente lo que cambia para que un frigorífico se trague 13 litros más? Venga, suéltalo que me quiero reír



¿Dejarle las puertas abiertas?


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> ¿Dejarle las puertas abiertas?



Deja, deja... que quiero ver lo que me suelta


----------



## Charles B. (25 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se compró un Renault Zoe y lo estrenó con un Madrid Barcelona......13 putas horas, 3 cargas, y a 90 todo el rato. Dice que un horror.
> 
> He de decir que la compra de mi amigo si está justificada, pues vive en la avenida de Barcelona de Madrid, al lado de Atocha, y por su trabajo se debe mover muchísimo por el centro de Madrid cada día para ir de un sitio a otro ( es arquitecto), así que para ese uso urbano exclusivo un coche eléctrico no es mala idea, además lo aparcas donde quieres y te olvidas de zona azul. Y el Zoe es "barato" y recortadiito para aparcar y moverte por ciudad, pero amplio y con algo de maletero por si necesita hacer la compra o llevar algo. Luego claro tiene otro coche para el uso normal , un ds7



Tu amigo es un poquito mermado. Intentar hacer un Madrid-Barcelona con un Zoe y comprarse un Ds...


----------



## Javiser (25 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Tu amigo es un poquito mermado. Intentar hacer un Madrid-Barcelona con un Zoe y comprarse un Ds...



Hombre, lo intentó por aquello de precios hR en coche, pero no es la idea para lo que lo compró. Fue una excepción .

Por cierto, el ds está muy chulo. A mi me gusta


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Pánico en la industria del motor por las malas ventas de los coches eléctricos
> 
> 
> Las grandes empresas de la industria del motor están preocupadas por la falta de adopción en los coches eléctricos, que no están vendiéndose como...
> ...




Son una estafa.

Prestaciones de mierda a precio de oro, reparaciones prohibitivas y una vida útil que no supera los 8-10 años como mucho con lo cual la amortización es ruinosa. ¿Quién da más?

Además es mentira que sean ecológicos, lo realmente ecológico es seguir con el coche viejo hasta que reviente, que es lo que hago yo (30 años de nada tiene el nene).


LA GRAN ESTAFA DE LOS COCHES ELECTRICOS -Revelión TV


----------



## Viviendo Digno (25 Dic 2022)

The Economist ya os lo ha dicho: en el tablero de juego del futuro, Europa está fuera. 

Muerta del todo.


----------



## algemeine (25 Dic 2022)

Los clientes de esas empresas hace mucho que dejaron de ser niños y jugar con coches a pilas, son hombres que quieren gasolina pura y dura.


----------



## -carrancas (25 Dic 2022)

un saludo al florero elias


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Dic 2022)

Tisone dijo:


> Los eléctricos a día de hoy son para unos pocos privilegiados que tengan donde enchufarlos, los que aparcamos en la calle no tenemos opción.




La plutocracia sionista de la que las son lacayos las mierdocracias occidentales detesta que plebeyines como Vd o como yo tengan coche. Ni odian el coche, ni tienen una conciencia ecológica ultradesarrollada, *simplemente* _*odian que Vd tenga coche*_.


----------



## Dmtry (25 Dic 2022)

Qué se metan sus putos coches de pilas por el OGT, es el mercado amigo.


----------



## Charles B. (25 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Entre el tráfico y lo radares nunca supero los 80-90km/h con coche de gasolina. Y cojo la autovía a diario.



Pues eres un peligro público. Si te cruzas en mi ruta te paso por encima.


----------



## Charles B. (25 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Ayer vi este vídeo y me pareció interesante:



Muy interesante, gracias por el vídeo. Calero manda.


----------



## Charles B. (25 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Inviable para viajes largos, está claro. Pero –a pesar de su alto costo y muchas desventajas– el auto eléctrico es perfectamente viable para su uso en ciudad y distancias medias (hasta unos 150 km).
> Por otro lado, guste o no guste, no hay alternativa, porque los 'térmicos' van a estar prohibidos en el futuro...



150 km diarios es una distancia corta, no media, si vives en la periferia de Madrid. Es que es lo de siempre, los campesinos tenéis otra forma de medir las distancias. Si vives en la periferia madrileña y dependes del coche para trabajar un eléctrico barato NO TE LLEGA ni de coña.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Son una estafa.
> 
> Prestaciones de mierda a precio de oro, reparaciones prohibitivas y una vida útil que no supera los 8-10 años como mucho con lo cual la amortización es ruinosa. ¿Quién da más?
> 
> ...



Pues imagínate los de hidrógeno ciclo Otto o atkinson o pila de combustible



Si los de litio o sodio arden,espérate los de 25 kilos de hidrógeno a 300 bares de presión 

Me río de las termobaricas de Putin


----------



## mikiflush (25 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un coche eléctrico, excepto por la batería es infinitamente más barato.
> Los motores eléctricos son mucho más baratos que los de combustión.



Las averías son muchísimo más caras.

Véase problemas con rodamientos y cambio de motor de los Hyundai eléctricos.


----------



## trancos123 (25 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Pues eres un peligro público. Si te cruzas en mi ruta te paso por encima.



Con el tráfico que hay difícilmente podrás superar tales velocidades.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Dic 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Las averías son muchísimo más caras.
> 
> Véase problemas con rodamientos y cambio de motor de los Hyundai eléctricos.



Los Hyundai son híbridos


----------



## Vercingetorix (25 Dic 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> No pasa nada, suben el precio de los coches de combustión un 300% y arreglado.



Ya está pasando

Los coches son cada vez más caros

El resultado es que la gente estira cada vez más la vida de los coches, haciendo que el parque móvil sea cada vez más viejo y que aumente el mercado de segunda mano.


----------



## Hero of the day (25 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Mi eléctrico tendrá cerca 9 años, la batería está perfecta. Eso de 4 o 5 años no es cierto en los coches decentes. Lo importante es buscar uno en el que la batería esté bien tratada por los sistemas del vehículo, es decir bien climatizada y que se mantenga en un rango de carga óptimo (que ni se descargue más de cierto punto ni se cargue a tope; de hecho hay coches que mantienen la batería en ese rango de 20%-80%). Había coches malísimos, como por ejm ciertos Nissan Leaf, donde el sistema de climatización de la batería era una birrira por aire y esta se degradaba mucho, y hay casos que son lo opuesto.
> 
> Respecto al precio de la electricidad: yo lo tengo a 0,15 €/kWh y no tengo tope de gas, me queda un año de contrato a ese precio, ya veremos después. Así me salen los 100km como a 2,25-2,85 €. El precio de la luz está ahora tan inflado por la guerra de Ucrania y las AUTO-sanciones que nos hemos autoimpuesto, pero eso no es lo normal. Por contra los precios de la gasolina-gasóleo sí están a un precio que puede ser normal, de hecho los he visto más caros en tiempos pasados.
> 
> ...



Mira en todas las cosas en las que hay que fijarse para que el eléctrico te salga a cuenta.

Y ahora mira Ibizas y Polos de los años 2000 machacados del uso, y que siguen funcionando dpm y qué necesitas tener en cuenta para que te den un buen servicio... que es casi nada


----------



## Jobuk (25 Dic 2022)

Alexrc dijo:


> Me gasto 40000 euros en un coche eléctrico que vale 20000 e reales y lo que me ahorro en gasolina qué
> 
> Razonamiento de manual



20.000 euros financiados en la mayoria de los casos aunque ya hay eléctricos mucho mas baratos como los MG casi al precio de un térmico.


----------



## Jobuk (25 Dic 2022)

Va a cambiar la movilidad, yo estoy seguro.
Yo soy de Madrid y aqui por ejemplo el transporte publico funciona muy bien, en Madrid Capital hablo pero sigo viendo a mucha gente en coche que esta todos los dias perdiendo mucho dinero y en algunos casos tambien tiempo.

Hay algo que no se ha dicho y es que creo que las motos tanto eléctricas como térmicas van a subir bastante en ventas y voy a poner un ejemplo de una que es ideal para ciudad y desplazamientos cortos que gasta muy poco .









Honda CB125F 2021: Euro 5 y consumo de récord


Honda renueva la CB125F: 11 kilos más ligera, ecológica y capaz de recorrer más de 66 kilómetros con un litro de gasolina.




es.motor1.com






Consumo real 2 litros justos o incluso menos, seguro 100 euros, numerito 15 , aparcas en la puerta , sin perder tiempo en atascos, precio unos 2700.
El ahorro es brutal si puedes prescindir de un coche por algo asi, tambien motos eléctricas cada vez mas baratas en esa cilindrada.

En mi casa nos hemos quedado con un coche y el segundo lo cambiamos por una moto, es de mas cilidrada, una integra 750 pero consigo consumos tirando por lo alto en ciudad de un híbrido entre 4, 4,5 y en carretera menos que cualquier coche, fácilmente 3,5 litros, que si hubiese pillado uno de 125 eficiente como una honda cb 125, forza 125 etc andaría sobre los dos litros de media.

Se que la moto no es para todo el mundo, pero al final debido no ya al precio de la gasolina sino del los coches tanto térmicos como eléctricos tan elevado hara que muchos quieran o no tengan que terminar en moto.


----------



## Kapitoh (25 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Mi eléctrico tendrá cerca 9 años, la batería está perfecta. Eso de 4 o 5 años no es cierto en los coches decentes. Lo importante es buscar uno en el que la batería esté bien tratada por los sistemas del vehículo, es decir bien climatizada y que se mantenga en un rango de carga óptimo (que ni se descargue más de cierto punto ni se cargue a tope; de hecho hay coches que mantienen la batería en ese rango de 20%-80%). Había coches malísimos, como por ejm ciertos Nissan Leaf, donde el sistema de climatización de la batería era una birrira por aire y esta se degradaba mucho, y hay casos que son lo opuesto.
> 
> Respecto al precio de la electricidad: yo lo tengo a 0,15 €/kWh y no tengo tope de gas, me queda un año de contrato a ese precio, ya veremos después. Así me salen los 100km como a 2,25-2,85 €. El precio de la luz está ahora tan inflado por la guerra de Ucrania y las AUTO-sanciones que nos hemos autoimpuesto, pero eso no es lo normal. Por contra los precios de la gasolina-gasóleo sí están a un precio que puede ser normal, de hecho los he visto más caros en tiempos pasados.
> 
> ...



Escribes y te expresas igual que el tontopolla del Alejandro Pérez de YouTube que se hace pajas con cada MG nuevo que sacan (te pagarán bien por detrás supongo). Al ignore.

Enviado desde mi F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zirick (25 Dic 2022)

No aceptamos la transición a la pila de hidrógeno?, no me lo esperaba


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Las averías son muchísimo más caras.
> 
> Véase problemas con rodamientos y cambio de motor de los Hyundai eléctricos.



Y los bloquean por software para que solo pases por sus talleres y piezas originales


----------



## rafabogado (25 Dic 2022)

Los lobbies tienen buenos amigos arriba. En breve, un empujón para la venta de eléctricos e híbridos.









Listado de las 149 ciudades españolas que deberán tener zonas de circulación ZBE en 2023


A partir de 2023, las 149 ciudades españolas de más de 50.000 habitantes deberán tener zonas de circulación ZBE (Zonas de Bajas Emisiones). Te facilitamos el...




www.autopista.es


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Pasa como las vacunas. 
Los eléctricos son tan tan tan buenos, que los poseedores quieren que el resto les digamos que ha sido una compra excelente... no les vale con su propia opinión y eso que es su dinero

Si me toca el Tesla3 de BBVA lo vendo al 80%PVP sin estrenar

Seguiré con mi Honda Hornet 100 cv , 4 cilindros y 600cc para Madrid 
Y mi Audi A4 quattro turbo gasolina. Cuando filomena bien que me movía....
Y si ganó un pellizco me compraré un 8 cilindros BMW serie 650 u otro AUDI quattro. Serie 5, 6 o 7

Las pilas petaca para los niños en reyes.


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> A ver iluminati
> 
> Sabes que ocurre cuando secas los cauces de los ríos por qué dedicas ese agua para extraer hidrógeno?
> 
> ...



Anda renobobo a la vista tanto te preocupan los cauces que llevamos más de 40 con presas y no te preocupas de los pájaros y de la condenación que producen las placas verdad renobobo hipócrita


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Jobuk dijo:


> 20.000 euros financiados en la mayoria de los casos aunque ya hay eléctricos mucho mas baratos como los MG casi al precio de un térmico.



MG de plastico, autonomia real de menos de 200 km, vamos como una vespa

COMPAREMOS


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Son una estafa.
> 
> Prestaciones de mierda a precio de oro, reparaciones prohibitivas y una vida útil que no supera los 8-10 años como mucho con lo cual la amortización es ruinosa. ¿Quién da más?
> 
> ...



Los coches a pilas son lo más contaminante que hay reciclaje de baterías y las tierras raras hablan habiendo cálculos son lo más sucio de la tierra.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> En los años 70 mi padre vendió una casa vieja por 80.000 pesetas para comprarse una furgoneta usada por 400.000.
> 
> Un primo en los 80 vendió un piso en Valencia y aún tuvo que poner dinero para comprar un Renault 9.
> 
> En aquellos años había una fracción de los coches que hay ahora. A eso vamos.



¿Una furgoneta usada por 400.000 Ptas en los 70?

¡Pero si muchos coches nuevos rondaban las 350.000!

¿Era una Mercedes MB-100?

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## GarciaBarbon (25 Dic 2022)

selenio dijo:


> La industria del automóvil en Europa al apostar todo al rojo del VE, junto a su élite de políticos subnormales, psicópatas e HDGP, se ha pegado un tiro en el pie de cojones.
> 
> Han apostado por algo mucho peor que lo que hay y encima no tienen, lo principal, las fábricas de baterías , ni la tecnología y materias primas para hacerlas, vamos lo han apostado todo a una tecnologia que está verde y con mucho que desarrollar para igualar a sus homólogos de combustión, con algo tan sencillo como facilidad de carga y autonomía donde el VE, ni le huele al VCI.
> 
> ...




el Litio...

que han dicho por lo de la "nueva" energia infinita , que han presentado como gran exito los USAnos su experimento de la fusion de hidrógeno, que la mejor opcion para producir el combustible, los isótopos, es a partir de LITIO, 

por lo que energia del futuro, que sera barata, me parece a mi que no. Si es que llegamos a esa rentabilidad y produción de kilovatios "gratis" en un futuro.


----------



## >zen< (25 Dic 2022)

Que publiciten que es un expiremento transmedioambiental, lo mismo tienen suerte como el experimento genico.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, son mejores ardiendo. Arden de puta madre, nadie lo puede negar.
> 
> En todo lo demás son peores: el precio es mucho más alto, los plásticos son peores, la autonomía y repostaje es peor y hasta les meten frenos de tambor para ahorrar dos pesetas.
> 
> Dicho esto, en este país la cuota de eléctricos muy difícilmente superará el 15%. El 65% de la gente vive en pisos y, del resto, ni siquiera la mitad tiene garaje o sitio donde enchufarlo.



Lo de los frenos de tambor no es para ahorrar dinero. De hecho son más costosos que los de disco.

¿Por qué los ponen? ¿Por qué no puede emplear el Servofreno con el motor de combustión apagado?

Como esas, mil...

Los coches eléctricos aún están muy lejos de ser una Realidad. Actualmente es el Gasógeno de estos Tiempos.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Dic 2022)

*NO HAY MAS....FIN*


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

*montarte en un eléctrico te baja la testosterona*


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Iros a esquiar, a la playa, al Cabo de Gata, Picos de Europa, turismo rural con un eléctrico....
¿donde lo cargais?


----------



## jotace (25 Dic 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿Una furgoneta usada por 400.000 Ptas en los 70?
> 
> ¡Pero si muchos coches nuevos rondaban las 350.000!
> 
> ...



Año 78.

¿Cuánto costaba un coche cuando entró en vigor la Constitución?


----------



## arriondas (25 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Año 78.
> 
> ¿Cuánto costaba un coche cuando entró en vigor la Constitución?
> 
> ...



Volveremos a los tiempos en los que comprar un coche suponía un esfuerzo económico importante. Y por supuesto, si lo comprabas era para usarlo durante muchos años, 15 como mínimo.


----------



## McFly (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Iros a esquiar, a la playa, al Cabo de Gata, Picos de Europa, turismo rural con un eléctrico....
> ¿donde lo cargais?



No creo que llegues. Esto de entrada


----------



## explorador (25 Dic 2022)

Llaman futuro a depender de un enchufe, hay que ser muy gilipollas


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

*1-dejas de usar el gasolina*
*2-te compras un pila petaca de solo 300 km reales a mas del doble de precio
3-te compras un remolque de motor gasolina para cargar el pila petaca, 10.000 del ala y dos horas por carga mas precio del combustible
4-te roban el remolque en un viaje, calle o centro comercial, o le das un pencazo
*
*¿no es mas facil meter ese motor explosión remolque dentro del capó delantero como se ha hecho durante 100 años? *









Este remolque para coches eléctricos es la solución que propone una firma francesa contra la ansiedad de autonomía


EP Tender es una start-up francesa que se dio a conocer hace siete años con un invento curioso: un remolque con dos ruedas que escondía un motor de gasolina,...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ya...
> 
> ¿Y cuánto le costaron las placas solares?



6000 euros, 1500 descontados en la declaración de la renta, 3000 de subvencion, unos 1500 euros creo que le han salido.


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> 6000 euros, 1500 descontados en la declaración de la renta, 3000 de subvencion, unos 1500 euros creo que le han salido.



Si eso fuese así, todo cristo se desengancharía de la red y quebraría Iberdrola. Disculpa que tenga mis dudas.


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

AMP dijo:


> El 90% de la población ni tiene placas ni puede ponerlas.



Ese es el problema, del 95% de los haters, de placas solares y coches eléctricos.. que o no pueden ponerlas, o no se pueden comprar un coche electrico.. Y se autoconsuelan, diciendo chorradas de las dos cosas. Yo en cierto modo me apiado de ellos, estan viendo que el final de los coches de combustión llegara pronto, y ven que terminarán conduciendo un patinete electrico, y cargarlo a precio exagerado...


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Ese es el problema, del 95% de los haters, de placas solares y coches eléctricos.. que o no pueden ponerlas, o no se pueden comprar un coche electrico.. Y se autoconsuelan, diciendo chorradas de las dos cosas. Yo en cierto modo me apiado de ellos, estan viendo que el final de los coches de combustión llegara pronto, y ven que terminarán conduciendo un patinete electrico, y cargarlo a precio exagerado...



Descuida, te morirás y seguirá habiendo vehículos de combustión en las calles. En su defecto serán de hidrógeno, pero desde luego los eléctricos enchufables no van a sustituir a la combustión.


----------



## ferrys (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Ese es el problema, del 95% de los haters, de placas solares y coches eléctricos.. que o no pueden ponerlas, o no se pueden comprar un coche electrico.. Y se autoconsuelan, diciendo chorradas de las dos cosas. Yo en cierto modo me apiado de ellos, estan viendo que el final de los coches de combustión llegara pronto, y ven que terminarán conduciendo un patinete electrico, y cargarlo a precio exagerado...



Ya, y los no vacunados no van a poder viajar. 
Ni el más tonto del pueblo se cree que van a acabar con el coche a combustión. En este siglo no.


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> tu amigo es tonto
> si se hubiera comprado un Ferrari de 500.000 € y 30 litros a los 100, lo hubiera dejado en el garaje, hubiera amortizado el electrico en 7 días al no usar el Ferrari
> ¿es eso, no?



Si puede ser eso.. o que ahora no paga 600-700 euros al mes de gasoil. Y el otro coche lo sigue teniendo,.. pero conduce el eléctrico. Aquí para cada uno el resto es tonto, como tu dices. El día que conduzcas un eléctrico, ya me lo dirás.. que aquí todo dios habla, sin ni siquiera haberlo probado.


----------



## Alexrc (25 Dic 2022)

Jobuk dijo:


> Va a cambiar la movilidad, yo estoy seguro.
> Yo soy de Madrid y aqui por ejemplo el transporte publico funciona muy bien, en Madrid Capital hablo pero sigo viendo a mucha gente en coche que esta todos los dias perdiendo mucho dinero y en algunos casos tambien tiempo.
> 
> Hay algo que no se ha dicho y es que creo que las motos tanto eléctricas como térmicas van a subir bastante en ventas y voy a poner un ejemplo de una que es ideal para ciudad y desplazamientos cortos que gasta muy poco .
> ...



El problema es que hay lugares en los que llueve mucho en invierno para llevar una moto todo el año. Pero en muchos sitios de España llueve poco eso sí.


----------



## Alexrc (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> 1-dejas de usar el gasolina
> 2-te compras un pila petaca de solo 300 km reales a mas del doble de precio
> 3-te compras un remolque de motor gasolina para cargar el pila petaca, 10.000 del ala
> 4-te roban el remolque en un viaje, calle o centro comercial, o le das un pencazo
> ...



Eso es estúpido a todas luces


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Si puede ser eso.. o que ahora no paga 600-700 euros al mes de gasoil. Y el otro coche lo sigue teniendo,.. pero conduce el eléctrico. Aquí para cada uno el resto es tonto, como tu dices. El día que conduzcas un eléctrico, ya me lo dirás.. que aquí todo dios habla, sin ni siquiera haberlo probado.



primera vez en la vida que leo que el rendimiento y amortización de una inversión, no es por la inversión en si, es por otra que ha descartado

*"Oye juan, he venido corriendo detrás del autobús, no paraba y no paraba y cuando me he dado cuenta ya he llegado y me he ahorrado 1 €
Haber corrido detrás de un taxi y hubieras ganado 30 €" *
ese es vuestro razonamiento


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (25 Dic 2022)

Jobuk dijo:


> Va a cambiar la movilidad, yo estoy seguro.
> Yo soy de Madrid y aqui por ejemplo el transporte publico funciona muy bien, en Madrid Capital hablo pero sigo viendo a mucha gente en coche que esta todos los dias perdiendo mucho dinero y en algunos casos tambien tiempo.
> 
> Hay algo que no se ha dicho y es que creo que las motos tanto eléctricas como térmicas van a subir bastante en ventas y voy a poner un ejemplo de una que es ideal para ciudad y desplazamientos cortos que gasta muy poco .
> ...



El otro día palmaron dos chavales en el paseo de la Castellana que iban en moto.

La moto y el tráfico tan bestia que hay en las grandes ciudades no se llevan muy bien.









Fallece el segundo hermano que viajaba en la moto que chocó contra el VTC


Diego, el joven de 25 años que viajaba el pasado martes junto a su hermano en moto cuando chocaron contra un VTC, ha fallecido durante la mañana del




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## mikiflush (25 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los Hyundai son híbridos



Iónic eléctrico y kona


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Escribes y te expresas igual que el tontopolla del Alejandro Pérez de YouTube que se hace pajas con cada MG nuevo que sacan (te pagarán bien por detrás supongo). Al ignore.



Se agradece el ignore viendo lo que dices de que hablo y me expreso igual que alguien que no sé quién es ni me interesa. De coches en Youtube conozco a Calero, que de él es el vídeo que he visto del MG4 y a Garaje Hermético.


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

Hero of the day dijo:


> Mira en todas las cosas en las que hay que fijarse para que el eléctrico te salga a cuenta.
> 
> Y ahora mira Ibizas y Polos de los años 2000 machacados del uso, y que siguen funcionando dpm y qué necesitas tener en cuenta para que te den un buen servicio... que es casi nada



  

Mira, precisamente yo tenía un diésel del 2000-2002 creo recordar, y resulta que con él ya ni iba a poder entrar a zonas donde trabajo. Así que sí, el servicio de puta madre, si sólo me moviera por zonas donde ese coche, el mío no tenía etiqueta, se pudiera mover. Es así de sencillo... Bueno eso y que cuando tuve una colisión me dieron por él más dinero de lo que valía en el mercado, así que no lo reparé, porque además se sumaba el hecho anterior de que con él en un momento futuro no podría entrar a ZBE donde trabajo. Era un coche cojonudo, pero no veas lo que echaba por el tubo de escape cuando pegabas acelerones. Eso sí, me veníade miedo cuando se me pegaba el típico comeculos, reducía marcha pegaba acelerón y vaya que si se alejaban y dejaban de comerme el culo, no falallaba  

Por cierto, ahora mismo un Ibiza de mierda con 110 CV, motior de 3 cilindros y 1 litro, te puede salir por 18.000 eurazos. Vamos no pago eso, 3 millones de pesetas por un Ibiza ni harto de vino. Además que no va a ser tan duro como los antiguos y contaminantes diésel TDI de los años 2000. Y el motor por mucho que dé 110 CV es un cascajo comparado con el típico TDI de misma potencia. No va a aguantar lo mismo ni se va a comportar igual. Precisamente Calero hizo un vídeo donde comparaba un Ibiza TDI de esa época con un coche actual de 3 cilindros, y el Ibiza consumía menos y daba mejores prestaciones. Y es que toda la mierda de descontaminación que llevan estos modernos quitan prestaciones, incrementan el consumo y son una posible fuente de averías caras.

En cuanto a mi eléctrico, lo compré de segundamano baratísimo, algo que para ese modelo ahora es misión imposible, pues no se encuentran por la demanda que hay y porque los dueños ahora no los venden, he estado durante años cargándolo gratis, me he ahorrado muchos miles de euros en combustible comparado con mi anterior vehículo diésel, aparco gratis en el centro, etc, etc. Es el primer coche con el que en vez de gastar, he ahorrado dinero. Si ahora lo vendiera, tras tenerlo yo como 4 años, me darían más dinero del que me costó aún teniendo más km. Así que ya ves cómo están las cosas ahora mismo.

También entiendo que tuve suerte, lo compré cuando se vendían, como digo ahora es casi imposible y/o sería mucho más caro. El mercado se ha vuelto loco ante la escasez, hasta los térmicos se han disparado de precio. Pero igual dentro de x años vuelve a haber un buen mercado de eléctricos de segundamano (y hablo de los modelos que salen bien, no chapuzas como ciertos modelos de Nissan con baterías con pésima climatización).


----------



## rioskunk (25 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Mira, precisamente yo tenía un diésel del 2000-2002 creo recordar, y resulta que con él ya ni iba a poder entrar a zonas donde trabajo. Así que sí, el servicio de puta madre, si sólo me moviera por zonas donde ese coche, el mío no tenía etiqueta, se pudiera mover. Es así de sencillo... Bueno eso y que cuando tuve una colisión me dieron por él más dinero de lo que valía en el mercado, así que no lo reparé, porque además se sumaba el hecho anterior de que con él en un momento futuro no podría entrar a ZBE donde trabajo. Era un coche cojonudo, pero no veas lo que echaba por el tubo de escape cuando pegabas acelerones. Eso sí, me veníade miedo cuando se me pegaba el típico comeculos, reducía marcha pegaba acelerón y vaya que si se alejaban y dejaban de comerme el culo, no falallaba
> 
> Por cierto, ahora mismo un Ibiza de mierda con 110 CV, motior de 3 cilindros y 1 litro, te puede salir por 18.000 eurazos. Vamos no pago eso, 3 millones de pesetas por un Ibiza ni harto de vino. Además que no va a ser tan duro como los antiguos y contaminantes diésel TDI de los años 2000. Y el motor por mucho que dé 110 CV es un cascajo comparado con el típico TDI de misma potencia. No va a aguantar lo mismo ni se va a comportar igual. Precisamente Calero hizo un vídeo donde comparaba un Ibiza TDI de esa época con un coche actual de 3 cilindros, y el Ibiza consumía menos y daba mejores prestaciones. Y es que toda la mierda de descontaminación que llevan estos modernos quitan prestaciones, incrementan el consumo y son una posible fuente de averías caras.
> 
> ...



por lo que dicen ahora ya no es tan fácil recargar gratis ya que o bien estan ocupados los cargadores porque hay mas ve o bien alguneos cargadores no funcionan.

el tema del precio de la electricidad tambien dicen que ahora ya no es tan barato y si paras en un cargador de pago te dan un buen sablazo.

a parte de eso esta el tema de los viajes largos donde recargas porque apenas hay sitios para recargar, el tiempo de carga es muy alto y si haces carga rapida la vida util de la bateria se ve mermado.

luego esta el tema de la climatologia el calor que puede alcanzar en verano un coche en españa aparcado al sol en una tarde de playa , o no digamos si trabajas y en el parking del trabajo o donde aparques este al sol todo el dia eso hace que la bateria carga o el frio extremo del invierno de algunos paises europeos.

nos dicen cuando poner la lavadora, lavavajillas para ahorar en la factura de la luuz pero lo de poner a cargar toda la noche el coche elelctrico es una gran ventaja,jajajaj


----------



## Gothaus (25 Dic 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Normal, nadie quiere pagar el doble o el triple para ir de A a B.
> 
> Que la época de los "early adopters" de los eléctricos ya pasó, que dejen de inflar precios, que el coche tiene mayor simplicidad mecánica y el coste de la batería puede añadir 2 ó 3 mil euros más, no duplicar o triplicar el precio.



Esta es la clave. Un motor de combustión interna es como un reloj de cuco. Un eléctrico es como el mecanismo de un chupete. La batería te puede costar 3.500 ó 5.000 euros. ¿Cómo se justifica el resto?


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Esta es la clave. Un motor de combustión interna es como un reloj de cuco. Un eléctrico es como el mecanismo de un chupete. La batería te puede costar 3.500 ó 5.000 euros. ¿Cómo se justifica el resto?



3500 - 5000 euros claro claro luego pasan 8-10 años y la batería de 10000 euros no te baja cuando tienes que cambiarla.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> 3500 - 5000 euros claro claro luego pasan 8-10 años y la batería de 10000 euros no te baja cuando tienes que cambiarla.











¿Cuánto cuesta la batería de un coche eléctrico?


El precio de la batería de un coche eléctrico es una importante parte del coste del total del vehículo, y eso explica que los vehículos eléctricos sean más




testcoches.es





Parece ser un punto intermedio. En cualquier caso, teniendo en cuenta que la batería la tienes que cambiar antes de un lustro, esto convierte al coche eléctrico en una filfa supercontaminante e impagable.


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> NI DE COÑA
> 
> eso es una utopia de Flash Gordon....
> 
> ...



Tu cabeza no vive en el mundo real. ¿Hay electricidad en todas las casas habitadas de España? Pues básicamente sí. La electricidad ya está, y con la misma potencia que pudes poner el microondas o la placa de inducción, puedes cargar el coche. Lo que no hay son puntos de carga suficientes ni de coña, hoy por hoy. O sea el problema no es la electricidad sino la falta de puntos de carga.



Rothmans Racing dijo:


> el futuro serán pilas de combustible, pero jamas baterias, sean las que sean



Sin duda para ciertos usos son lo necesario, pero energéticamente es mucho menos eficiente producir H2 y usar pila de combustible que electricidad. Pero como digo sí hay usos y zonas, por ejm una mina en medio de la nada, sin electrificar, donde sí puede ser una opción.

Y no sólo es que la tecnología de pila de combustible hoy sea mucho más cara, e igual nunca alcanzará a la de las baterías, sino que el propio H2 es muchísimo más caro de producir, almacenar¹ y transportar.

Lo que sí veo interesante es un vehículo eléctrico con una batería que dé por ejm 200 km de autonomía y luego tenga pila de combustible para viajes largos. En el día a día sería como un EV puro normal, y para viajes largos un eléctrico de pila de combustible, pudiendo recargarse en un momoento de H2. El problema es que hoy por hoy lo que sí que no hay es red de H2. Eso está aún mucho peor que el tema de puntos de recarga eléctricos.



Rothmans Racing dijo:


> hablar de rozamiento de nuematicos.... como ventaja competitiva....



En nigún sitio he dicho lo que mencionas. Lo que he dicho, a ver si entiendes lo que lees, es que futuras normas Euro tendrán en cuenta las emisiones por el rozamiento de los neumáticos (y también por los frenos), y eso se aplicará a todos los coches, tanto térmicos, como eléctricos puros o híbridos. De hecho ni los eléctricos actuales cumplirían esas normas.



Rothmans Racing dijo:


> en España hay como 15.000 gasolineras, hace falta como 1.000.000 puntos de recarga o 100.000 electrolineras distribuidas por todo el pais, no solo ciudades y las 7 radiales, solo para que el parque sea el 50% electrico



Bien, 15.000 gasolineras. ¿Cuántos tomas de luz hay en chalets y casas bajas hay en España? Donde hay una una a nivel calle se puede poner también un punto de carga normal (no rápida). Aún no entendéis que la mayor parte de la carga será lenta, la carga rápida, más cara, será para necesidades puntuales, no para la mayoría de uso-población.

En cuanto a carga rápida ya existe la tecnología que permite cargas la leche de rápidas, que permitirán cargar un % considerable en unos minutos, e irá llegando al mercado en algún momento. No obstante la mayor parte de las cargas serán lentas porque no hace falta más, son más económicas e incluso puede ser mejor para la batería.

Por último: en algunos casos es mejor un PHEV o un EREV, pues así se tiene gasolina para viajes largos y electricidad para el día a día.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> 3500 - 5000 euros claro claro luego pasan 8-10 años y la batería de 10000 euros no te baja cuando tienes que cambiarla.



como un porsche 911 996, 997 MK1 y cambiarle el motor entero

progreso lo llaman............
y son mas de 15.000 en los premiuns pila petacas, y 30.000 € en los tops....


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> *1-dejas de usar el gasolina*
> *2-te compras un pila petaca de solo 300 km reales a mas del doble de precio
> 3-te compras un remolque de motor gasolina para cargar el pila petaca, 10.000 del ala y dos horas por carga mas precio del combustible
> 4-te roban el remolque en un viaje, calle o centro comercial, o le das un pencazo*
> ...



Aparte de lo evidentemente grotesco del concepto... 10.000 euros el puto remolque. Casi lo que debería de costar el coche que lo lleva...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> *Tu cabeza no vive en el mundo real*



*el que no vive eres tu, INSULTA A TU PUTA MADR*E
soy ingenerio de Minas de Energia y Combustibles, plan de 6 años, los buenos, mas de 25 experiencia en proyectos de energia, OIL, Gas, Electricidad EN 4 CONTINENTES y solo dices tontaaas
No pierdo el tiempo con cretinos que se inventan las cosas
Meter en las casas puntos de recarga, mas en toda España es multiplicar por 4 toda la potebncia de generacion, las lineas de AATT, 440 KV, distribucion, centros, acometidas en todas las casas etc etc
pasas al ignore gilipoyas

*NO ENGAÑES A LA GENTE, BUSCATE UN TRABAJO DECENTE*


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Tu cabeza no vive en el mundo real. ¿Hay electricidad en todas las casas habitadas de España? Pues básicamente sí. La electricidad ya está, y *con la misma potencia que pudes poner el microondas o la placa de inducción, puedes cargar el coche. *Lo que no hay son puntos de carga suficientes ni de coña, hoy por hoy. O sea el problema no es la electricidad sino la falta de puntos de carga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO PAYASO
A MAS POTENCIA INSTALADA HAY QUE CAMBIAR TODO, y aguas arriba tambien, LEETE LOS RBT, MIET Y DEMAS....

EGGGGPERTO....

eso de un cable mas gordo lo dicen los gitanos y rumanos cuando se conectan de extraperlo..... y salen ardiendo


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> por lo que dicen ahora ya no es tan fácil recargar gratis ya que o bien estan ocupados los cargadores porque hay mas ve o bien alguneos cargadores no funcionan.



Cierto así es. Yo he estado recargando gratis 3 años (ya sólo por eso he ahorrado miles de euros), pero desde hace ya como un año cada vez menos y menos, pues hay puntos que antes eran gratuitos y que ahora son de pago, como, aún más importante, hay muchos más coches eléctricos (sean BEV, PHEV o EREV), con lo cual los puntos gratuitos están mucho más ocupados que antes, hay algunos que nunca se encuentran libres.



rioskunk dijo:


> el tema del precio de la electricidad tambien dicen que ahora ya no es tan barato y si paras en un cargador de pago te dan un buen sablazo.



Sí, hay cargadores donde sale más caro cargar que echar gasolina (para hacer los mismos km). En cualquier caso lo más barato, aparte de los gratitos, si pillas uno, es caragr en casa. Después la carga lenta será la más económica (algún día habrá puntos de carga en casi todas las plazas de aparcamiento, y los ayuntamientos+amigos tendrán beneficio con ello).

Y ya sé que hay mucha gente que no tiene garaje, pero quien no lo tiene es porque no necesita coche o porque es tan pobre que no debería tener coche. Si no tienes ni para tener una casa con plaza de garaje (o para comprar/alquilar una plaza), eres muy pobre.



rioskunk dijo:


> luego esta el tema de la climatologia el calor que puede alcanzar en verano un coche en españa aparcado al sol en una tarde de playa , o no digamos si trabajas y en el parking del trabajo o donde aparques este al sol todo el dia eso hace que la bateria carga o el frio extremo del invierno de algunos paises europeos.



Esto es cierto. De hecho hay manuales de coches que dicen que no lo dejes al sol (en días calurosos, en un día de frio invernal supongo que no importará). Creo que hay vehículos que activan la climatización de la batería si hace falta, con lo cual pierden x km de autonomía.

No obstante para ese problema la solución es sencilla: la integración de un panel solar en el techo. No tanto para recargar la batería, que algo dará, sino para que pueda climatizar la batería cuando sea necesario bajo el sol aparacado, o incluso para climatizar el vehículo un rato antes de entrar en él.



rioskunk dijo:


> nos dicen cuando poner la lavadora, lavavajillas para ahorar en la factura de la luuz pero lo de poner a cargar toda la noche el coche elelctrico es una gran ventaja,jajajaj



Antes de la locura actual por las autosanciones que nos hemos impuesto por "ayudar" a Ucrania (producir más muertos), la electricidad de noche estaba tirada de precio. Supongo que volverá a estarlo si algún día volvemos a la normalidad.

Mi contrato, que no es de los mejores porque es de la primera parte de este año, me sale a 0,15 €/kWh a cualquier hora del día (no tiene tope de gas). Me cuesta lo mismo a cualquier hora. Y no mucho antes del mío los había bien mejores.


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Pánico en la industria del motor por las malas ventas de los coches eléctricos
> 
> 
> Las grandes empresas de la industria del motor están preocupadas por la falta de adopción en los coches eléctricos, que no están vendiéndose como...
> ...



Me nvtre


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Promover que se puede tener un coche eléctrico con potencias de carga de 2.3 kW a 3.6 kW, es un grave error.
> 
> Esas potencias son para cargar una bici eléctrica, un patinete, o poner el horno.



Incorrecto lo que dices. Con 2.3 kW se puede cargar un EV perfectamente en casa y tienes de sobra. Si lo habías dejado con la batería baja y te surje una emergencia o necesidad puntual especial, lo que comentas en el caso de tu vecina, para eso están, o estarían, los puntos de carga superrápidos. Que falten puntos de ese tipo es otra cosa, pero si tienes una emergencia como la de tu vecina, para eso hay taxis/VTC y AMBULANCIAS que para eso están.

También hoy por hoy yo me compraría más un PHEV o un EREV. Así para el día a día tienes un eléctrico y para viajes largos, o para EMERGENCIAS como la de tu vecina, pues tienes gasolina. Un PHEV o un EREV también son vehículos eléctricos, de hecho EREV significa "vehículo eléctrico de rango extendido".




Octubrista dijo:


> Hará un año, que en pleno invierno, mi mujer tuvo que acercar en su coche al hospital a una vecina y un casi bebé (que juega con nuestros hijos) porque su coche eléctrico había hecho ese día; un ida y vuelta a su puesto de trabajo (unos 140km) un ir y volver a por los abuelos (80km) y un ida y vuelta a la primera visita de urgencias al hospital (50km).
> 
> Cuando empeoró el niño se dió cuenta que no podía ir y volver al hospital (quizá ni podía ir solamente) y pidió ayuda a mi mujer.
> 
> ...



Sigues equivocado: tener en lugar de 2,3-3,6 kW, 7,4 kW no te serviría de nada en buena parte de los casos, tan solo para pagar más. Si tienes una emergencia o necesidad especial tienes que salir al momento, y eso implica tener la suficiente batería ya cargada o gasolina (PHEV, EREV) o hidrógeno en el depósito (caso de los de pila de combustible que hoy ni se comercializan) o tener un punto de carga superrpápida en el trayecto que en unos minutos te dé para hacer lo que te queda.


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> hablas tonterias ( y mentiras ).



De lo que tú no tienes ni puta idea no puedes hablar. Lo que no puedes entender te sonará a tonterías y mentiras porque tu experiencia en el tema (nula) y tu pobre cerebro no te permite más.

Eres o un deficiente mental o un mentiroso, o ambas cosas. Sabré yo cómo cago mi vehículo. Por cierto, un compañero de trabajo, tras ver el mío, se lo compró igual. Y él lo carga siempre en su chalet en un enchufe normal en su garaje, a 10A (2.300W).

Pero oye, que la realidad para los subonormales son tonterías y mentiras. Pobres... de cabeza.

Me vas a decir tú a mí, pobre mental, cómo se carga mi vehículo eléctrico.


----------



## Eaglenation (25 Dic 2022)

No nos engañemos, no se venden electricos por su ridiculo y absurdo precio, pero los de combustion interna, de un tiempo para aca tambien son impagables.


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> El coche electrico es en realidad el coche a pilas. El coche a hidrogeno parece mejor solucion a largo plazo, la realidad es que quien se compre un coche a pilas no lo podra revender facilmente.



Cuando veas el precio del hidrógeno vuelves y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Ace Tone (25 Dic 2022)

Las baterías son una porquería y peligrosas, mejor con catenaria.









Las 'eAutovías' están más cerca de España y ya se intuye en qué comunidad se instalarán


Alemania está liderando el desarrollo de una tecnología que no pretende ser una revolución, sino convertirse en el mejor aliado de la red ferroviaria para el transporte de mercancías




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## B. Golani (25 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> De lo que tú no tienes ni puta idea no puedes hablar. Lo que no puedes entender te sonará a tonterías y mentiras porque tu experiencia en el tema (nula) y tu pobre cerebro no te permite más.
> 
> Eres o un deficiente mental o un mentiroso, o ambas cosas. Sabré yo cómo cago mi vehículo. Por cierto, un compañero de trabajo, tras ver el mío, se lo compró igual. Y él lo carga siempre en su chalet en un enchufe normal en su garaje, a 10A (2.300W).
> 
> ...



Tonto tú


----------



## rioskunk (25 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Cierto así es. Yo he estado recargando gratis 3 años (ya sólo por eso he ahorrado miles de euros), pero desde hace ya como un año cada vez menos y menos, pues hay puntos que antes eran gratuitos y que ahora son de pago, como, aún más importante, hay muchos más coches eléctricos (sean BEV, PHEV o EREV), con lo cual los puntos gratuitos están mucho más ocupados que antes, hay algunos que nunca se encuentran libres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muchos pobres necesitan el coche para ir a trabajar, y muchos cuando les sale un trabajo al que pueden ir andando dan saltos de felicidad eso te lo digo yo, sin coche en zonas como galicia a ver como vas a trabajar te hablo de sectores del automovil, del metal, congelado, conservero, etc....
la mayor parte de la gente que trabaja en estos sitios va dando tumbos de un lado para otro y raro es el que viva tan cerca que pueda ir andando.

por ejemplo em marin esta el puerto con varias empresas de congelado y de mantenimiento y una del metal, de conformado pues bien los de marin pueden ir andando pero como vivas a las afueras de marin no vas a ir a pie y no hay bus, gente que vive en una aldea de marin a mas de cuatro km. oque vive en pontevedra podran ir en bus pero el tema es vlover si sales a las diez de la noche o mas tarde ya no te digo si vives más lejos, no hay transporte publico y los poligonos industriales de la provincia de pontevedra alguno vivira en una aldea o casa cercana pero el resto en coche o moto no hay más, alguna empresa muy pocas dos o tres tienen alguna ruta de autobus para sus trabajadors pero ya te digo en la mayoria de lso casos sin coche no trabajas.


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hará un año, que en pleno invierno, mi mujer tuvo que acercar en su coche al hospital a una vecina y un casi bebé (que juega con nuestros hijos) porque su coche eléctrico había hecho ese día; un ida y vuelta a su puesto de trabajo (unos 140km) un ir y volver a por los abuelos (80km) y un ida y vuelta a la primera visita de urgencias al hospital (50km).
> 
> Cuando empeoró el niño se dió cuenta que no podía ir y volver al hospital (quizá ni podía ir solamente) y pidió ayuda a mi mujer.
> 
> ...



Y otra cosa: igual se compró el eléctrico inadecuado para sus necesidades: batería insuficiente por la autonomía que dices. Lo adecuado además en un BEV es tener la batería normalmente entre el 20-80%. Así que para emergencias reales siempre tendrás ese 20%.

Igual en su caso un PHEV o EREV habría sido mejor.


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> como un porsche 911 996, 997 MK1 y cambiarle el motor entero
> 
> progreso lo llaman............
> y son mas de 15.000 en los premiuns



Es que el problema que estos getas renobobos se piensan que la gente no ha tenido productos electrónicos con baterías y ya se ve cuanto duran en 5 años como máximo la cosa cae en picado que algunos no somos tontos.
El litio da lo que da no se pueden hacer milagros por mucho que lo mejoren, ya se ve cuenta eficiencia tiene un litro de diésel y cuánta una batería de litio se llama trabajo se llama transformar en calor y luego movimiento yo lo siento pero está claro que esto es una pantomima que tarde o temprano va a estallar.
El problema es que a los gordos se les acaba el chollo con los países de las materias primas rusia Arabia Libia Argelia.
Que algunos ya sabemos que es lo que está pasando eso de que se acaba el petróleo o tonterías de que se acaban las materias primas es mentira todo que se les acaba el poder y vamos a pasarlas putas en occidente sino aceptamos que los bricks tienen las materias primas.


----------



## Bartuc (25 Dic 2022)

Que los pongan a precio de vehículo de combustión quitando el iva y dando la mierda del moves en el momento de la compra (sin descontar en el irpf) y veras como se venden x10 veces más. 

Lo que no puedes esperar es que la peña se gaste 50k en un tesla o 30k+ en cualquier otro como segundo coche, como mínimo. La gente se pilla un puto Ibiza de 200k km de 10 años o más por 5k para ir tirando y ya está. 

Y yo aún me doy con un canto en los dientes por haber pillado uno de batalla para meterle 20k km al año en viajes diarios por menos de 25k nuevo, pero hoy en día me Dan más por el puto coche con dos años de lo que me costó. 

Todo esto no es más que abono para hacer la del plan pive de hace 15 años, cuando ni cristo podía comprar un coche y eso que no estaban tan prohibitivos. Total que el gobierno sale al rescate con dinero público y eso es lo que harán ahora cuando Antonio prepare la traca para final de año. 

Me cago en dios, si recuerdo que saque hace 10años un proceed tope de gama con menos de 10k km casi nuevo con 6 meses y rodaje recién hecho por 14k€... (nuevo 19k) Y ahí sigue. Si hoy pillo este coche nuevo no baja de 25-30k en el mismo acabado emotion. No es ni medio normal, los sueldos no hay subido una puta mierda, no se de donde la gente va a sacar pasta más allá de hacer una cubanizacion del parque.


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Bartuc dijo:


> Que los pongan a precio de vehículo de combustión quitando el iva y dando la mierda del moves en el momento de la compra (sin descontar en el irpf) y veras como se venden x10 veces más.
> 
> Lo que no puedes esperar es que la peña se gaste 50k en un tesla o 30k+ en cualquier otro como segundo coche, como mínimo. La gente se pilla un puto Ibiza de 200k km de 10 años o más por 5k para ir tirando y ya está.
> 
> ...



Que eso no se puede que vale más hacer uno electrico que uno de combustión sino lo podrían más barato no pueden.
Por algo están montando lo del calentamiento hueval que raro verdad consumir menos gas menos diésel de dónde viene rusia Argelia arabia etc.
Si lo pudieran poner más barato para joder a esos países lo harían pero claro no ganarían si solo hace falta ver a China metiendo su coche a 8000 - 10000 euros porque tiene a su estado subvencionando los coches a pilas de 10000 no baja o a Tesla que querían enfrentarse a China y mira cuánto vale el Tesla más barato cuanto tiene de autonomía cuando de eficiencia si es que está clarísimo.
Esto va a estallar yo lo tengo claro, están subvencionando aerotermia geotermia todo eléctrico porque, pienso y verás.
Los rusos no han sido tontos han pensando van a ser dependientes de nosotros y solo ha sido cuestión de tiempo y el problema que vivir a costa de esos países SE HA ACABADO y eso algunos no lo entienden.


----------



## trellat (25 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> La gente es menos subnormal que los políticos, ballah nadieh lo ehperaba.



yaya, pero cada 4 años ... tracatra!


----------



## JuanMacClane (25 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Normal, es la primera vez en la historia humana que la tecnología que te pretenden vender es peor que la que ya tienes.



Error.
Eso ya pasó con las cintas VHS y beta


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Y porque creéis que quieren poner precio en las autovías quieren cargarse el vehículo de combustión.
Es occidente VS oriente las renobobas es por lo que es si es que el que no quiera verlo es porque no quiere.
Yo solo sé que occidente tiene que espabilar ver sus recursos explotarlos y mejorar lo máximo en lo que se tiene.


----------



## trellat (25 Dic 2022)

la gente lo que quiere es un falcon


----------



## Bartuc (25 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que eso no se puede que vale más hacer uno electrico que uno de combustión sino lo podrían más barato no pueden.
> Por algo están montando lo del calentamiento hueval que raro verdad consumir menos gas menos diésel de dónde viene rusia Argelia arabia etc.
> Si lo pudieran poner más barato para joder a esos países lo harían pero claro no ganarían si solo hace falta ver a China metiendo su coche a 8000 - 10000 euros porque tiene a su estado subvencionando los coches a pilas de 10000 no baja o a Tesla que querían enfrentarse a China y mira cuánto vale el Tesla más barato cuanto tiene de autonomía cuando de eficiencia si es que está clarísimo.
> Esto va a estallar yo lo tengo claro, están subvencionando aerotermia geotermia todo eléctrico porque, pienso y verás.
> Los rusos no han sido tontos han pensando van a ser dependientes de nosotros y solo ha sido cuestión de tiempo y el problema que vivir a costa de esos países SE HA ACABADO y eso algunos no lo entienden.



Pero me ha respondido una ia o que mierda es esta? No me he enterado. 

Si le quitas el iva y das el moves al comprar el coche sin quitar del irpf, un coche tipo de 35k a pelo se te queda fácil en 20k y no tienes que hacer nada de la peli que te has montado. Mira a Noruega, vende un 70-80% de coches con enchufe con esta táctica.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (25 Dic 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Error.
> Eso ya pasó con las cintas VHS y beta



No todo es la calidad. Más calidad no significa mejor, si no todos querríamos un Ferrari. Mejor significa también más asequible, más práctico, más estándar. Por eso no triunfó beta, ni Concorde, ni tampoco se venden teles 8K.


----------



## Tackler (25 Dic 2022)

Claro, me voy a comprar un coche eléctrico para dejarlo ahí en la acera conectado a... ¿Una farola? Antes de exigir hay que poner un poco de parte de los estados. Hoy en día no sirve para nada el eléctrico salvo que tengas garaje con conexión o casa unifamiliar con placas. Híbrido enchufable es lo máximo que puede aspirar el español medio y valen una pasta.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> No todo es la calidad. Más calidad no significa mejor, si no todos querríamos un Ferrari. Mejor significa también más asequible, más práctico, más estándar. Por eso no triunfó beta, ni Concorde, ni tampoco se venden teles 8K.



Betamax no triunfó porque SONY no liberó la patente a otras marcas y al haber pocos reproductores tampoco habia muchas pelis que ver. Dede entonces el blueray y otros formatos se sacan por la union de todos
El que dijo que el MP3 es peor que el CD audio, tiene razón pero un FLAC extraido minimo a 44,1 Khz 16 bits es decir el formato cd-audio indistinguible de un Cd audio


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

*en el mundo somos 8.000 M habitantes*
*en la UE solo sobre 240 M*
*y debemos pagar el pato de todo el planeta............ siendo el 3% de la poblacion* pero prohibir aqui el de combustion y Africa que está a solo 14 km de España pueden contaminar toda la mierda que quieran o los barcos que pasan por el estrecho y emiten como 100.000 veces mas que todo el parque de la UE
El motor de combustión HOY ya no contamina, el CO2 NO ES CONTAMINACIÓN

Se va a comprar un electrico, su puta madre


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> en el mundo somos 8.000 M habitantes
> en la UE solo sobre 240 M
> y debemos pagar el pato de todo el planeta............ siendo el 3% de la poblacion pero prohibir aqui el de combustion y Africa que está a solo 14 km de España pueden contaminar toda la mierda que quieran o los barcos que pasan por el estrecho y emiten como 100.000 veces mas que todo el parque de la UE
> El motor de combustión HOY ya no contamina, el CO2 NO ES CONTAMINACIÓN
> ...



Mejor dicho imposible pero entiende que esto es occidente VS oriente y eso por eso de estas prohibiciones.


----------



## serie de netflix (25 Dic 2022)

ademas el coche electrico una castaña como el coche tenga que comerse reprechos y demas la autonomia cae en picado

joder si eso hasta le pasa a un patinete electrico, como lo pongas a comer cuestas y le pidas los electrones de la bateria vuelan rapido

por algo el coche electrico a alta velocidad se comen la bateria q da gusto

es q es totalmente inviable salvo casos particulares o con una electrificacion moderada (hibrido y hibrido enchufable si lo usas bien)


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ademas el coche electrico una castaña como el coche tenga que comerse reprechos y demas la autonomia cae en picado
> 
> joder si eso hasta le pasa a un patinete electrico, como lo pongas a comer cuestas y le pidas los electrones de la bateria vuelan rapido
> 
> ...



en UK, la policia urbana ya no usa los electricos, y eso que no tiene problemas de carga ni mantenimiento....


La policía inglesa se queja de sus coches eléctricos


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Mejor dicho imposible pero entiende que esto es occidente VS oriente y eso por eso de estas prohibiciones.



Gracias
Sldos


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> primera vez en la vida que leo que el rendimiento y amortización de una inversión, no es por la inversión en si, es por otra que ha descartado
> 
> *"Oye juan, he venido corriendo detrás del autobús, no paraba y no paraba y cuando me he dado cuenta ya he llegado y me he ahorrado 1 €
> Haber corrido detrás de un taxi y hubieras ganado 30 €" *
> ese es vuestro razonamiento



No es asi.. Si tu gastas de tu viejo coche, 600 euros al mes de gasoil, y tienes que cambiar de coche, pero en vez de comprar otro de gasoil, compras uno electrico, la inversión, puede ser parecida. pero el gasto de mantenimiento del coche, no es el mismo. No es lo mismo gastar 600 euros al mes de gasoil, que gastar 40 euros de electricidad.. No es lo mismo, ademas si en un futuro próximo hay recortes de combustible, el se asegura movilidad. Yo a los que vivís en ciudad os entiendo perfectamente, no podeis ni cargar el coche en vuestra casa, ni tener placas solares, ni tener chimenea de leña,, El vivir en la gran ciudad en un piso paco, es una puta putada.. que pobres.


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Descuida, te morirás y seguirá habiendo vehículos de combustión en las calles. En su defecto serán de hidrógeno, pero desde luego los eléctricos enchufables no van a sustituir a la combustión.



Los de hidrogeno, son también coches eléctricos, con motor electrico.. El tiempo diira lo que habrá.. y no te pienses que el hidrogeno sera barato.. no lo sera. Los eléctricos enchufables, los tendrán unos pocos.. si, los que puedan comprarlo.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> No es asi.. Si tu gastas de tu viejo coche, 600 euros al mes de gasoil, y tienes que cambiar de coche, pero en vez de comprar otro de gasoil, compras uno electrico, la inversión, puede ser parecida. pero el gasto de mantenimiento del coche, no es el mismo. No es lo mismo gastar 600 euros al mes de gasoil, que gastar 40 euros de electricidad.. No es lo mismo, ademas si en un futuro próximo hay recortes de combustible, el se asegura movilidad. Yo a los que vivís en ciudad os entiendo perfectamente, no podeis ni cargar el coche en vuestra casa, ni tener placas solares, ni tener chimenea de leña,, El vivir en la gran ciudad en un piso paco, es una puta putada.. que pobres.



tienes razon
cuando calculamos la rentabilidad de un proyecto de inversión, lo hacemos viendo lo que nos gastariamos en otra cosa...
el mundo esta equivocado menos tu
un saludo, millonario
al ignore


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Si eso fuese así, todo cristo se desengancharía de la red y quebraría Iberdrola. Disculpa que tenga mis dudas.



Pues asi es.. por lo menos este último año, infórmate bien.. infórmate. Pero sin baterias , si quieres con baterias (15kw), la inversión seria 15.000 euros, en declaración de la renta te descontarían un 25%, subvención casi un 50%, y te tocaría pagar un 25% que serian unos 3700 euros..Asi sera mientras duren las subvenciones. los que viven en pueblo, y no invierten en esto. Duda si quiere, pero asi es.. para particulares, para autónomos o empresas, aun no hay pagado las subvenciones, de momento solo el 25% en la declaración,


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ademas el coche electrico una castaña como el coche tenga que comerse reprechos y demas la autonomia cae en picado
> 
> joder si eso hasta le pasa a un patinete electrico, como lo pongas a comer cuestas y le pidas los electrones de la bateria vuelan rapido
> 
> ...



jajaja, Pero tu lo has probado??' el dia que lo pruebes hablas.. hablas. Mientras no lo pruebes, mejor no decir sandeces, porque las leas por ahi... Yo he visto coches eléctricos, subiendo por el pirineo, y no hay coche de combustión que suba como ellos.. te lo aseguro, y la bateria, puede bajar un 12.15% si enciendes la calefacción, pero por subir cuestas, eso no


Rothmans Racing dijo:


> tienes razon
> cuando calculamos la rentabilidad de un proyecto de inversión, lo hacemos viendo lo que nos gastariamos en otra cosa...
> el mundo esta equivocado menos tu
> un saludo, millonario
> al ignore



ignore tambien... gilipollas.


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> *en el mundo somos 8.000 M habitantes*
> *en la UE solo sobre 240 M*
> *y debemos pagar el pato de todo el planeta............ siendo el 3% de la poblacion* pero prohibir aqui el de combustion y Africa que está a solo 14 km de España pueden contaminar toda la mierda que quieran o los barcos que pasan por el estrecho y emiten como 100.000 veces mas que todo el parque de la UE
> El motor de combustión HOY ya no contamina, el CO2 NO ES CONTAMINACIÓN
> ...



No va de contaminar, ni de agenda 2030.. a ver si te enteras.. va del Peak Oil.. y que no habrá diesel para todos, en corto plazo de tiempo.. y en Europa, como en Japón, o en china, o en Usa... habrá de momento la posibilidad de otras formas de movilidad.. en Africa, cuando no tengan gasoil, se moverán como siempre, a pata...


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Ese es el problema, del 95% de los haters, de placas solares y coches eléctricos.. que o no pueden ponerlas, o no se pueden comprar un coche electrico.. Y se autoconsuelan, diciendo chorradas de las dos cosas. Yo en cierto modo me apiado de ellos, estan viendo que el final de los coches de combustión llegara pronto, y ven que terminarán conduciendo un patinete electrico, y cargarlo a precio exagerado...



Si el 100% de la población pudiera poner placas y tener sitio para dentro de su propiedad aparcar y cargar un electrico los costes por calefacción en invierno y enfrimiento en verano se dispararian, aparte de que al necesita mayor superficie construida las distancias aumentarian y la logistica necesitaria recorrer más kilometros.

Digalo claro: que le dan asco los pobres y que sus problemas no le importan mientras usted este bien.


----------



## Ghosterin (25 Dic 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> Yo creo que para esas personas, que no renunciaran a su coche, haran vehiculos de 20-30 kwh de bateria y de precio asequible. Coches modestos pero con su "peazo tablet" en el centro del salpicadero y a 14000 E a pagar en 8 años. Marcas chinas con baterias ByD. y pensados para 150-180 km de autonomia . Eso para el que tenga posibilidad de cargador en casa, quie no tenga garaje pues tendra que buscar una solucion...



En eso estoy de acuerdo. Una especie de Dacia Spring (chino eso si, viendo que los europeos y estadounidenses quieren sacar más rentabilidad por unidad elevando precios) con esa capacidad (~30 kWh) y algo más de potencia (70-80 CV) en la versión básica por ~15.000€ (tras deducciones y ayudas eso si) sustituirá a miles de vehículos térmicos cuyo principal uso es ir al trabajo (<150 km ida y vuelta), llevar a los niños al cole y hacer la compra, más alguna escapada a algún pueblo más o menos cercano (en un radio <100 km de tu casa), más si lo puedes cargar en tu casa.

Para los usos que no pueda sustituir un eléctrico de este tipo estará o bien el alquiler puntual o bien otro vehículo secundario de combustión interna.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> No es asi.. Si tu gastas de tu viejo coche, 600 euros al mes de gasoil, y tienes que cambiar de coche, pero en vez de comprar otro de gasoil, compras uno electrico, la inversión, puede ser parecida. pero el gasto de mantenimiento del coche, no es el mismo. No es lo mismo gastar 600 euros al mes de gasoil, que gastar 40 euros de electricidad.. No es lo mismo, ademas si en un futuro próximo hay recortes de combustible, el se asegura movilidad. Yo a los que vivís en ciudad os entiendo perfectamente, no podeis ni cargar el coche en vuestra casa, ni tener placas solares, ni tener chimenea de leña,, El vivir en la gran ciudad en un piso paco, es una puta putada.. que pobres.



Eso es hacer 7000 km al mes de gasoil.

Dudo que en eléctrico, si no tienes placas gastes eso.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Si el 100% de la población pudiera poner placas y tener sitio para dentro de su propiedad aparcar y cargar un electrico los costes por calefacción en invierno y enfrimiento en verano se dispararian, aparte de que al necesita mayor superficie construida las distancias aumentarian y la logistica necesitaria recorrer más kilometros.
> 
> Digalo claro: que le dan asco los pobres y que sus problemas no le importan mientras usted este bien.



las placas en una casa solo sirven de apoyo
para que una simple vivienda de 3,KW se autoabastezca, necesita una superficie enorme, como un campo de baloncesto o mas 
y además tener un grupo de emergencia para averias, noche, dias sin sol
¿o acaso es siempre 1 de agosto los 365 dias del año y 24 horas de dia....?
¿y cuando haya dos dias de lluvia que? ¿de noche que, a la cama todos?

y del cambio de baterias entre 15.000 y 30.000 cada 5, 8 años que
para los frikis, todo sube, menos el litio, el KWh el cobre,......
es decir, todo menos su eleccion.........
los mundos de yuppi


----------



## serie de netflix (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> jajaja, Pero tu lo has probado??' el dia que lo pruebes hablas.. hablas. Mientras no lo pruebes, mejor no decir sandeces, porque las leas por ahi... Yo he visto coches eléctricos, subiendo por el pirineo, y no hay coche de combustión que suba como ellos.. te lo aseguro, y la bateria, puede bajar un 12.15% si enciendes la calefacción, pero por subir cuestas, eso no
> 
> ignore tambien... gilipollas.



yo no digo que no tiren digo que se comen la bateria que asusta

y un electrico "barato" no va a tirar una mierda si me aburro de ver electricos de chinabobo pisando huevos (un zoe, el otro dia un spring que eso ni a 80  y hoy he visto un honda-e que al menos es un coche bien parido y de calidad muy bonito, me gusta mucho lo zen que es el interior combinado con la comodidad del motor electrico, pero tampoco lo he visto zumbando mucho aunque en papel tiene cierta chicha) e iran pisando huevos por la bateria

en la autopista tmb veo un tesla y va a lo normal, 120-130...

nos ha jodido que un tesla no suba bien un puerto de montaña con tropecientos cv que tiene

es que con un patinete mismo lo puedes ver, pillate algo asi mas prestacional que pueda comer cuestas y metelo por ahi... que la bateria atpc rapido aunque suba. y con la bateria baja pierden prestaciones (no se hasta q punto esto pasa con un coche electrico guapo pero q pasa al tesla igual como lo rustas mucho deja de dar tanta potencia asi como al estar la bateria baja)


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> *el que no vive eres tu, INSULTA A TU PUTA MADR*E
> soy ingenerio de Minas de Energia y Combustibles, plan de 6 años, los buenos, mas de 25 experiencia en proyectos de energia, OIL, Gas, Electricidad EN 4 CONTINENTES y solo dices tontaaas
> No pierdo el tiempo con cretinos que se inventan las cosas
> Meter en las casas puntos de recarga, mas en toda España es multiplicar por 4 toda la potebncia de generacion, las lineas de AATT, 440 KV, distribucion, centros, acometidas en todas las casas etc etc
> ...



Sí, el ingeniero de antes, de 6 años, que ni sabe escribir o que le cuesta mucho esfuerzo. Anda vete a contárselo a tu mamá.

Con la misma potencia que usas un electrodomestico, que puede tirar 2000W, cargas un coche.

Y no, no hay que aumentar la potencia, porque se carga cuando no se usa el electrodoméstico. Claro, pero un ingeniero de 6 años no lo entiende. Vamos no me jodas, debes de ser deficiente profundo.


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> muchos pobres necesitan el coche para ir a trabajar, y muchos cuando les sale un trabajo al que pueden ir andando dan saltos de felicidad eso te lo digo yo, sin coche en zonas como galicia a ver como vas a trabajar te hablo de sectores del automovil, del metal, congelado, conservero, etc....
> la mayor parte de la gente que trabaja en estos sitios va dando tumbos de un lado para otro y raro es el que viva tan cerca que pueda ir andando.
> 
> por ejemplo em marin esta el puerto con varias empresas de congelado y de mantenimiento y una del metal, de conformado pues bien los de marin pueden ir andando pero como vivas a las afueras de marin no vas a ir a pie y no hay bus, gente que vive en una aldea de marin a mas de cuatro km. oque vive en pontevedra podran ir en bus pero el tema es vlover si sales a las diez de la noche o mas tarde ya no te digo si vives más lejos, no hay transporte publico y los poligonos industriales de la provincia de pontevedra alguno vivira en una aldea o casa cercana pero el resto en coche o moto no hay más, alguna empresa muy pocas dos o tres tienen alguna ruta de autobus para sus trabajadors pero ya te digo en la mayoria de lso casos sin coche no trabajas.



En Galicia hay muchas casas de v


rioskunk dijo:


> muchos pobres necesitan el coche para ir a trabajar, y muchos cuando les sale un trabajo al que pueden ir andando dan saltos de felicidad eso te lo digo yo, sin coche en zonas como galicia a ver como vas a trabajar te hablo de sectores del automovil, del metal, congelado, conservero, etc....
> la mayor parte de la gente que trabaja en estos sitios va dando tumbos de un lado para otro y raro es el que viva tan cerca que pueda ir andando.
> 
> por ejemplo em marin esta el puerto con varias empresas de congelado y de mantenimiento y una del metal, de conformado pues bien los de marin pueden ir andando pero como vivas a las afueras de marin no vas a ir a pie y no hay bus, gente que vive en una aldea de marin a mas de cuatro km. oque vive en pontevedra podran ir en bus pero el tema es vlover si sales a las diez de la noche o mas tarde ya no te digo si vives más lejos, no hay transporte publico y los poligonos industriales de la provincia de pontevedra alguno vivira en una aldea o casa cercana pero el resto en coche o moto no hay más, alguna empresa muy pocas dos o tres tienen alguna ruta de autobus para sus trabajadors pero ya te digo en la mayoria de lso casos sin coche no trabajas.



Pues cuidado con vuestro frijolito que es partidario ze eliminar los vehículos de no tantos años porque contaminan. Miedo me da.


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Si el 100% de la población pudiera poner placas y tener sitio para dentro de su propiedad aparcar y cargar un electrico los costes por calefacción en invierno y enfrimiento en verano se dispararian, aparte de que al necesita mayor superficie construida las distancias aumentarian y la logistica necesitaria recorrer más kilometros.
> 
> Digalo claro: que le dan asco los pobres y que sus problemas no le importan mientras usted este bien.



si el 100% de la población pudiera poner placas, todo dios tendría calefacción eléctrica y aire acondicionado....Los bloques de pisos, y las ciudades, son una puta mierda energéticamente hablando... Es imposible mantener con energía barata las ciudades, pero los pueblos, si que es posible. 

Y me dan asco, las personas, que hablan, critican, y son haters de los coches eléctricos, solo por el mero hecho de no poder comprarlo...Y hablan sin saber.


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> si el 100% de la población pudiera poner placas, todo dios tendría calefacción eléctrica y aire acondicionado....Los bloques de pisos, y las ciudades, son una puta mierda energéticamente hablando... Es imposible mantener con energía barata las ciudades, pero los pueblos, si que es posible.
> 
> Y me dan asco, las personas, que hablan, critican, y son haters de los coches eléctricos, solo por el mero hecho de no poder comprarlo...Y hablan sin saber.



*Los bloques de pisos, y las ciudades, son una puta mierda energéticamente hablando*

claro, 1 bloque de pisos es menos eficiente desde el punto de vista de la construcción, suministro de internet, agua, aguas grises, electricidad, calefacción y enfriamiento que su equivalente en decenas de unifamiliares, la chorrada del año


----------



## B. Golani (25 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> muchos pobres necesitan el coche para ir a trabajar, y muchos cuando les sale un trabajo al que pueden ir andando dan saltos de felicidad eso te lo digo yo, sin coche en zonas como galicia a ver como vas a trabajar te hablo de sectores del automovil, del metal, congelado, conservero, etc....
> la mayor parte de la gente que trabaja en estos sitios va dando tumbos de un lado para otro y raro es el que viva tan cerca que pueda ir andando.
> 
> por ejemplo em marin esta el puerto con varias empresas de congelado y de mantenimiento y una del metal, de conformado pues bien los de marin pueden ir andando pero como vivas a las afueras de marin no vas a ir a pie y no hay bus, gente que vive en una aldea de marin a mas de cuatro km.oque vive en pontevedra podran ir en bus pero el tema es vlover si sales a las diez de la noche o mas tarde ya no te digo si vives más lejos, no hay transporte publico y los poligonos industriales de la provincia de pontevedra alguno vivira en una aldea o casa cercana pero el resto en coche o moto no hay más, alguna empresa muy pocas dos o tres tienen alguna ruta de autobus para sus trabajadors pero ya te digo en la mayoria de lso casos sin coche no trabajas.



ok , vivo en bilbao y veraneo en a estrada , en una aldea , sin coche estas muerto. En bilbao me sobra el coche.


----------



## serie de netflix (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> *Los bloques de pisos, y las ciudades, son una puta mierda energéticamente hablando*
> 
> claro, 1 bloque de pisos es menos eficiente desde el punto de vista de la construcción, suministro de internet, agua, aguas grises, electricidad, calefacción y enfriamiento que su equivalente en decenas de unifamiliares, la chorrada del año



punto medio, PUNTO MEDIO

bloques de 3 plantas y amplios

asi hay buenos m2 para meter placas, no esta la gente como hormigas pero dentro de lo que cabe junta

edificios absurdamente altos eso... meh


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> *Los bloques de pisos, y las ciudades, son una puta mierda energéticamente hablando*
> 
> claro, 1 bloque de pisos es menos eficiente desde el punto de vista de la construcción, suministro de internet, agua, aguas grises, electricidad, calefacción y enfriamiento que su equivalente en decenas de unifamiliares, la chorrada del año



asi es
tienes razon, es justo al contrario, y mas barato la "ultima milla" en redes de todo tipo

ahora solo les queda el argumento de que somos pobres y no podemos permitirnoslo.....
o el tontolaba que dijo que la luz esta cara por la invasion de Ucrania
cuando ya estabamos en 9% inflaccion y record de precio
¿y en verano y cuando todo el mundo cargue las pila petacas de noche como funcionan los espejitos solares?


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Eso es hacer 7000 km al mes de gasoil.
> 
> Dudo que en eléctrico, si no tienes placas gastes eso.



600 euros de gasoil al mes, 7000km? 100 euros, 60 litros, 600 euros, unos 360 litros, unos 4000 km al mes, mas o menos, con el coche que tenia mi amigo, que es viejo.. . El hace unos 150 km al dia, sí, mas viajes, que hace fines de semana, si que hace más de 4000 km al mes. Trabaja 22 dias al mes, hasta algun sábado a la mañana. Y con placas, contando los excedentes gasta eso, si.


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> NO PAYASO
> A MAS POTENCIA INSTALADA HAY QUE CAMBIAR TODO, y aguas arriba tambien, LEETE LOS RBT, MIET Y DEMAS....
> 
> EGGGGPERTO....
> ...



Escribo "con la misma potencia" y el subnormal entiende "con más potencia". Vete a quebte hagan una lobotomía, que saldrás ganando.

A ignorados, subnormal.


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> punto medio, PUNTO MEDIO
> 
> bloques de 3 plantas y amplios
> 
> ...



Cierto, tiene que existir una manera de calcular el tamaño y distribución de los edificios para ser lo más optimo posible para ciertos parametros y cantidad de población.

Pero ojo, que soy jaiter que se queja sin saber solo porque no puedo comprarme un coche electrico....que igual si que puedo (y del taco), pero lo que no puedo es cargarlo, ni quiero pagar su precio integro cuando toque un cambio de bateria, ni quiero perder 4 horas en cargarlo en un vieje.. "es que existen supercargadores"..claro, a costa del precio y de degradar aun más la bateria.

Me cago en el puto coche electrico para su uso fuera de la ciudad o industrial.
La solución es copiar el modelo japones del kei car...¿que hacemos con mamotretos de 2 toneladas y 40.000€ para mover un saco de carne de 80 kilos con 2 bolsas del mercadona? Lo mismo respecto a los de combustión, mamotretos llenos de pijadas caras para inflar su precio cuando tendrian que ser la mitad de pequeños y costar un tercio del precio.


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> *Los bloques de pisos, y las ciudades, son una puta mierda energéticamente hablando*
> 
> claro, 1 bloque de pisos es menos eficiente desde el punto de vista de la construcción, suministro de internet, agua, aguas grises, electricidad, calefacción y enfriamiento que su equivalente en decenas de unifamiliares, la chorrada del año



Una cosa es ser eficientes en el tema construcción, y otra cosa ser eficientes en tema energético..y no digo mierdas de internet.. Mi cabaña en el lado soriano del Moncayo, es mas eficiente que cualquier piso en Soria.. te lo aseguro, y solo tiene placas solares, dos baterias viejas, y chimenea y cocina de leña. Agua de manantial, y aguas grises que sacamos una vez cada 5 o 6 años del deposito. GASTOS ENERGETICOS DESPUES DE AÑOS AMORTIZADA 0 EUROS al mes.. ahora dime los gastos energéticos al mes de un piso en Soria, tanto de internet, construcción, agua, aguas grises, basuras, electricidad, calefacción.. etc, etc.. CHORRADA DEL AÑO. No compares un piso, a un unifamiliar aislado, hablando de eficiencia energética.


----------



## B. Golani (25 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Sí, el ingeniero de antes, de 6 años, que ni sabe escribir o que le cuesta mucho esfuerzo. Anda vete a contárselo a tu mamá.
> 
> Con la misma potencia que usas un electrodomestico, que puede tirar 2000W, cargas un coche.
> 
> Y no, no hay que aumentar la potencia, porque se carga cuando no se usa el electrodoméstico. Claro, pero un ingeniero de 6 años no lo entiende. Vamos no me jodas, debes de ser deficiente profundo.



estas cargando el coche , vas al wc , te pegas una miniducha , entra el termo salta el limitador y a ir a rearmarlo , o coges el secador de pelo lo mismo , el microondas lo mismo....... tus conocimientos en electricidad , los minimos.


----------



## serie de netflix (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Cierto, tiene que existir una manera de calcular el tamaño y distribución de los edificios para ser lo más optimo posible para ciertos parametros y cantidad de población.
> 
> Pero ojo, que soy jaiter que se queja sin saber solo porque no puedo comprarme un coche electrico....que igual si que puedo (y del taco), pero lo que no puedo es cargarlo, ni quiero pagar su precio integro cuando toque un cambio de bateria, ni quiero perder 4 horas en cargarlo en un vieje.. "es que existen supercargadores"..claro, a costa del precio y de degradar aun más la bateria.
> 
> ...



creo que estaba el carnet b1 o van a sacar ese carnet pensado para electricuchos mierder



> También se regulará un nuevo permiso de conducir B-1 a partir de los 16 años para *vehículos eléctricos con velocidad máxima de 90 kilómetros/hora y peso máximo de 400 kilogramos.*



nacional y da gracias... aunque bueno a no poca gente le podria servir

pero es que dudo q esos coches vayan a ser baratos

lo mas "cercano" a eso seria por ejemplo un dacia spring que es pura mierda y vale 20k€ 

y ya pesa 1000kg

asi q no se seran microcoches electricos con mas potencia pura mierda vamos porque con max. 400kg

juas si tengo un patinete que pesa 26kg y como le de bien aguanta 12-15km y muere la bateria (y por el camino pierde potencia)  y eso q es doblemotor yaun lo tengo limitado a 25km/h y necesita 6h largas para cargar


----------



## B. Golani (25 Dic 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> estas cargando el coche , vas al wc , te pegas una miniducha , entra el termo salta el limitador y a ir a rearmarlo , o coges el secador de pelo lo mismo , el microondas lo mismo....... tus conocimientos en electricidad , los minimos.



para cargar el coche de manera habitual , en una casa de 3 personas y tamaño medio , menos de 5 kw olvidate.


----------



## Esflinter (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> *el que no vive eres tu, INSULTA A TU PUTA MADR*E
> soy ingenerio de Minas de Energia y Combustibles, plan de 6 años, los buenos, mas de 25 experiencia en proyectos de energia, OIL, Gas, Electricidad EN 4 CONTINENTES y solo dices tontaaas
> No pierdo el tiempo con cretinos que se inventan las cosas
> Meter en las casas puntos de recarga, mas en toda España es multiplicar por 4 toda la potebncia de generacion, las lineas de AATT, 440 KV, distribucion, centros, acometidas en todas las casas etc etc
> ...



Lo que eres es una chusma analfabeta


----------



## serie de netflix (25 Dic 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> estas cargando el coche , vas al wc , te pegas una miniducha , entra el termo salta el limitador y a ir a rearmarlo , o coges el secador de pelo lo mismo , el microondas lo mismo....... tus conocimientos en electricidad , los minimos.



y se le olvido decir que con esa potencia de carga un electrico te tiras 2/3 del dia o mas para cargarlo (por ej. el honda e que no tiene tanta bateria tarda eso)

sin embargo un phev si que lo cargas en 4-5h y cubres en electrico el gran grueso de desplazamientos diarios, a malas en hibrido con esteroides y si te quedas sin electrones gasolina normal hibrido


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Una cosa es ser eficientes en el tema construcción, y otra cosa ser eficientes en tema energético..y no digo mierdas de internet.. Mi cabaña en el lado soriano del Moncayo, es mas eficiente que cualquier piso en Soria.. te lo aseguro, y solo tiene placas solares, dos baterias viejas, y chimenea y cocina de leña. Agua de manantial, y aguas grises que sacamos una vez cada 5 o 6 años del deposito. GASTOS ENERGETICOS DESPUES DE AÑOS AMORTIZADA 0 EUROS al mes.. ahora dime los gastos energéticos al mes de un piso en Soria, tanto de internet, construcción, agua, aguas grises, basuras, electricidad, calefacción.. etc, etc.. CHORRADA DEL AÑO. No compares un piso, a un unifamiliar aislado, hablando de eficiencia energética.



¿Acaso la construccion no requiere energia?
Yo trabajo desde mi piso, no acepto el concepto de "mierdas de internet", si el piso no tiene agua corriente no me sirve, si no tiene un caudal de acceso a internet correcto y estable, TAMPOCO.

¿existen acuiferos en España para que todo el mundo tenga una cabaña y se abastezca de su manantial privado?
¿que te crees que sacar tu mierda de tu fosa septica no requiere energia?¿te lo hacen gratis acaso?
¿existe masa forestal en España para que todos cocinemos y calentemos con madera?
¿y tu basura a donde va?¿donde la tiras?

Tu paja mental, no es escalable a 47.000.000 personas


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> jajaja, Pero tu lo has probado??' el dia que lo pruebes hablas.. hablas. Mientras no lo pruebes, mejor no decir sandeces, porque las leas por ahi... Yo he visto coches eléctricos, subiendo por el pirineo, y no hay coche de combustión que suba como ellos.. te lo aseguro, y la bateria, puede bajar un 12.15% si enciendes la calefacción, pero por subir cuestas, eso no
> 
> ignore tambien... gilipollas.



cuestas jehehe

conozco el caso de uno que compro un KIA hybrido que no le subia la rampa del parking, y a tenido que soltar mas panoja para que se lo cambiaran por otro mas potente.


----------



## serie de netflix (25 Dic 2022)

Este es el estado del coche eléctrico más barato de España tras recorrer 200 km diarios durante 7 meses - Curiosidades - Híbridos y Eléctricos | Coches eléctricos, híbridos enchufables (hibridosyelectricos.com)


----------



## ransomraff (25 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> muchos pobres necesitan el coche para ir a trabajar, y muchos cuando les sale un trabajo al que pueden ir andando dan saltos de felicidad eso te lo digo yo, sin coche en zonas como galicia a ver como vas a trabajar te hablo de sectores del automovil, del metal, congelado, conservero, etc....
> la mayor parte de la gente que trabaja en estos sitios va dando tumbos de un lado para otro y raro es el que viva tan cerca que pueda ir andando.
> 
> por ejemplo em marin esta el puerto con varias empresas de congelado y de mantenimiento y una del metal, de conformado pues bien los de marin pueden ir andando pero como vivas a las afueras de marin no vas a ir a pie y no hay bus, gente que vive en una aldea de marin a mas de cuatro km. oque vive en pontevedra podran ir en bus pero el tema es vlover si sales a las diez de la noche o mas tarde ya no te digo si vives más lejos, no hay transporte publico y los poligonos industriales de la provincia de pontevedra alguno vivira en una aldea o casa cercana pero el resto en coche o moto no hay más, alguna empresa muy pocas dos o tres tienen alguna ruta de autobus para sus trabajadors pero ya te digo en la mayoria de lso casos sin coche no trabajas.



Muchas empresas, o todas, priorizan contratar a gente que viva muy cerca del centro de trabajo, saben, han sufrido, que el coste de ir a trabajar con los sueldos de mierda que pagan es demasiado caro, que en cuanto pueden se largan a otro trabajo más cerca.
Para trabajos no cualificados, pues bueno, algo encuentran o pueden formar, pero para trabajos cualificados... busca un ingeniero de la especialidad que buscas en esas aldeas... imposible.

Y como los coches y el transporte está como está, la gente no va a trabajar en esos poligonos.



Un empresario me contaba hace unas semanas que tenía una nave industrial enorme, dinero para llenarla de máquinaria y estaba seguro de tener clientes y pedidos. Pero era todo un castillo en el aire, se veía absolutamente incapaz de encontrar trabajadores.
Aclarar que en la comarca ciertamente no había 10 empleados cualificados disponibles, 30 si los formase en la empresa, el resto tendrían que venir de más lejos y con esos sabe de sobra que o paga mucho o no le duran. 
25.000km anuales (100 diarios), cuesta un dineral y es mucho tiempo de viaje (hora y media diaria). No puedes esperar que alguien a quien le pagas 25K lo haga para siempre.


Que un país que se argentiniza limite el transporte a vehiculos inaccesibles es dispararse en el pie, lo que menos debe preocupar es el pánico entre los vendedores de coches, las repercusiones de la falta de movilidad son globales y transversales en todo.


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> los coches se cargarán cuando lo necesites.......
> ¿o te vuelves del curro o del cine para cargar el pila petaca?
> ¿y si tu hijo se pone malo?
> ¿o te esperas al finde para cargarlo?
> ...



Dios, qué nivel de descerebramiento.

Yo duermo 6-8 horas por día. En esas horas no uso el coche, aunque te cueste entenderlo. Además algunas horas del día estoy en casa. Así que ya ves si me sobra tiempo para cargarlo a baja potencia. Y yo no he aumentado la potencia contratada ni en mi casa ni tampoco en el chalet de la sierra donde también lo cargo.

Incluso en casa no tienes que estar enchufado y desencgufando según enciendas/apagues electrodomesticos de alto consumo, pues hay un elemento, disponible hace años, que ajusta la potencia de carga de según la que quede sin usar en el hogar.

Y si aún así quieres poder usarlo incluso en situaciones relamente atípicas y sin recargar, pues para eso hay PHEV y EREV que también son eléctricos. Dentro de los eléctricos que se enchufan no sólo están los BEV.

Por supuesto que si eres tan pobre como para ni tener garaje, pues se puede complicar la situación. Igual hay, por el número de puntos de carga que hay hoyben día, no te conviene un BEV. 

Ahí lo dejo porque si cosas tan sencillas de entender, tan obvias, ya superaban lo que da de sí tu cabeza, no me quiero imaginar qué pasará con tantas cosas mas complejas que hay en la vida.

PD: Los HEV, híbridos normales, no se pueden considerar como los otros, pues su energía siempre sale de la gasolina: la que se regenera también. Igual tampoco lo entiendes, especialmente esto último.


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> las placas en una casa solo sirven de apoyo
> para que una simple vivienda de 3,KW se autoabastezca, necesita una superficie enorme, como un campo de baloncesto o mas
> y además tener un grupo de emergencia para averias, noche, dias sin sol
> ¿o acaso es siempre 1 de agosto los 365 dias del año y 24 horas de dia....?
> ...



Es que además las placas solares tienen una mierda de eficiencia del 22% las Sunpower maxeon las últimas.
Yo sigo diciendo lo mismo son el boom inmobiliario del siglo 21 las renobobas.
La única que es 100% productiva y reduce mucho el precio es la hidráulica y fíjate todos estos renobobos están en contra de ella porque será jajaja


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> *Los bloques de pisos, y las ciudades, son una puta mierda energéticamente hablando*
> 
> claro, 1 bloque de pisos es menos eficiente desde el punto de vista de la construcción, suministro de internet, agua, aguas grises, electricidad, calefacción y enfriamiento que su equivalente en decenas de unifamiliares, la chorrada del año



Ya empiezan a decir que no son eficientes los pisos jeje.
Cracks los renobobos para eso que le den por culo a la aerotermia y la geotermia y viva la caldera de gasoil de condensación.


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> de todo el OIL, solo el 5% se usa para coches en la UE y USA
> si prohibimos en la UE, USA el de explosion, solo con el crecimiento de Africa, Asia con el termicos, nos quedamos igual
> del OIL de transporte, el 70% lo gastan aviones y barcos y ellos jamas iran con pilas petacas, ni con velas ni remando



Con la agenda 2030 lo del avión pasará a ser un lujo sólo apto para ricos y/o viajes de larga distancia.

En cuanto a barcos con velas, no dudo que los veamos como una ayuda para bajar el consumo y emisiones. Pero no serán velas a la antigua usanza.

En cuanto a Europa, lo delas emisiones de CO2 es sólo una excusa, porque a nivel mundial puede seguir subiendo segun otros países de otros continentes se desarrollen. Pienso que las razones por las que nos lo imponen son:

1/ Tenemos que importar casi todos los hidrocarburos que consumimos, con lo que eso supone y supondrá, segun perdamos poder, para nuestra economía.

2/ Los problemas de salud, y su coste asociado, que inplican tener millones de vehiculos emitiendo veneno justo en las zonas mas desamente pobladas, como son las ciudades.

3/ La reducción de la población. Aquí se hará de forma amable, por ingenieria social y reeducación, pero en otras zonas, fuera de la UE, se dará a lo bruto, sin piedad, impuesta por las circunstancias, porque no habrá otra forma.

Aún ni ebtendemos que Occidente, especialmente Europa, va dejando de ser el ombligo del mundo, y que aquí no tenemos las materias primas necesarias para seguir a la cabeza.


----------



## Nicors (25 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Son una estafa.
> 
> Prestaciones de mierda a precio de oro, reparaciones prohibitivas y una vida útil que no supera los 8-10 años como mucho con lo cual la amortización es ruinosa. ¿Quién da más?
> 
> ...



Que coche es campeón?


----------



## B. Golani (25 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> y se le olvido decir que con esa potencia de carga un electrico te tiras 2/3 del dia o mas para cargarlo (por ej. el honda e que no tiene tanta bateria tarda eso)
> 
> sin embargo un phev si que lo cargas en 4-5h y cubres en electrico el gran grueso de desplazamientos diarios, a malas en hibrido con esteroides y si te quedas sin electrones gasolina normal hibrido



tuve una dacia dokker , gasolina + glp . una maravilla


----------



## Nicors (25 Dic 2022)

Jobuk dijo:


> Va a cambiar la movilidad, yo estoy seguro.
> Yo soy de Madrid y aqui por ejemplo el transporte publico funciona muy bien, en Madrid Capital hablo pero sigo viendo a mucha gente en coche que esta todos los dias perdiendo mucho dinero y en algunos casos tambien tiempo.
> 
> Hay algo que no se ha dicho y es que creo que las motos tanto eléctricas como térmicas van a subir bastante en ventas y voy a poner un ejemplo de una que es ideal para ciudad y desplazamientos cortos que gasta muy poco .
> ...



Hecho de menos el sector 250 que hay pocas, con esas puedes pillar autovía. Pero si esa 125 esta del diez para ciudad y alrededores.


----------



## B. Golani (25 Dic 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Muchas empresas, o todas, priorizan contratar a gente que viva muy cerca del centro de trabajo, saben, han sufrido, que el coste de ir a trabajar con los sueldos de mierda que pagan es demasiado caro, que en cuanto pueden se largan a otro trabajo más cerca.
> Para trabajos no cualificados, pues bueno, algo encuentran o pueden formar, pero para trabajos cualificados... busca un ingeniero de la especialidad que buscas en esas aldeas... imposible.
> 
> Y como los coches y el transporte está como está, la gente no va a trabajar en esos poligonos.
> ...



y no entiendo muy bien la causa , petroleo hay a punta pala y los coches a glp apenas contaminan


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Es que además las placas solares tienen una mierda de eficiencia del 22% las Sunpower maxeon las últimas.
> Yo sigo diciendo lo mismo son el boom inmobiliario del siglo 21 las renobobas.
> La única que es 100% productiva y reduce mucho el precio es la hidráulica y fíjate todos estos renobobos están en contra de ella porque será jajaja



porque son analfabteos funcionales y les pasan la chuleta con lo que decir, dicen todos lo mismo
cuanta mas renovable, mas cara es la luz de noche que es cuando ellos los van a cargar mediante los espejitos de su chalet.... cuando no hay solar... pero la cargan a 1 €.............  
solo es barata al mediodia, es decir, en horas de curro....

que gente mas pesada, que se compren lo que quieran pero que no den la lata


----------



## pocholito (25 Dic 2022)

Las placas solares donde es rentable es en vivienda aisladas en medio del monte donde sea caro traer la luz en el resto no


----------



## pocholito (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿Acaso la construccion no requiere energia?
> Yo trabajo desde mi piso, no acepto el concepto de "mierdas de internet", si el piso no tiene agua corriente no me sirve, si no tiene un caudal de acceso a internet correcto y estable, TAMPOCO.
> 
> ¿existen acuiferos en España para que todo el mundo tenga una cabaña y se abastezca de su manantial privado?
> ...



Ahí le has dado sin combustibles fósiles solo hay sitio para la mitad de la población sobre unos 25000000 de habitantes sería como volver a los 50


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Los de hidrogeno, son también coches eléctricos, con motor electrico.



Sí, pero yo he dicho que los eléctricos *enchufables* no sustituirán a la combustión.


----------



## pocholito (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, pero yo he dicho que los eléctricos *enchufables* no sustituirán a la combustión.




Ya lo ha dicho turiel que los eléctricos como mucho el 5 % de los de combustión sustituiran


----------



## pocholito (25 Dic 2022)

Del petróleo viene todo incluso las minas de litio dependen del petróleo la maquinaria el trasporte y demas


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Pues asi es.. por lo menos este último año, infórmate bien.. infórmate. Pero sin baterias , si quieres con baterias (15kw), la inversión seria 15.000 euros, en declaración de la renta te descontarían un 25%, subvención casi un 50%, y te tocaría pagar un 25% que serian unos 3700 euros..Asi sera mientras duren las subvenciones. los que viven en pueblo, y no invierten en esto. Duda si quiere, pero asi es.. para particulares, para autónomos o empresas, *aun no hay pagado las subvenciones*, de momento solo el 25% en la declaración,



Ibas bien, pero... 

Madre mía, dan ganas de llorar al ver el nivel cultural de este foro


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Cierto, tiene que existir una manera de calcular el tamaño y distribución de los edificios para ser lo más optimo posible para ciertos parametros y cantidad de población.
> 
> Pero ojo, que soy jaiter que se queja sin saber solo porque no puedo comprarme un coche electrico....que igual si que puedo (y del taco), pero lo que no puedo es cargarlo, ni quiero pagar su precio integro cuando toque un cambio de bateria, ni quiero perder 4 horas en cargarlo en un vieje.. "es que existen supercargadores"..claro, a costa del precio y de degradar aun más la bateria.
> 
> ...



Exactamente. Los coches hoy son inmensamente más grandes que hace cuarenta años.


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿Acaso la construccion no requiere energia?
> Yo trabajo desde mi piso, no acepto el concepto de "mierdas de internet", si el piso no tiene agua corriente no me sirve, si no tiene un caudal de acceso a internet correcto y estable, TAMPOCO.
> 
> ¿existen acuiferos en España para que todo el mundo tenga una cabaña y se abastezca de su manantial privado?
> ...



Yo trabajo desde mi piso.. y he dejado de Leer.. Seguro que tambien eres feminista, y animalista.. y fan de Antonio. Teneis toda la verdad, es mejor no hablar con gente como tu.. Si si, yo agoto los acuiferos, y cuando limpio la fosa aséptica acabo con la energía del planeta. Si masa forestal.. si, yo con mis podas tengo para todo el año, haz tu lo mismo. MI "Basura" como tu la llamas, va o bien a las gallinas, o a la pila de compost, o si es papel, cartón, al fuego... Plástico NO USO, hace años. Y los huesos de chuletón, y similar, al perro. Pero claro, mi paja mental, no escalable a 47 millones de personas, lo se.


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, pero yo he dicho que los eléctricos *enchufables* no sustituirán a la combustión.



Eso es.. nada sustituirá a la combustión.. nada al nivel de ahora. Pero que haya gente que podra usar coches electricos, mientras el resto no pueda usar combustion.. tambien,. tIEMPO AL TIEMPO


----------



## pocholito (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Yo trabajo desde mi piso.. y he dejado de Leer.. Seguro que tambien eres feminista, y animalista.. y fan de Antonio. Teneis toda la verdad, es mejor no hablar con gente como tu.. Si si, yo agoto los acuiferos, y cuando limpio la fosa aséptica acabo con la energía del planeta. Si masa forestal.. si, yo con mis podas tengo para todo el año, haz tu lo mismo. MI "Basura" como tu la llamas, va o bien a las gallinas, o a la pila de compost, o si es papel, cartón, al fuego... Plástico NO USO, hace años. Y los huesos de chuletón, y similar, al perro. Pero claro, mi paja mental, no escalable a 47 millones de personas, lo se.



Yo lo hago y de la ceniza hago hasta lejia estiércol y compost para abonar purin de ortiga para insecticida para árboles frutales y tomateras me caliento con la poda de los olivos y almendros

Brasero picón o ascuas que saco en un caldero de lata hago la matanza tengo pollos pavos cabras gallinas un poco de todo hago chorizo salchichón conservas en tarros al baño maría.
Reutilizo todo las botellas de plástico que tirais como invernaderos de mis matas o como goteros.

Pero hay demasiados urbanitas que odian coger estiércol o quitar malas hierbas.


----------



## selenio (25 Dic 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Y encima los electrodomésticos de alta Gama cuando van por autovía de peaje tienen que ir a 80kmh a ritmo de camión porque si pisan se quedan secos en 100 kilómetros.
> 
> Veréis que nunca veis un Tesla que os pasa a 160-180. Pero tampoco a 130.



A mi por la A6, me pasó una vez, uno a 200 km/h, fue ponerme detrás de él a esa velocidad durante 3 minutos y se quedó más tirado que una bicicleta, porque se comía la batería a chorros.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Del petróleo viene todo incluso las minas de litio dependen del petróleo la maquinaria el trasporte y demas



mas de 500.000 compuestos salen de la petroquimica


----------



## Morototeo (25 Dic 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Yo lo hago y de la ceniza hago hasta lejia estiércol y compost para abonar purin de ortiga para insecticida para árboles frutales y tomateras me caliento con la poda de los olivos y almendros



Yo guardo toda la ceniza.. toda. En sacos. Y la tiro al huerto antes de primavera.


----------



## pocholito (25 Dic 2022)

Jabón casero con aceite usado, pasta de dientes con bicarbonato y así con todo


----------



## Gusman (25 Dic 2022)

Tisone dijo:


> Los eléctricos a día de hoy son para unos pocos privilegiados que tengan donde enchufarlos, los que aparcamos en la calle no tenemos opción.



Los que aparcamos en la calle dentro de poco no tendremos ni opcion de vivir.


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Dic 2022)

Con los precios que tiene los coches ahora, TODOS, ni los coches de combustión reemplazarán a los coches de combustión. 

Id mirando patinetes.


----------



## pocholito (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Yo guardo toda la ceniza.. toda. En sacos. Y la tiro al huerto antes de primavera.



Buenísima yo también lo hago siempre que sea de madera no tratada yo para encenderla uso aceite usado piñas secas cáscara de almendra pero para vivir aquí te tiene que gustar como a mí así vivían nuestros bisabuelos.
Hay montón de plantas que nos pueden curar desde hojas de olivo malrrubios zajareña manzanilla romero tomillo hinojo para muchas enfermedades


----------



## Gusman (25 Dic 2022)

davitin dijo:


> La agenda 2030 caerá por su propio peso por qué es antinatural, este tipo de cosas solo se pueden imponer por dictadura.



Y legislando mediante gobiernos corruptos. En eso estan.


----------



## pocholito (25 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Con los precios que tiene los coches ahora, TODOS, ni los coches de combustión reemplazarán a los coches de combustión.
> 
> Id mirando patinetes.



Se volverá al mulo caballo burro ya salió una noticia a principios de este año sobre cómo volver a estos medios podía reducir las emisiones de c02


----------



## selenio (25 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> El único escenario donde las petroleras no desaparecen es en la implantación masiva del hidrógeno, usarían las mismas infraestructuras adaptadas al hidrógeno.
> Si ves cualquier experiencia de coche de hidrógeno publicitada por la prensa está una petrolera detrás.



Prefiero 1000 veces a las petroleras que a las Iberdrolas , Endesas, etc, etc.


----------



## trancos123 (25 Dic 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Prefiero 1000 veces a las petroleras que a las Iberdrolas , Endesas, etc, etc.



Puff, como esta el patio.


----------



## selenio (25 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Puff, como esta el patio.



Y como está?.


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Ya lo ha dicho turiel que los eléctricos como mucho el 5 % de los de combustión sustituiran



Y está siendo incluso optimista.

No creo que haya ni un 0'1% de viviendas donde el único coche sea eléctrico. Todos tienen un segundo vehículo de combustión.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Y legislando mediante gobiernos corruptos. En eso estan.



*YA ha quedado demostrado que en Bruselas o parlamento de la UE se puede comprar todo. Hay mas de 80 implicados por Qatar y Marruecos*
Un mundial, 70 M de moronegros mantenidos en la UE y dejarse invadir, prohibir el coche, prohibir pesca, caza, *derribar presas en el pais mas seco de la UE,* desmantelar industria, importar mierda china con un lobby de Pepiño Blanco junto con Alfonso Alonso del PP, ahi es nada..... o el hijo de Gonzalez Pons........ lobbista chino
Quiero mi derecho a portar arma corta

*Y aqui los manginas que si las PILAS PETACAS Y LOS ESPEJITOS Y LAS HORAS DE CARGA, porque luego les prohibiran los espejitos, por escasez de silice, de cobre, os compraran expropiaran la energia por debajo de coste por escasez y bien nacional capullos que sois tontos de baba
LEEROS LA LEY DE SEGURIDAD NACIONAL APROBADA ESTE OTOÑO..... 

QUE NO CAPULLOS; QUE SE TRATA DE NUESTRA LIBERTAD Y PATRIMONIO, MANGINAS, CASTRADOS, CRETINOS, QUE SOIS MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU TONTOS, PALETOS, CAZURROS, ..... 







Equipo | Acento. La consultora que da soluciones a la empresa en la gestión de Asuntos Públicos







www.acento.es




*


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Eso es.. nada sustituirá a la combustión.. nada al nivel de ahora. Pero que haya gente que podra usar coches electricos, mientras el resto no pueda usar combustion.. tambien,. tIEMPO AL TIEMPO



Y yo te digo a ti que no.

Vete a zonas rurales de la provincia de Teruel, Cuenca, Soria o Ciudad-Real. Son auténticos eriales en los que se hace de noche y no ves una luz en 30kms a la redonda.
Jamás podrán eliminar del todo los vehículos de combustión en esas zonas.

No sé cómo no os dais cuenta de que todo va encaminado a hacer imposible la vida en las ciudades: peajes, zonas restringidas, pago por aparcar en la calle, etiqueta medioambiental, carriles bici restando espacio de circulación, cámaras cada 50mts, centros de menas...

Huid mientras podáis, porque llegará un momento en que la tortilla se dará la vuelta y conseguir una casa en el campo costará tres veces más que un piso en la Castellana.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Y yo te digo a ti que no.
> 
> Vete a zonas rurales de la provincia de Teruel, Cuenca, Soria o Ciudad-Real. Son auténticos eriales en los que se hace de noche y no ves una luz en 30kms a la redonda.
> Jamás podrán eliminar del todo los vehículos de combustión en esas zonas.
> ...



EN ESO ANDO
el que tenga tierras con agua es el nuevo millonario


----------



## Destro (25 Dic 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> estas cargando el coche , vas al wc , te pegas una miniducha , entra el termo salta el limitador y a ir a rearmarlo , o coges el secador de pelo lo mismo , el microondas lo mismo....... tus conocimientos en electricidad , los minimos.



Ahora vemos problema, es cognitivo, no entiendes lo que lees. Lo voy a intentar por ukrima vez: hay un aparato que limita la potencia que se entrega al coche según el margen que te quede respecto a la que se la haya programado, y lo hace dinámicamente. ¿Lo entiendes o tunproblema cognitivo te lo impide?

Ese aparato detecta el consumo de la red y sube o baja la potencia que se entrega para cargar el coche para que el total quede por debajo o igual a la que tengas cobtratada. Salta el termo o pones el secador y redice la potencia quense entrega oara cargar el coche, cuando se apague alguno de esos electrodomésticos la vuelve a subir, todo de forma automática y dinámica. ¿Lo pillas o tus conocinientos se quedaron en alguna década del siglo pasado?

Me cansáis. Empiezo a pensar que no merece la pena explicar las cosas a gente así, igual es mejor dejaros en vuestra ignorancia y que, si acaso, aprendáis algo a base de daros contra el muro de la realidad, aunque igual os golpeáis con él y no entendéis la razón.


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Ahora vemos problema, es cognitivo, no entiendes lo que lees. Lo voy a intentar por ukrima vez: hay un aparato que limita la potencia que se entrega al coche según el margen que te quede respecto a la que se la haya programado, y lo hace dinámicamente. ¿Lo entiendes o tunproblema cognitivo te lo impide?
> 
> Ese aparato detecta el consumo de la red y sube o baja la potencia que se entrega para cargar el coche para que el total quede por debajo o igual a la que tengas cobtratada. Salta el termo o pones el secador y redice la potencia quense entrega oara cargar el coche, cuando se apague alguno de esos electrodomésticos la vuelve a subir, todo de forma automática y dinámica. ¿Lo pillas o tus conocinientos se quedaron en alguna década del siglo pasado?
> 
> Me cansáis los que habláis de lo que no tenéis ni idea y encima sois duros de mollera.



No tengo dudas respecto a lo que dices, pero a ver cómo explicas esto. ¿De verdad a un señor que se compra ese coche no le entregan el aparato que dices?


----------



## Jobuk (25 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Hecho de menos el sector 250 que hay pocas, con esas puedes pillar autovía. Pero si esa 125 esta del diez para ciudad y alrededores.



Se ha sustituido ese segmento por las 300-350 que con unos 30-35 cv Qie lermiten cruceros por autopista de 120 sin problemas incluso con dos, ya si bien en repechos fuertes les cuesta algo mantenerlos pero valen para todo como las 250 de hace unos años pero con una punta mayor y de consumo bastante bajo si te 3 cuatro como mucho .


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Dic 2022)

Es lo que tiene estar entre el PEAK OIL y la ENERGÍA LIBRE.


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> porque son analfabteos funcionales y les pasan la chuleta con lo que decir, dicen todos lo mismo
> cuanta mas renovable, mas cara es la luz de noche que es cuando ellos los van a cargar mediante los espejitos de su chalet.... cuando no hay solar... pero la cargan a 1 €.............
> solo es barata al mediodia, es decir, en horas de curro....
> 
> que gente mas pesada, que se compren lo que quieran pero que no den la lata



El problema es que yo creo viendo el video del de los coches eléctricos que muchos talleres de vagos que no saben arreglar un coche viven de poner plaquitas solares por eso aparece mucho geta renobobo.
Sigo diciendo que España tendría que volver al mix que nos hizo competitivos hidráulica lo máximo posible, carbón y nuclear eólica y solar no pueden superar el 10-15%.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> El problema es que yo creo viendo el video del de los coches eléctricos que muchos talleres de vagos que no saben arreglar un coche viven de poner plaquitas solares por eso aparece mucho geta renobobo.
> Sigo diciendo que España tendría que volver al mix que nos hizo competitivos hidráulica lo máximo posible, carbón y nuclear eólica y solar no pueden superar el 10-15%.



por cada MW solar, se debe poner uno termico de respaldo, por eso el precio hoy de la luz
de 8860 horas anuales, de sol no llegan a 2400 y eso sin contar el mal tiempo

cuando haya mas electricos y la gente los quiera cargar de noche... mas termicas y mas cara la luz
luego el precio medio sube y sube, pero se engañan diciendo que la carga les sale a 10 cuando el resto de la casa les sale a 90, no prorratean... lo que els ha costado esa carga realmente.......
se egañan ellos solos


----------



## jpjp (25 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> por cada MW solar, se debe poner uno termico de respaldo, por eso el precio hoy de la luz
> de 8860 horas anuales, de sol no llegan a 2400 y eso sin contar el mal tiempo
> 
> cuando haya mas electricos y la gente los quiera cargar de noche... mas termicas y mas cara la luz
> ...



Esto es como yo decía que siempre salía el PvPc más barato que la libre aunque ahora salga mejor la libre porque las cosas se calculan sobre toda la vida útil y teniendo todas las casuísticas que pueden pasar.
Lo de las 2400 creo que has tirado muy a lo alto pero bueno yo en eso soy todavía más crítico y pienso que está cerca de las 2000 horas año.


----------



## Egam (25 Dic 2022)

NO hay infraestructura para alimentar bestias que consumen diariamente min 30-40KWh de electricidad.
Para hacerse una idea, seria como multiplicar por 5 el consumo electrico residencial actual.

Todo esta transicion esta forzada para que solamente "unos pocos" puedan permitirse tener coche y conducir...
La ecologia es el nuevo dogma para reducir el consumo (y la poblacion)


----------



## B. Golani (26 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Ahora vemos problema, es cognitivo, no entiendes lo que lees. Lo voy a intentar por ukrima vez: hay un aparato que limita la potencia que se entrega al coche según el margen que te quede respecto a la que se la haya programado, y lo hace dinámicamente. ¿Lo entiendes o tunproblema cognitivo te lo impide?
> 
> Ese aparato detecta el consumo de la red y sube o baja la potencia que se entrega para cargar el coche para que el total quede por debajo o igual a la que tengas cobtratada. Salta el termo o pones el secador y redice la potencia quense entrega oara cargar el coche, cuando se apague alguno de esos electrodomésticos la vuelve a subir, todo de forma automática y dinámica. ¿Lo pillas o tus conocinientos se quedaron en alguna década del siglo pasado?
> 
> Me cansáis. Empiezo a pensar que no merece la pena explicar las cosas a gente así, igual es mejor dejaros en vuestra ignorancia y que, si acaso, aprendáis algo a base de daros contra el muro de la realidad, aunque igual os golpeáis con él y no entendéis la razón.



que aparato es ?? hace 30 años que soy electricista y no lo conozco. Como sabe el aparato que enchufaste el microondas ? como sabe que t dio por poner la lavadora ? dame detalles de ese aparato por favor


----------



## ccc (26 Dic 2022)

Algunas reflexiones:

- Mercedes, Audi y BMW han ganado mucho mas y vendiendo bastante menos; sin embargo, me pregunto, como va a seguir esta tendencia con la crisis que tenemos y como va a afectar al resto de fabricantes como Renault, Citroen, VW...,que no tienen un sector "lujo" con el que pueden encarecer los precios a niveles absurdos. Las economias de escala existen y han estado ahi por algo. Sin embargo, las ganancias, por el momento, son impresionantes. 

- EU ha cogido un camino contrario a sus intereses a Corto Plazo y esto, de momento, lo pagamos los ciudadanos: Nos deshacemos del coche de combustion, donde eramos los mejores y apostamos por los electricos, donde China esta 100 pasos por delante y con los que seguramente no podamos competir a 15 anyos vista. Creo que Japon, con Toyota al frente, ha cogido el camino correcto desde hace mucho tiempo: Invierte en hidrogeno, en baterias, pero el negocio principal es el de combustion. 

- Que no os enganyen, el electrico (litio a CP, hidrogeno tb a MP) va a continuar ganando terreno y en 2050 tendremos coches circulando con gasolina, diesel, litio, hidrogeno, sinteticos,... y su puta madre.

- El coche de hidrogeno de Toyota es una realidad y esta a la altura de los electricos; los chinos estan a 1 anyo de fabricar baterias mas baratas, se habla tb. de coches con autonomias de 1000kms con mayor densidad,...,y todavia no hemos ni comenzado.

- Quien paga este cambio de paradigma? Pues todos con las subvenciones, con nuestro empobrecimiento y sobre todo, los nuevos propietarios que pagan a precio de oro una mercancia que esta en panyales. A toda la gente que se compra un Tesla por 80.000€ y recibe un coche con calidades deficientes y con otros muchos problemas a resolver: Puntos de carga disponibles, precios elevados en la instalacion casera,... 

- Este plan puede, sin embargo, salir mal:

# Entramos en recesion y mucha gente no va a renovar el coche: Mercedes, VW, Renault, han ganado mucha pasta y estan a ridiculos PER de 5. Por que no compro estas empresas? Pues porque estamos en una situacion excepcional y dando los ultimos coletazos a la politica del dinero gratis. En mi opinion, en los 2 proximos anyos se van a vender con menos beneficios, mucha gente se va a ir a la calle y las unidades vendidas tampoco van a ir mucho mejor. 

# Hay mucha gente que se ha podido permitir un electrico y pagando sobrecostes, permitiendo lso beneficios del sector: Y quien va a pagar los siguientes? No creo que exista mucha mas gente que pague 50.000€ por un Hyundai electrico: Y son coches con tecnologias nuevas, con nuevos retos por delante y que presentan muchos problemas: Ademas la falta de infrastructura esta ahi; en mi opinion, estamos siguiendo una grafica de crecimiento exponencial de libro: El electrico esta creciendo y mucho, pero no va a seguir creciendo como nos lo estan diciendo y no me extranyaria que el anyo que viene comenzamos a ver sorpresas.

# Los coches chinos entraran en 2024 a full en el mercado europeo y su tecnologia de baterias es claramente superior a cualquiera (relacion calidad/precio); si os venden un VW electrico por 60.000€ y un chino por 25.000€ con las mismas prestaciones cual os vais a comprar?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Dic 2022)

Acabo de adelantar al venir un A3 e Tron que circulaba a ritmo obstáculo rodante, era del concesionario por las pegatinas gigantes de E Tron que he podido leer de noche al adelantarlo.

Los pasean mucho los del concesionario, otro vecino aparca el Megane eléctrico con pegatinas gigantes, se ve que curra en el conce y lo mueven a ver si pica algún subnormal.


----------



## Soundblaster (26 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Yo trabajo desde mi piso.. y he dejado de Leer.. Seguro que tambien eres feminista, y animalista.. y fan de Antonio. Teneis toda la verdad, es mejor no hablar con gente como tu.. Si si, yo agoto los acuiferos, y cuando limpio la fosa aséptica acabo con la energía del planeta. Si masa forestal.. si, yo con mis podas tengo para todo el año, haz tu lo mismo. MI "Basura" como tu la llamas, va o bien a las gallinas, o a la pila de compost, o si es papel, cartón, al fuego... Plástico NO USO, hace años. Y los huesos de chuletón, y similar, al perro. Pero claro, mi paja mental, no escalable a 47 millones de personas, lo se.



No acertaste ni una, como buen anumeral.


----------



## SexyVIcky (26 Dic 2022)

Quien va a comprar eso al precio que valen y lo que cuesta la electricidad?
Y además las baterías salen ardiendo de repente y no las pueden apagar ni los bomberos.
Y las baterías llevan materias cuya extracción contamina un huevo y es caro y esclaviza a mucha gente en el tercer mundo.Y las baterías en sí mismas contaminan también cuando ya no son útiles y no hay un plan de reciclaje ni nada,que yo sepa claro.
Todo es negativo y nos lo quieren vender como lo mejor.
Que les den,prefiero ir en guagua(bus).


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Yo tan contento con mi berlina japonesa motor atmosférico de 2007. Buenos caballos, buenos humos, buen sonido.
> 
> Por el precio del Hyundai ese de ahi arriba, me compro seis o siete coches como el mío.
> 
> QUE LA SIGAN CHUPANDO



Aquí divinizáis a las "berlinas" japonesas y cada vez que pillo un Uber sólo oigo CLEKOS por todas partes, por no hablar del diseño nefasto del salpicadero y la cutrez de los plásticos. No sé qué os pasa con las susodichas "berlinas" japonesas. Quizá los motores sean buenos, pero el coche en su conjunto es una PUTA BASURA apta sólo para clases medias-bajas.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> mi kangoo nueva 2003 13.500, la que venden ahora desde 25.000.
> 
> Va a comprar SU PUTA MADRE



O tú mismo si la necesitas para currar que será pronto porque va a cumplir 20 añazos.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Hombre, lo intentó por aquello de precios hR en coche, pero no es la idea para lo que lo compró. Fue una excepción .
> 
> Por cierto, el ds está muy chulo. A mi me gusta



No deja de ser un Citroën con ínfulas. Prefiero un alemán de gama media. Eso sí, los tochoplásticos japoneses ni tocarlos.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Con el tráfico que hay difícilmente podrás superar tales velocidades.



Llevo toda la vida superando esas velocidades. No todo el mundo vive en un atasco mental como el tuyo.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Jobuk dijo:


> Va a cambiar la movilidad, yo estoy seguro.
> Yo soy de Madrid y aqui por ejemplo el transporte publico funciona muy bien, en Madrid Capital hablo pero sigo viendo a mucha gente en coche que esta todos los dias perdiendo mucho dinero y en algunos casos tambien tiempo.
> 
> Hay algo que no se ha dicho y es que creo que las motos tanto eléctricas como térmicas van a subir bastante en ventas y voy a poner un ejemplo de una que es ideal para ciudad y desplazamientos cortos que gasta muy poco .
> ...



No me seas demagogo. El transporte público de Madrid funviona bien A VECES y depende enormemente de la zona en la que vivas y a la que pretendas desplazarte.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Pasa como las vacunas.
> Los eléctricos son tan tan tan buenos, que los poseedores quieren que el resto les digamos que ha sido una compra excelente... no les vale con su propia opinión y eso que es su dinero
> 
> Si me toca el Tesla3 de BBVA lo vendo al 80%PVP sin estrenar
> ...



Creo que tienes un problema con las unidades de medida/potencia. A ver si un día me enseñas tu cuatro cilindros de 600 cc 
También te lías con las series de BMW. Se nota que no has tocado uno en tu puta vida


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Ese es el problema, del 95% de los haters, de placas solares y coches eléctricos.. que o no pueden ponerlas, o no se pueden comprar un coche electrico.. Y se autoconsuelan, diciendo chorradas de las dos cosas. Yo en cierto modo me apiado de ellos, estan viendo que el final de los coches de combustión llegara pronto, y ven que terminarán conduciendo un patinete electrico, y cargarlo a precio exagerado...



Más tonto y no naces.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> El otro día palmaron dos chavales en el paseo de la Castellana que iban en moto.
> 
> La moto y el tráfico tan bestia que hay en las grandes ciudades no se llevan muy bien.
> 
> ...



Curiosamente no salen noticias sobre la mortalidad de las patinetas que cualquiera puede conducir sin carnet, seguro ni matrícula. Putos comunistas.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Mira, precisamente yo tenía un diésel del 2000-2002 creo recordar, y resulta que con él ya ni iba a poder entrar a zonas donde trabajo. Así que sí, el servicio de puta madre, si sólo me moviera por zonas donde ese coche, el mío no tenía etiqueta, se pudiera mover. Es así de sencillo... Bueno eso y que cuando tuve una colisión me dieron por él más dinero de lo que valía en el mercado, así que no lo reparé, porque además se sumaba el hecho anterior de que con él en un momento futuro no podría entrar a ZBE donde trabajo. Era un coche cojonudo, pero no veas lo que echaba por el tubo de escape cuando pegabas acelerones. Eso sí, me veníade miedo cuando se me pegaba el típico comeculos, reducía marcha pegaba acelerón y vaya que si se alejaban y dejaban de comerme el culo, no falallaba
> 
> Por cierto, ahora mismo un Ibiza de mierda con 110 CV, motior de 3 cilindros y 1 litro, te puede salir por 18.000 eurazos. Vamos no pago eso, 3 millones de pesetas por un Ibiza ni harto de vino. Además que no va a ser tan duro como los antiguos y contaminantes diésel TDI de los años 2000. Y el motor por mucho que dé 110 CV es un cascajo comparado con el típico TDI de misma potencia. No va a aguantar lo mismo ni se va a comportar igual. Precisamente Calero hizo un vídeo donde comparaba un Ibiza TDI de esa época con un coche actual de 3 cilindros, y el Ibiza consumía menos y daba mejores prestaciones. Y es que toda la mierda de descontaminación que llevan estos modernos quitan prestaciones, incrementan el consumo y son una posible fuente de averías caras.
> 
> ...



Te has delatado tú solo. Aún piensas en pesetas, así que eres VIEJO y te han timado. Tranquilo, a todos nos acabará pasando.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> *el que no vive eres tu, INSULTA A TU PUTA MADR*E
> soy ingenerio de Minas de Energia y Combustibles, plan de 6 años, los buenos, mas de 25 experiencia en proyectos de energia, OIL, Gas, Electricidad EN 4 CONTINENTES y solo dices tontaaas
> No pierdo el tiempo con cretinos que se inventan las cosas
> Meter en las casas puntos de recarga, mas en toda España es multiplicar por 4 toda la potebncia de generacion, las lineas de AATT, 440 KV, distribucion, centros, acometidas en todas las casas etc etc
> ...



Se ve que cuando te sacaste la carrera no exigían saber escribir.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Bartuc dijo:


> hoy en día me Dan más por el puto coche con dos años de lo que me costó.



Sabes perfectamente que eso NO es cierto, pero allá tú con tu mecanismo.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Betamax no triunfó porque SONY no liberó la patente a otras marcas y al haber pocos reproductores tampoco habia muchas pelis que ver. Dede entonces el blueray y otros formatos se sacan por la union de todos
> El que dijo que el MP3 es peor que el CD audio, tiene razón pero un FLAC extraido minimo a 44,1 Khz 16 bits es decir el formato cd-audio indistinguible de un Cd audio



Te calculo unas 70 primaveras. ¿Voy bien?


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (26 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Curiosamente no salen noticias sobre la mortalidad de las patinetas que cualquiera puede conducir sin carnet, seguro ni matrícula. Putos comunistas.



Yo no usaría, ni moto, ni bici, ni patinete, para moverme por una gran ciudad. Aprecio mi vida.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Creo que tienes un problema con las unidades de medida/potencia. A ver si un día me enseñas tu cuatro cilindros de 600 cc
> También te lías con las series de BMW. Se nota que no has tocado uno en tu puta vida



Vaya
Tenemos tonto en el foro
No conoce el español porque sera panchito muerto de hambre
Anda relee el post hasta que lo entiendas, podemonguer.
Está bien expresado, no se dice que sea capacidad unitaria....
Mira que eres tonnnnnto

Al ignore zerote









BMW Serie 6 650iA Gran Coupé (9.75) 4p 2015 | Ficha técnica, precio y medidas | Autocasión


Descubre todas las características y la ficha técnica del BMW Serie 6 650iA Gran Coupé (9.75) 4p del 2015. Equipamiento, precio, medidas y acabados del 650iA Gran Coupé (9.75) en Autocasión.




www.autocasion.com





8 cilindros turbo, serie 6


----------



## serie de netflix (26 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Y yo te digo a ti que no.
> 
> Vete a zonas rurales de la provincia de Teruel, Cuenca, Soria o Ciudad-Real. Son auténticos eriales en los que se hace de noche y no ves una luz en 30kms a la redonda.
> Jamás podrán eliminar del todo los vehículos de combustión en esas zonas.
> ...



yo solo digo, y eso que no estoy tan alejado de una urbe importante, que el "piso" donde vivo (pueblo de "mala muerte" pero que ni tan mal situado) ya ha subido su valor un 50% 

y sin hacer nada y en 5 años... alquiler no hay y su demanda es maxima, pones un alquiler y en nada como se enteren te lo quitan de las manos.

la subida guapa fue post covid, no me extraña todos en la ciudad encerrados y yo podia salir a pasear al perro tan tranquilo por el bosque. Venir a visitarme no implica ningun gasto "añadido" en zonas azules y pollas en vinagre, ademas de que se aparca en la calle bien comodo y facil. Todo ventajas (yo si voy a la puta ciudad es un puto coñazo, entre semana descartado porque hay que pagar 2,7€ la hora   y el fin de pues mira... intento en la maxima medida ir con la moto... si de hecho mi grupo de amigos urbanita cada vez quedamos mas y mas FUERA de la puta ciudad, a ciudades mas pequeñas donde no joden tanto ni marean o vamos "por ahi" a pueblos, mucho mas sano...)

otra ventaja es que como esta mal comunicado poco moro/mena ves jejeje estan todos en las ciudades vecinas con su trenecito transporte publico de mierda q solo da movimiento a chusma.

todas las ciudades asi un poco grandes = NOGO de MANUAL

ensardinados
peligrosas
inmigroides a tutiplen
woke ambiental asqueroso
caro
mareante
te roban a multas

atpc hombre ya... BOICOT!


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Te calculo unas 70 primaveras. ¿Voy bien?



Me gusta mucho la historia clásica y leo sobre ella, no por eso tengo 2500 años
Lo ves como eres tonto podemonguer


----------



## serie de netflix (26 Dic 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Algunas reflexiones:
> 
> - Mercedes, Audi y BMW han ganado mucho mas y vendiendo bastante menos; sin embargo, me pregunto, como va a seguir esta tendencia con la crisis que tenemos y como va a afectar al resto de fabricantes como Renault, Citroen, VW...,que no tienen un sector "lujo" con el que pueden encarecer los precios a niveles absurdos. Las economias de escala existen y han estado ahi por algo. Sin embargo, las ganancias, por el momento, son impresionantes.
> 
> ...



son unos hipocritas los uropedos

La UE aprueba un impuesto al CO2 para la importación de bienes contaminantes (lavanguardia.com)



> *La UE aprueba un impuesto al CO2 para la importación de bienes contaminantes*
> 
> Esther Herrera
> 
> ...



ahora se inventan impuestos ecologicos para todo, en vez de llamarlo aranceles y que son porque los chinos les comen la tostada... son retrasados total, ahora que estan de mierda hasta el cuello empiezan a parchear sus continuadas patinadas, una tras otra... son RETRASADOS


----------



## serie de netflix (26 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Curiosamente no salen noticias sobre la mortalidad de las patinetas que cualquiera puede conducir sin carnet, seguro ni matrícula. Putos comunistas.



es extraño porque los patinetes no pueden ir por nacional en interurbano pero los ciclomaricones del maillot si


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> yo solo digo, y eso que no estoy tan alejado de una urbe importante, que el "piso" donde vivo (pueblo de "mala muerte" pero que ni tan mal situado) ya ha subido su valor un 50%
> 
> y sin hacer nada y en 5 años... alquiler no hay y su demanda es maxima, pones un alquiler y en nada como se enteren te lo quitan de las manos.
> 
> ...



Ya pondrán impuestos al sol,* al canto del gallo (ya hay multas y sanciones por esto y por vacas que mujen mucho, lo juro...), *al tamaño de la yerba, hojarasca, días de calma, a lo que sea.








Multa de 300 euros por los mugidos de una vaca: el denunciante acude al Defensor del Pueblo


La denuncia por exceso de ruido no es el primer encontronazo entre ambos



www.lavozdeasturias.es






*Es la lucha por nuestra libertad.*
Voté vox pero quiero que Almeida se largue por mentir con Madrid central, si sabia que no se podia anular nos ha mentido, no soporto que un empleado mio me mienta


----------



## pocholito (26 Dic 2022)

Se volverá al mulo caballo burro ya veréis se aprovechaba sus excrementos como estiércol no consumía petroleo


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> son unos hipocritas los uropedos
> 
> La UE aprueba un impuesto al CO2 para la importación de bienes contaminantes (lavanguardia.com)
> 
> ...



fijaros
no sancionan a China por contaminar
nos sancionan a nosotros al comprar despues de destruir nuestra industria, textil, empresas, ahora si o si hay que importar

son unos hijos de puta


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Aquí divinizáis a las "berlinas" japonesas y cada vez que pillo un Uber sólo oigo CLEKOS por todas partes, por no hablar del diseño nefasto del salpicadero y la cutrez de los plásticos. No sé qué os pasa con las susodichas "berlinas" japonesas. Quizá los motores sean buenos, pero el coche en su conjunto es una PUTA BASURA apta sólo para clases medias-bajas.



Mi coche es un Mazda 6 de primera generación, no el más potente sino el siguiente, y no es ninguna puta basura. Está muy guapo, tiene unas buenas llantacas y los pilotos traseros son preciosos.  Y no soy de clase media-baja, soy de clase baja-muy baja. Uno no elige donde nacer... pero sí puedo elegir "berlina" japonesa.

Un saludo!


----------



## ferrys (26 Dic 2022)

Ahora resulta que en los USA, con la ola de frio, los "superchargers" no cargan.
Ya sabíamos que el frío y las baterías, mal. ¿Pero lo de no cargar?.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ahora resulta que en los USA, con la ola de frio, los "superchargers" no cargan.
> Ya sabíamos que el frío y las baterías, mal. ¿Pero lo de no cargar?.



los ingenieros si sabemos que por debajo de 5ºC los equipos electricos deben ser especiales, y los plasticos se quiebran,
eso no lo cuentan....
o por encima de 40ºC idem


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

JAC 59 dijo:


> Conclusión y resumen para vagos... el coche eléctrico es el mejor detector de subnormales jamás creado.



*y todos tios de mas de 40 palos vestidos con sudaderas con capuchas de niños 15 años 
hay que disfrazarse de tonto para comprarse un electrico*


----------



## Tercios (26 Dic 2022)

Parece ser que la mongolada no se deja engañar con el coche.

La quinta ya es otro cantar.


----------



## Bartuc (26 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Sabes perfectamente que eso NO es cierto, pero allá tú con tu mecanismo.



Quitando el moves, si.


----------



## Destro (26 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Te has delatado tú solo. Aún piensas en pesetas, así que eres VIEJO y te han timado. Tranquilo, a todos nos acabará pasando.



Pues claro que soy viejo. De hecho ese coche diésel lo compré justo cuando se estaba haciendo el cambio peseta-euro. Por esa época ponían los precios en ambas monedas.


----------



## Destro (26 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> NO PAYASO
> A MAS POTENCIA INSTALADA HAY QUE CAMBIAR TODO, y aguas arriba tambien, LEETE LOS RBT, MIET Y DEMAS....
> 
> EGGGGPERTO....
> ...



Pobre descerebrado. Cito lo que dije y resaltaste en tu respuesta «*con la misma potencia que pudes poner el microondas o la placa de inducción, puedes cargar el coche». *

Te lo voy a explicar aunque dudo que lo entiendas: en un hogar aún con potencias bajas de entre 2,3kW (10A) y 4,6kW (20A) la mayor parte del tiempo se está usando sólo una pequeña parte de esa potencia. Para los puntos de carga hace años que existe un elemento que varía dinámicamente la energía que se entrega al coche para su carga, de forma que no se sobrepasa un valor fijado (normalmente el de lapotencia contratada). Así que no hay ninguna necesidad de aumentar la potencia, con la que ya tienes y no utilizas la mayor parte del tiempo, sobra. Y bien lo sé porque yo lo cargo incluso en una vivienda en la sierra donde sólo hay contratados 2,3kW. Así que ya ves, SIN CAMBIAR NADA, aunque tu cabecita no lo entienda.

En cuanto a los hogares, lo que soporta la entrada no es lo que tienes contratado sino un valor muy superior (a no ser que tengas el contratado ese tope, que no es lo habitual) que tienes en la documentación. Por ejm en mi casa, que es moderna son 9,2kW por vivienda aunque tenga contratada mucha menos potencia. Si pusiese un punto que soportara esa potencia (algo que no necesito en ningún caso), tan sólo tendría que tirar cable adecuado desde donde está el cuadro general de mi casa a la toma. Eso del cable más gordo 

Si estás en una casa semiabandonada de un pueblo con la instalación de 1940, los cables pelados, sin toma a tierra, etc, etc, pues claro igual tienes que cambiar la instalación, lo mismo que si pones algo más que unas bombillas.

Al IGNORE. Relaciónate con gente como tú, es decir, descerebrados que a mí nada me puedes aportarme.


----------



## WEMBLEY (26 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> En los años 70 mi padre vendió una casa vieja por 80.000 pesetas para comprarse una furgoneta usada por 400.000.
> 
> Un primo en los 80 vendió un piso en Valencia y aún tuvo que poner dinero para comprar un Renault 9.
> 
> En aquellos años había una fracción de los coches que hay ahora. A eso vamos.



yo recuerdo de pequeño que en el 1,2,3 el premio gordo era un coche o un apartamento en Torrevieja


----------



## Karlb (26 Dic 2022)

Hay que ver cómo se cabrean los follapilas en cuanto les dan cuatro argumentos aplastantes.


----------



## Destro (26 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No tengo dudas respecto a lo que dices, pero a ver cómo explicas esto. ¿De verdad a un señor que se compra ese coche no le entregan el aparato que dices?



Se confirma lo que temía, no tienes ni idea ni experiencia con EV, no piensas por ti mismo con lo que ello implica: te pueden manipular fácilmente, engañar en el mejor de los casos o, en el peor, eres tú mismo el que sigue lo que dice la gente sin poder valorar si es cierto, que en gran parte de los casos no lo es.

Lo primero es que en el vídeo no vemos gran cosa, un EV cargando con un generador. El del vídeo dice que en una casa de un pueblo de la España profunda "al ponerlo saltan los automáticos". Vamos a creer en lo que dice, aunque en el vídeo no lo muestra. Tendríamos que tener más información para poder dar una opinión más fundada, pero vamos allá con ese "dato" (dice "los automáticos" e igual lo que salta es un diferencial o el limitador).

Te lo voy a responder de una forma muy sencilla (a ver si lo entiendes): ¿Si en esa casa ponemos un electrodoméstico que chupe cerca de 16 A, por ejm una placa de inducción activando varios fuegos, pasa lo mismo? Ahí tienes la respuesta.

En el video dice que le saltan los automáticos. Si es eso, nada más sencillo de entender: la instalación de la casa está mal o simplemente tiene menos de 2,3-3 kW contratados (salta el limitador). Y eso le pasará con cualquier electrodoméstico que enchufe y chupe a partir de cierto valor, no solo con al enchufar el coche.

Supongo que usaría el cable que viene con el coche (no sé si Mercedes lo incluye de serie o lo cobra como extra) que se conecta a un enchufe normal, un schuko. Pues bien, esos enchufes solo soportan 16A en punta, no de forma continuada, razón por la cual el cargador da algo menos: algunos fabricantes lo limitan a 10A (2,3kW si el voltaje es de 230v que en un pueblo igual es algo menor, con lo cual entregaría algo menos de potencia) y otros a un valor algo superior a 10 pero bien inferior a 16A.

Si le salta el automático o el limitador es porque en esa casa hay menos potencia contratada o la instalación está fatal. Si es el segundo caso es tan sencillo como que algo de la instalación de la casa está mal, o sea no es problema de la luz que entra a la casa sino de la casa. Podría sea una casa con una instalación muy antigua y en muy mal estado, que es un peligro. Bueno, al menos "saltan los automáticos". A saber si hay derivaciones, humedades que llegan a los cables, incluso cables en mal estado y qué otras cosas (suponiendo que el caso sea el de la instalación en mal estado, no el de que tengan contratada menos potencia),

Cuando el problema es de la red, que los valores no estén dentro de los parámetros del cargador, no saltan los automáticos de la casa, simplemente el cargador emite el fallo y corta; se enciende un indicador en el cargador que lo indica, etc. Los cargadores que meten los fabricantes suelen ser muy "exigentes", en cuanto el voltaje varía un poco fuera del rango qye considera optimo u otro factor que consideren importante (analizan automáticamente que está conectado con toma a tierra), cortan.
También se pueden usar cables que no sean del fabricante que no son tan tiquismiquis, aunque en el caso del video no valdría, pues ahí el problema no parece de la red, es la potencia contratada o la instalación de la casa.

También hay cables para poner en el enchufe normal y conectar al coche que tienen un botón que permite variar la intensidad de la carga. Yo vi uno que tenía tres modos, cargaba creo recordar (lo vi hace años cuando compré mi coche) a 6, 10 y 16A (este valor no debe usarse de forma continuada pues el schuko no está preparado soportar 16A mucho tiempo). Igual en esa casa, que tiene la instalación mal, o con una potencia contratada menor, lo pones a 6A y no salta nada. Y obviamente tarda mucho más en cargar que a 10A, casi el doble.

Hay coches que permiten elegir una potencia menor desde la pantalla de los mismos.

RESUMEN: O la casa tiene contratada una potencia menor, o la instalación está mal y es un peligro (y no solo saltaría al poner el coche sino cualquier electrodoméstico de alto consumo). Y aún así, a lo mejor con un cable que permita cargar a menos intensidad, como el que comento, podrías cargar, aunque si el problema es de la instalación (no que haya menos potencia contratada) y esa casa está habitada o se usa habitualmente lo suyo es tener la instalación en condiciones que de seguridad.


----------



## Destro (26 Dic 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> que aparato es ?? hace 30 años que soy electricista y no lo conozco. Como sabe el aparato que enchufaste el microondas ? como sabe que t dio por poner la lavadora ? dame detalles de ese aparato por favor



El nombre no me acuerdo. A mí me lo explicó un electricista profesional, que un poco antes de adquirir mi coche eléctrico (cuando me estaba informando), así que existe como mínimo desde hace unos 4 años. Y también vi que lo explicaban en vídeos de Youtube.

Mira a ver en este canal de Macvoltio, a ver si en algún vídeo lo explica:


https://www.youtube.com/@MacVoltioTV


Tiene muchos vídeos sobre cómo hacer puntos de carga y cables.

Si no lo encuentras ahí busca en Youtube o Google.

Sobre cómo sabe el aparato la potencia o intensidad en uso, yo inicialmente pensé que tendría un medidor a la salida de de tu contador y que transmitiría esa información por el mismo cableado (por el cableado de la luz hasta se puede meter el tráfico de internet de un hogar, hay tecnologías así) o por un cable adicional de datos, o sea la forma obvia, pero creo recordar que no, que obtiene esa información analizando las variaciones que se producen en el campo del cableado según varía el consumo.

Si lo encuentras, y explica cómo detecta esas variaciones, mándamelo, por curiosidad me gustaría saber cómo funciona.

PD: Respecto a los cables para cargar desde un enchufe normal (un schuko), el aparato que lleva el cable, al menos el del fabricante, verifica hasta la toma de tierra: si no hay toma de tierra o está mal, no deja cargar, emite una señal (luminosa y/o acústica) y no carga, indica que la toma/red está mal y no tiene calidad suficiente. Como sabes lo de tener toma de tierra en correcto estado es algo fundamental para la seguridad.


----------



## Destro (26 Dic 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Yo no usaría, ni moto, ni bici, ni patinete, para moverme por una gran ciudad. Aprecio mi vida.



La única ventaja es que para ellos no hay normas: se saltan semáforos, stops, van en sentido contrario, incluso se por la acera, etc. Pero sí, desde luego su vida corre peligro, también la de los motoristas, pues su cuerpo forma parte del "chasis"


----------



## trancos123 (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


>



este calbo es tonto facha
si Antonio Sanchez dice que se puede hasser, es que se puede


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Se confirma lo que temía, no tienes ni idea ni experiencia con EV, no piensas por ti mismo con lo que ello implica: te pueden manipular fácilmente, engañar en el mejor de los casos o, en el peor, eres tú mismo el que sigue lo que dice la gente sin poder valorar si es cierto, que en gran parte de los casos no lo es.
> 
> Lo primero es que en el vídeo no vemos gran cosa, un EV cargando con un generador. El del vídeo dice que en una casa de un pueblo de la España profunda "al ponerlo saltan los automáticos". Vamos a creer en lo que dice, aunque en el vídeo no lo muestra. Tendríamos que tener más información para poder dar una opinión más fundada, pero vamos allá con ese "dato" (dice "los automáticos" e igual lo que salta es un diferencial o el limitador).
> 
> ...



Te agradezco el psicoanálisis gratuito que me has hecho en base a una única frase plana que me has visto escribir en internet. Debes de ser un fuera de serie entre los de tu promoción 

La pena es que cometes un error muy básico, y es dar por hecho que la instalación está mal y que seguramente da problemas con los electrodomésticos.
Sería muy absurdo hacer un vídeo cagándose en un puto coche eléctrico que cuesta presumiblemente 8 veces más que la casa si en la casa también tiene problemas con otros aparatos.

Dicho esto, yo tengo 2'3kWh contratados en un piso con 55 años que está con la instalación de origen y no tengo ningún problema con ningún electrodoméstico, lo que demuestra que no tienes ni idea ni experiencia con instalaciones antiguas, no piensas por ti mismo, te pueden manipular fácilmente, engañar en el mejor de los casos o, en el peor, eres tú mismo el que sigue lo que dice la gente sin poder valorar si es cierto, que en gran parte de los casos no lo es.


No hay nada más tonto que ir de listo reconociendo que no tienes ni la información mínima para opinar


----------



## trellat (26 Dic 2022)

menudo problema ...

- pase covid para ir a come a cualquier pacorestaurante demierd
- pase 0-emisiones para moverse por ciudad en coche

ya veras si compran, ya


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Te agradezco el psicoanálisis gratuito que me has hecho en base a una única frase plana que me has visto escribir en internet. Debes de ser un fuera de serie entre los de tu promoción
> 
> La pena es que cometes un error muy básico, y es dar por hecho que la instalación está mal y que seguramente da problemas con los electrodomésticos.
> Sería muy absurdo hacer un vídeo cagándose en un puto coche eléctrico que cuesta presumiblemente 8 veces más que la casa si en la casa también tiene problemas con otros aparatos.
> ...



¿es a mi?


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> ¿es a mi?



No, es a un subnormal al que debes de tener ignorado, y si es así te felicito, porque el muy gilipollas empieza todos sus mensajes tirando a la gente por tierra por sus "problemas cognitivos, incapacidad para entender lo que lee, ser incapaz de pensar por sí mismo" y lo que se le ocurra en cada caso.

No deja títere con cabeza. Primero te insulta y te menosprecia, y luego va de listo soltando una parrafada para incluso reconocer entre líneas que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está diciendo.

A uno le ha dicho que puede buscar la información en Youtube y en Google. Hasta ahí le llega el nivel


----------



## Destro (26 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Te agradezco el psicoanálisis gratuito que me has hecho en base a una única frase plana que me has visto escribir en internet. Debes de ser un fuera de serie entre los de tu promoción




No iba dirigido a ti, te confundí con otra persona con la que estaba debatiendo sobre estos temas.



Gatoo_ dijo:


> La pena es que cometes un error muy básico, y es dar por hecho que la instalación está mal y que seguramente da problemas con los electrodomésticos.



Acabas de demostrar que el "pscicoanálisis gratuito", que no iba dirigido hacia ti, se habría quedado sumamente corto. Has demostrado que no entiendes lo que lees o que lees, pues yo no he supuesto lo que afirmas, de hecho doy dos posibles opciones, con lo cual de entrada ni siquiera presupongo una de ellas, la que tú citas. Si no entiendes eso, que a tenor de tus palabras no lo has entendido, tu capacidad cerbral está muy limitada 



Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sería muy absurdo hacer un vídeo cagándose en un puto coche eléctrico que cuesta presumiblemente 8 veces más que la casa si en la casa también tiene problemas con otros aparatos.



Aquí quien da suponseciones, además sin ninguna base eres tú. En el vídeo no da ninguna información, la casa puede no ser suya, igual ha ido a ver a unos familiares/amigos o es una casa deshabitada la mayor parte del año.



Gatoo_ dijo:


> Dicho esto, yo tengo 2'3kWh contratados en un piso con 55 años que está con la instalación de origen y no tengo ningún problema con ningún electrodoméstico, lo que demuestra que no tienes ni idea ....



Lo que acabas de demostrar, ahora por tercera vez, es tu descerebramiento. Lo reconfirmas. Precisamente la casa de mis padres, de alrededor de esa edad, tiene la instalación original (excepto el cuadro general, que lo cambiaron al reformar la cocina) y no tienen problema. Si de mis palabras entiendes erróenamente que una casa con esa edad tiene que tener necesariamente problemas, lo que estás haciendo es demostrar NUEVAMENTE que no entiendes lo que lees. El problema está en las limitaciones de tu cerebro. ¿Eres de la ESO o eres retrasado? ¿A que las matemáticas las suspendías? Supongo que en lenguaje también, viendo que eres incapaz de entender un sencillo texto.

Necesitas un centro de educación especial, e igual tras años de duro trabajo ni siquiera mejoras  Lo siento pero yo no puedo ayudarte, no soy educador de gente como tú, y la irracionalidad no va conmigo, no tendría paciencia.

Paso a añadirte a mi lista de ignorados, que los descerebrados como tú nada me podéis aportar más allá de unas risas, pero en general sois la mayor pérdida de tiempo que existe en el mundo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Dic 2022)

Se confirma lo que dije en mi último mensaje. En realidad me encanta esta gentucilla porque es facilísimo destruirlos con cuatro frases


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Se confirma lo que dije en mi último mensaje. En realidad me encanta esta gentucilla porque es facilísimo destruirlos con cuatro frases



ya he visto quien es, el mas tonto del foro 
dile que se lea el reglamento de BT, normas de electrificacion de viviendas, de construccion etc
Si en una casa solo hay un circuito de mas de 2000 w (no se el dato en concreto), la de la cocina, si ponemos un circuito adicional, se debe subir de potencia contratada al pasar por ley a "GRADO DE electrificacion", cambiar cableado interno, cuadro,
la compañia está obligada aguas arriba, la acometida de la casa, contadores, trafo de compañia, subestacion, lineas enterradas etc etc... potencia disponible en generacion y todo eso hay que pagarlo, lo propio (yo paso de hacer obra en mi comunidad por un vecibo folla pilas) y lo de la compañia en la tarifa
POR LEY

mira que lo he dicho, pero prefiere desmostrar su ignorancia a informarse.........
dice que con un cable en una farola se carga un coche.... o desde el salon de la casa


----------



## Charles B. (28 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Me gusta mucho la historia clásica y leo sobre ella, no por eso tengo 2500 años
> Lo ves como eres tonto podemonguer



No voto desde hace más de 20 años, mermado. Aprende a escribir, harás menos el ridículo.


----------



## remerus (28 Dic 2022)

Hace dos años que vivo en un piso de reciente construcción, garaje de momento con 200 plazas y en aumento al continuar construyendo en la manzana, coches eléctricos 0, no hace falta discutir, hay cero interés en adquirir uno.


----------



## PBA (31 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hasta que descubres que para un kilo de hidrógeno necesitas 9 kilos de agua no salada
> 
> Y otros 9 kilos de agua potable para volver a hacer potable el agua tóxica de la extracción del hidrógeno
> 
> 1000 kilos hidrógeno, usarás 18.000 kilos de agua potable



Ese gasto en agua es irrelevante incluso me parece poco. Gasta mucha más agua producir algodon que hidrógeno.

No debería entrar a estos hilos a leer lerdadas.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (2 Ene 2023)

Muchos taxistas creían que los Tesla los salvarían, pero ahora son su peor pesadilla


Cada vez más taxistas deciden dar el salto a un coche eléctrico y la mayoría apuesta por un Tesla. Sin embargo, muchos se arrepienten ahora por los problemas de autonomía, mantenimiento y disputas con la aplicación FreeNow




www.elconfidencial.com




*Muchos taxistas creían que los Tesla los salvarían, pero ahora son su peor pesadilla*
*Cada vez más taxistas deciden dar el salto a un coche eléctrico y la mayoría apuesta por un Tesla. Sin embargo, muchos se arrepienten ahora por los problemas de autonomía, mantenimiento *


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Ene 2023)

Es que solo el mantenimiento de la batería de un coche eléctrico puede ser muy costoso, teniendo en cuenta que en muchos casos no pasan de 8 años de vida útil. Y luego la autonomía, la escasez de electrolineras, etc.


----------



## jpjp (3 Ene 2023)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Muchos taxistas creían que los Tesla los salvarían, pero ahora son su peor pesadilla
> 
> 
> Cada vez más taxistas deciden dar el salto a un coche eléctrico y la mayoría apuesta por un Tesla. Sin embargo, muchos se arrepienten ahora por los problemas de autonomía, mantenimiento y disputas con la aplicación FreeNow
> ...



Jajajajaja y decían que Tesla era súper guay jajajaja.
Voy a aguantar mi coche diesel hasta que reviente el solo, mañana o dentro de 10 años pero lo aguantaré jeje.


----------



## Gusman (7 Ene 2023)

jpjp dijo:


> Jajajajaja y decían que Tesla era súper guay jajajaja.
> Voy a aguantar mi coche diesel hasta que reviente el solo, mañana o dentro de 10 años pero lo aguantaré jeje.



No podras conducirlo, no tendra itv, no tendras para comprar combustible.


----------



## jpjp (7 Ene 2023)

Gusman dijo:


> No podras conducirlo, no tendra itv, no tendras para comprar combustible.



Si claro claro no podre conducirlo y no tendré itv, esto me recuerda oh espera a lo de los inyectables, no podrás entrar en restaurantes, no podras jejeje
Anda que algunos os lo tendríais que hacer mirar.


----------



## jpjp (7 Ene 2023)

Y para rematar señor Elias diciendo las verdades sobre el coche a pilas que ha pasado en alemania jejejeje



Limitando las cargas en los coches a pilas jajajajaja.
No se podia de saber no jajaja


----------



## jotace (7 Ene 2023)

No hay ningún pánico.

VAG tenía un eléctrico a precio más o menos accesible que se despachaba a lo bestia y cerró la cadena de producción para vender otros más caros.

Van de sobrados. Allá ellos.


----------



## wililon (7 Ene 2023)

jotace dijo:


> No hay ningún pánico.
> 
> VAG tenía un eléctrico a precio más o menos accesible que se despachaba a lo bestia y cerró la cadena de producción para vender otros más caros.
> 
> Van de sobrados. Allá ellos.



VAG tuvo un modelo para cumplir unos requisitos y no tener sanciones. El precio era el que se necesitaba para venderse por completo. Una vez cumplidos esos requisitos se retiró del mercado


----------



## Gusman (7 Ene 2023)

jpjp dijo:


> Si claro claro no podre conducirlo y no tendré itv, esto me recuerda oh espera a lo de los inyectables, no podrás entrar en restaurantes, no podras jejeje
> Anda que algunos os lo tendríais que hacer mirar.



Yo tengo 4 vehiculos y sin itv ya hace años y sigo usandolos asique no creo que lo digas por mi.
Y no vacuno ni yo ni nadie de mi familia.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (7 Ene 2023)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo tengo 4 vehiculos y sin itv ya hace años y sigo usandolos asique no creo que lo digas por mi.
> Y no vacuno ni yo ni nadie de mi familia.



Sin itv se puede circular sólo que te multan
Creo además que ahora como ya no es obligatorio llevar la tarjeta de inspección y puedes usar la digital, tampoco te la pueden quitar.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (7 Ene 2023)

Ya veréis el día que pongan un impuesto para reciclar al vender o dar de baja un pilapetaca a ruedas, como cuando se tira una nevera o lavadora....
El segundo punto es la limitación de kms.... mediante carga.....

Seguir comprando basura a pilas


----------



## pocholito (7 Ene 2023)

En la decada de 2030 volveremos al caballo mulo y burro ya lo vereis no hay alternativa al peak oil


----------



## jpjp (7 Ene 2023)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Sin itv se puede circular sólo que te multan
> Creo además que ahora como ya no es obligatorio llevar la tarjeta de inspección y puedes usar la digital, tampoco te la pueden quitar.



A ver eso de la itv es la misma tontada que con los pinchazos y el certificado ese meter miedo en eso el de soloclima erra con lo de los aditivos y demás tonterías yo llevo con mi coche del año 2001 y pasando todas las itvs y más que me va a durar sino peta el motor aunque siendo un golf 4 hasta 1 millón de kms le voy a poder hacer sino tengo otro problema.
Las itvs las voy a seguir pasando lo que no me van a dejar es entrar en ciudades pues bueno no entraré.


----------



## Gusman (7 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> En la decada de 2030 volveremos al caballo mulo y burro ya lo vereis no hay alternativa al peak oil



A la que no hay es al peak mongolicos que se lo creen.


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 10:48 PM)

​


----------

